# Secret Societies - Hows, Whos and when's and how to get me banned.



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will give credit to the person responsible for the work. You can draw the lines after you read it if you want. AT the end I have several links to other topics I started that have something to do with this.

This is from Target Earth - Ground Zero: countdown to the final battle.
By LA Heller


Destruction Of The Unions -

	The Unions of this country were formed to counter the oppression of the elitist capitalistic corporations of last century.  Many people could act as one unit and one voice, like a family, to negotiate better conditions in the workforce.
	Recently, the Unions have suffered a considerable blow.  Membership has dropped considerably. Unions are not as strong as they used to be.  Unions are the enemy of the new one-world order, because they bring many people together to fight for a cause.  Other unions could be formed to fight the machine, but the agents of Satan do not want coordinated masses of people together in the same place gathered against them.
	Last century, in 1913, Rockefeller authorized the Ludlow massacre and killed all of the people of a mining town; men, women and children were mowed down because they dared to protest against the work conditions.  They paid with their lives.

Taxes Prevent People From Protesting-

	The continued draining of Americans wealth has created an unhealthy condition with most individuals in the workforce.  Because of the punitive taxes in this country, people are living paycheck to paycheck and get maybe two weeks off in a 52 week year. They are kept on the contrived treadmill, which is geared to exhaust each individual. They have no time to protest, like the Muslims do, who are funded by the Jesuits to create world wide distractions.  The Muslims pay no taxes and have all sorts of time to go to the streets to create a show for the media.
	The Muslims were needed by the new one- world order to attack the U.S., in order to give the government a reason to slam in all of the anti-Constitutional and anti-Bill of Rights laws.  The Freemasons in the government needed to eliminate the Constitution and have been actively working to this end since the turn of last century. The Satanic agents in the government have wanted to increase its surveillance on the citizens as well as suspend their rights guaranteed by the Constitution. They were getting impatient and needed to have an incident that would enable them to suspend the Constitution quickly. 
	The 911 attack provided them with the justification. This has been accomplished by the new Homeland Security and Patriot Acts.  The Muslims are the straw man, and the distraction, which allows the government to eliminate our rights, without a fight.  The Protestants have bought into this encroachment on our liberties and back Bush up because he purports to be a Protestant, just like them.  But he is not.  He is a warlock Humanist Gnostic Mason and a member of the Illuminati. He became an initiate at Yale University of the secret societies of Harvard and Yale known as the Skull and Bones and the Scroll and Key, which are secret branches of the Order (Illuminati and also called the Brotherhood of Death). Bush senior was also a member of the Illuminati.

THE NEW ONE-WORLD ORDER MACHINE-

	It is important to understand and gain knowledge of your enemies.  But you must first identify who they are and what forms and names they take. The Brotherhood is alive and active in Washington. Every President was a Humanist Gnostic Freemason, except for Jefferson.

The New One-World Order -

	The humanist Gnostic Roman Catholic agents will unite. The Vatican, Illuminati (the Order), the Freemasons and secret global elitist families are working as one coalition (Latin-coalitionem, coalescere- co-together, alescere-grow; an alliance of statesmen, political parties, for some special purpose) to bring about the New One-World Order (Latin-group; a group of people united in a formal way, a fraternal society), with one purpose - world domination of all people and territories. 
	The globalist elitists who make up the members of the world order are not loyal to any country, government political party or Constitution.  They are neither, socialists nor communists. They are the minions of Satan who are in human form, who will be the ruling elite. The disembodied spirit minions of Satan, who are not in human form, will continue to influence the agents of the world order. Satan and his assistants will come in many forms and will use anything to achieve his goal. They are from that evil galaxy and they are here on Earth. They are loyal only to Satan, the world order and the principles of humanism which endorses all manner of behavioral anarchy,(Latin-anarchia, an-without, archos-ruler; lawlessness) - which will accomplish the goal of a world take over.

Spear of Destiny -

	I have told you about the importance of the treasures that the Roman Catholic Church possesses, from the Knights Templar in the 1300's.  According to the intelligence community, when the new world order is solidified, the relics will be taken out and will be united with the Spear (paternal male) of Destiny (a predetermined course of events often held to be an irresistible power or agency, something to which a person is destined -to designate assign, or dedicate in advance) and will according to legend give the worlds ruler absolute power.  
	This may have confirmed Hitlers search during World War II for them. But he didnt know that the Spear of Destiny would be Satan himself - in human form.  
	From Rome, the Pope will be the dictator and head of this world coalition. The Black Pope or General of the Jesuits will continue to be the head advisor to the Pope. The Pope will die and be resurrected and when he is - Satan will take over his body, as the anti-Christ. Satan will become the new world leader for the new one-world order, put into power by his agent - the Roman Catholic Church and all of their agencies.
	He will be the ultimate world dictator. He is the same evil dictator that we encountered on Arcturus, whose agents infiltrated our Federation Council.  He will attempt to achieve his goal to take over the Arcturian Federation, when his takeover is complete on Earth. He will attempt to lure my people into a battle when they realize that I have been gone and they come to bring me back. There will be an inter-galactic battle which will ensue.  At certain times of the year the Washington Monument points to Arcturus. (The stars - Regulus and Speka can be located on top of Arcturus.) 

The Order Structure-

	The people who will make up a New One-World Order will make up a council (the one world order Council), under the Pope, which will control the world.  They will set up and manage a New One-World Government under a New One-World Religion. Together they will control the world economy, military forces, international banking, all world religions and all branches of witchcraft. They will also control the food (including vitamins) and energy supplies (gas, water, oil, and electricity), the family unit, education, entertainment, the media and all communications networks and mediums.  In essence, they will control the Satanic 7 Realms.

The Order Members-

	The positions in the Order will be lifetime positions and a guarantee of personal wealth.  Citizens will never be able to vote them in.
	The New One-World Order will be made up of the Executive Committee, of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).  This inner core of intimate associates are members of the Order (Illuminati), and only these members are initiated into the Order of the Quest (also known as the JASON Society), which makes up the executive members of the Council on Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission as well.  The executive members of the Council on Foreign Relations are the real power and are devoted to one common purpose - world domination. 
	The majority of members of the CFR never go through any initiation of any kind and they never serve on the executive committees and they make up the outer circle who, are used by the inner core to gain a consensus of opinion. Anyone in the outer circle who doesnt conform rigorously to the one-world agenda or standard of operation is expelled without delay.
	New, replacement members of the world order Council will be recruited without exception from the Gnostic secret societies of Harvard and Yale known as the Skull and Bones and the Scroll and Key.  Both societies are secret branches (also called the Brotherhood of Death), of the Illuminati. Members of these two societies are chosen by invitation on an ongoing basis based upon their commendable qualities after they graduate.  Initiates are not just taken from these two Ivy League colleges. 
	These two societies are connected to more established organizations in England called The Group of Oxford University and All Souls College, and in Germany called the Thule Society, also called the Brotherhood of Death. 
(Ivy League colleges (ivy-from the prevalence of ivy-covered buildings on the campuses of the older U.S. colleges; group of eight old, and long-established,  universities of the northeastern U.S., including Harvard, Yale, and Princeton, widely regarded as high in scholastic and social prestige and characteristic of students marked by conservatism, restraint, and breeding-a line of descendants from a particular parentage. It will be similar to maintaining a line of royalty). 
	Under the Freemasons are other secret societies called the Order of the Quest and the Knights Templar. To become an initiate of the Illuminati, members take an oath to pledge allegiance only to the New One World Order and to negate any allegiance to any government, king or constitution.
	The Trilateral Commission was founded in 1972, by David Rockefeller, a banking magnate and funded by the Bilderberg Group.  It is a private agency made up of several hundred people from W Europe, N America and Japan, who are prominent in the business community, and they have influence over political decision making.  Their goal is to get political and economic cooperation among those regions for the New One World Order.

The Order Network-

	The names of other secret societies under the Jesuits and Freemasons are the original Masons,  Russell Trust, the Rosicrucians, the Knights of Columbus, Knights of Malta, the Qabbalah, Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Bilderberg Group, the Brotherhood of the Dragon, Ancient and Mystical Order of Rosae Crucis, the Nazi Party, the Communist Party, The Group, the DeMolay Society (branch of Freemasons), Opus Dei (organization within the Roman Catholic Church located in New York City), and the Roshaniya.
	All of these organizations are geared to confuse and obfuscate their true source, which is the Roman Catholic Church and the Jesuits and the Freemasons or Illuminati - which has organizations within organizations. Today the Illuminati, is a high degree of Freemasonry within the Knights Templar Order and they are a branch of the Order of the Quest. 









_______________________________________________________________________________


Chart of
Rough Sketch Of Order Structure-©


				Roman Catholic Church			Secret Elitist Families

					Vatican- Jesuits

				Freemasons (The Free and Accepted Masons)
				|						|
		Order of Quest						DeMolay Society
			             | 							|
		Knights Templar         				Hollywood
				   |							Disney
                           Illuminati - World Banks


________________________________________________________________________________


	All of these secret societies have secret information and practice degrees of initiation, which determine how much information each initiate is allowed to have. These organizations are really one society with one purpose. The Roman Catholics international banks will fund the new one-world order machine. Large global corporations will dash all competition and large conglomerate companies will be formed to squeeze out smaller companies.
	They have split up the entire Earth into 10 sectors which will be run by regional heads of the New One-World Order under the world order Council - which is under the Pope. These regional heads will direct the world government.

The New One-World Order Government-

	The New One-World Government will be the United Nations, set up as a fascist, totalitarian, socialist regime.  It will be the enforcement arm of the New One-World Order. The U.N. will coordinate with the Vatican and all of the agents and organizations under it. The governmental hierarchy has already been established - The Brotherhood - the Jesuits, the Freemasons, and the Illuminati, and they will continue to enforce the projects of the world order Council.
	There will be no real republican government structure in the USA as we know it. The government will be the UN and the UN military and police agencies.  In the USA, all police agencies and military will be turned into UN forces. These units will be mobilized in each city and town, who will brutally carry out the orders of the UN.  The USA and other countries will be run by the police. 
	In the USA, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights will be suspended indefinitely, by an Executive Order.  This will happen suddenly after another incident is allowed to happen in this country.  Similar incidents will happen in Europe and all around the world within the same time period, and all constitutions in other countries will be suspended indefinitely too.  Martial law will be enforced in the USA and around the world. There will be no such thing as individual rights, or courts to enforce this, only police.  It will be similar to the fascist state of Hitler, with the SS in uniforms and the block police of the old Soviet Union.  You will need permission to leave your neighborhood or be shot. 
	The police state will be slammed in quickly, swiftly and brutally. Everything will come to a stop immediately.  All air, land and boat travel will be suspended, so relatives cannot get together as a team.  The citizens will be disarmed. Families will be split up so they cannot plan a revolt together.  Everyone will be quarantined to their cities or town.  All phones, cellular and land lines will be jammed and the internet will not work. All banks will freeze everyones accounts. The food and water supplies will be controlled to control the people.  They will quickly drug everyone with psycho tropic drugs to anesthesize the people, so that they cannot fight back. Those that resist will be drowned in the underground freeway systems that American taxpayers have already built in each city and town. 
	All Bibles and dictionaries will be confiscated, burned and made illegal. All history books will be rewritten.  All internet traffic will be monitored and censored. All elderly people will be killed by neglect, hospital care or denial of proper nutrition, because they put a drain on the social security system.  They will no longer be useful, and they will not be revered for their wisdom.  Plus the elderly will be witnesses to the way things used to be when we were free. These witnesses must be eliminated so that new generations will never even know about the freedoms we used to have because they will be written out of the history books.
	All marriage contracts will be suspended and children will be taken to re-programing camps. No one except for the elitist core and a select few will be allowed to marry and have children. Many women, who will be deemed, good breeding stock, will be forcibly impregnated to produce stronger slaves for the New One-World Order plantation.  Everyone will be micro-chipped to monitor their location at all times.  Most people will be permanently drugged by psychiatric drugs, to keep them docile and apathetic, but just barely able to work on the world plantation.
	All TV transmissions will be the lies and words of Satan himself.  He will tell you to cooperate with your government.  He will be viewed as the Savior from this perilous situation.

The New One-World Order Religion-

	The New One-World (Shell) Religious Organization will be the Roman Catholic Church. This shell (Old English-scell; outward show, empty pretense) religious organization will continue to be ruled by the Vatican (also called the Open Friendly Secret Society). The Pope, and the Vatican staff and all of the Roman Catholic Church hierarchy are Humanist Gnostic Freemasons and Masons (which were absorbed by the Freemasons). This fact is well hidden from the church members, who would never dream that their beloved church hierarchy, have been initiated witches and warlocks all along. They make secret oaths of allegiance to Satan and swear to uphold his arrangement. During the reign of Satan and his New One-World Order, this hidden fact will be revealed, because they will enforce the following belief system. They want to control all world wide branches of witchcraft and occult information. This religion will guarantee power to the world leaders.
	Currently the globalists and the elitists are hiding behind Christianity as a front to fool the real Christians, so the Vatican can continue bringing in acceptance of humanist ideals, through these frauds.  In the 1960's America had its first Catholic president - Kennedy.  Prior to this, Catholics were kept out of the presidency to preserve the guise that America still represented a Protestant nation.  This was OK with the Vatican, because they still had humanist Gnostic Mason Protestants in Washington D.C., who were really working for them.
	The globalist elitists need to crush Christianity in order to create the new one-world order machine.  Many Christians become humanists by accident or as a result of their education. The school system will continue to get humanistic teachings into widespread use to indoctrinate these Christians and Jews to destroy them.
	The Bush administration hides and pretends to be Christian so the humanist agenda can be brought in without a fight, which is geared to destroy them (anti-humanist Christians). The Satanic new one-world order will be the ultimate way to stop Christians. 
	Humanists have infiltrated Christian sects and they have become humanists by embracing humanist principles of psychiatry, psychology, socialism and a myriad of perversions. Humanists cant infiltrate all of Christianity as a whole because they are not organized as one organization like the Catholics. There are so many different sects.  So the best way is for politicians and people in authority to pretend to be Christians in order to promote humanist teachings through schools, and the  media, to gain agreement and acceptance to humanist principles - thus will destroy Christians - who are the barrier and the stop to the new one-world order complex.
	The Roman Catholic Church will embrace and teach the following religious doctrine or order (condition or state):
	*  The New One-World Philosophy is Humanism, which embraces a man-centered, anti-God, amoral, pragmatic ideology. Humanism is the philosophy of Earth and Satan is their god.
	Satans plan of a one-world order will be done through Humanism as a system of thought, which will be inculcated (Latin- inculcatum-impressed upon, trampled in, in-in, calcem-heel; to impress ideas, opinions, etc., on the mind of another through frequent repetition and teaching these ideas persistently) in the public schools and reinforced by the media. This philosophy has infected all of humanity and all religions in the world today, including the Jews, Jesus movement, and the Protestant Christians. 
	*  The New One-World Religion is Gnosticism- which is the Religion of Humanists - personal salvation through spiritual knowledge (gnosis-knowledge). It is the Church of the Occult - secret knowledge and practices of the supernatural or supernormal powers, outside the laws of the natural world, or detection by clinical methods alone, and not present to the naked eye; magical. It is the head religion for all others.
	Gnosticism is the pursuit of all knowledge- scientific and philosophical, the occult and black and white witchcraft, and sorcery, (without acknowledging, consulting or including Yahweh-God). 
The practices of witchcraft, wizardry, sorcery, and magic will be promoted as normal but the techniques will not be readily available.
	But only the elite new one-world order insiders will know the true occult information.  False technology will be taught to the general public, which will cause people to die and they wont know why. The true occult technology will be hidden, controlled and not released.
	*  The New One-World God will be Satan.  Satanism will develop, with direct worship of Lucifer (light bearer) or Satan as God, will be taught and enforced by law. Since he will be operating here on Earth in human form, he will demand, expect and coerce people to worship him. 
	Because all Bibles and all worship of Yahweh God will be outlawed and forbidden, so the Words of Jesus Christ will be snuffed out. Future generations will never know God or Jesus. This will ensure the easy establishment of the new one-world order. Violators will be killed or sent to re-programming camps. All dictionaries will be confiscated and destroyed.  In this case, only censored knowledge will be available.   History books will be re-written to reflect Satans humanist perspective. 
	*  Other world cults created by the Jesuits are the Mormons and Christian Science and affiliates.  The occult Mormons have secret degrees of initiation and behind the altar of their churches is the pyramid eye of Freemasonry, the Eye of Osiris or the seeing eye, which is on our money. They are humanist Gnostic Freemasons that believe that they are god and that someday they will have their own planet.  Their rites are similar to the Roman Catholic Church.
	The Christian Science Monitor is an influential magazine in Washington D.C., which forwards humanist perspectives as their gospel.
	*  The Roman Catholic humanist Gnostic Freemasons have established a great number of Public organizations, societies and affiliates in order to create a network which could forward the new one-world order concept through the principles of humanism. 
	Humanists and all of their organizations and societies are being used by the Vatican and the global elitists to help them bring in the new one-world order.  Ironically at the top, there will be a dialectic struggle for power, (like that stated in the Communist Manifesto), and who will be in control and be the members of this new one-world order. Satanic minions will ultimately be the ruling elite, while those who helped realize the goals of humanism will be the lower class of the new one-world order. 
	These organizations include the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP founded in 1909), which continue to create tension between the black and white Protestant factions, and the ACLU- legal arm for humanists, defends anyone who forwards the plan for world domination.  They contribute to breaking down our Civil Liberties and Constitutional Rights, under the guise of protecting them.     
	The Sex Information and Education Council of the United States (SIECUS) and National Organization of Women (NOW), the Population Council (1952) and Planned Parenthood (founded by David Rockefeller; head of Manhattan Bank), are busy carrying out the population control program of the Satanic elitist families.
	John D. Rockefeller (1839-1937) founded Standard Oil and the family controls Chase Manhattan, National City Bank, Standard Oil (Exxon) and they built and owned the World Trade Towers. David Rockefeller founded the Trilateral Commission (1972) as well. Henry Ford (1863-1947) funded many anti-Jewish campaigns during WWII. (He ran over my grandfathers little bike, and never replaced it). 
	The real power still lies in the Council on Foreign Relations. These organizations keep forwarding their message through the powerful mediums of TV,  the entertainment industry, arts and educational institutes and keep amassing more advocates and members, who will greatly benefit from the new one-world order.




_______________________________________________________________________________

						Chart of the Structure of the	©

						NEW ONE-WORLD ORDER 											Machine
                                                             Machine      
                                                               HEAD - SATAN

				            COUNCIL - Council on Foreign Relations (CFR)

                                                       Executive Enforcement Arm:
                                                       Executive Orders Issued

					10 REGIONAL HEADS- ADVISORS TO THE GOVERNMENT
						Territory of Earth divided into 10 Sectors



NEW ONE-WORLD GOVERNMENT -               	NEW ONE-WORLD RELIGION
UNITED NATIONS                                                        ROMAN CATHOLIC CHURCH

 Advised by the Vatican                                                  Shell religious organization
                          						Vatican- Jesuits

Legislative Enforcement Arm
Judicial Enforcement Arm
Enforcement Arm: UN Military Forces

INTERNATIONAL 7 REALMS   Run by                   Humanism - Satans Philosophy
                                                                                         which embraces man-centered
International Government            - Illuminati                  Amoral behavior and practices.
                        Military                  Freemasons               Satan is their god
 Paganism- worship of Baal and other                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      gods was for the masses, true humanists 
Believe in one god Satan, while                                                                                                                                                               promoting atheism to hide the source of
									Their power
                                                                                         Gnosticism - Religion of Humanists 
                                                                                         Church of the Occult- secret knowledge 
Of the supernatural or supernormal                                                                                                             Powers
International Banking-                   Illuminati                 The pursuit of knowledge without God
International Religion                    Freemasons               Includes occult, witchcraft, science- 
stem cell, genetic modification all                                                                                                                                                                                 theories which exclude God.


International Education                  Jesuits                              Satan has no religion. He just believes
       Schools K-12                                                                   in himself and does whatever pleases 
        Universities                                                                     him- he steals, kills and destroys.
International Food/Energy/Water   Illuminati                         Satanism- worship of Satan as a god 
International Families                     Jesuits                              Lucifer, the enlightened one
International Entertainment          Freemasons                       Brotherhood - Freemasons, Illuminati,
International Media                      Jesuits                                All secret societies; the network world
                                                                                                Interface

                                                                                                Cults -   Mormons, Christian Science

                                                                                      Public Orgs/Affiliates - ACLU,                                                                                                                        Planned Parenthood, etc.

TOOLS FOR ENFORCEMENT:

1.  Laws: Executive Orders: 
New One-World Order Council

2. Agencies of Enforcement:
UN Military Forces- managing:

US Military Forces
IRS		       Police: City, State, Militia
CIA                   FEMA
FBI                    DEA
FTC                   USDA
FAA                   FCC
Post Office      Media
Churches         Utility Companies
Communications Companies
Auto Companies (GPS)
Tech Companies (software, hardware, Microchip)
Hospitals	    Banks
DMV		 Energy Companies
Food Companies
Retail Companies
All Points of Sale

3.  Judicial Enforcement Arm
Court System
Judges


4. Agents of Enforcement
Psychiatrists           Teachers
Psychologists
Medical Doctors
Counselors
5. Facilities of Enforcement
Prisons
Mental Hospitals
Internment Camps
Re-programming Camps
Quarantine Areas
Schools
Universities (Jesuits)         
   Loyola    Notre Dame (French-our lady)
   Harvard
   Yale, etc.

Instruments of Enforcement:
Tracking Devices: Subcutaneous Microchip,
National ID: biometric, checkpoints
Genetic Engineering: humans, food, viruses, bacteria
Disarming Citizens
Psycho Tropic Drugs
Sodium Fluoride
Invented Flu Viruses and Diseases
Sonic Disorientation Devices
Spy Satellites 
Heat Censor Devices
X-Ray
Inoculations
Forced Abortions
Sterilizations of Humans
Transportation Cameras
Helicopters      Trains
Guns
Nuclear Devices: Fission, Fusion, Neutron 
Controlled Terrorist Attacks
Terrorists
Hard Core Criminals
Lasers
Airborne chemicals, viruses, bacteria
Computers
TV
Radio


CAMPAIGNS FOR ENFORCEMENT:
ZPG - Zero Population Growth
Bird Flu or similar devices, etc.

ORGANIZATIONS OF ENFORCEMENT:
NOW
ACLU
NAMBLA
Green Peace (Jesuits), etc.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/54393-the-mormons.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/54631-people-of-usmb.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...round-zero-countdown-to-the-final-battle.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...ll-be-a-must-read-this-will-hit-the-core.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...sage-from-aurora-earthquake-in-july-08-a.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/54096-what-race-are-you.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/53800-the-economic-depression-solution.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/53628-money-the-control-system.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...g-controlled-and-we-pretend-its-not-true.html


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, someone has too much time on their hands and not enough tinfoil to stop the evil thought radiation from warping their brains.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who came up with this tin foil thing? I mean really. You do not have to post if you do not inderstand was is going on. You can just watch.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Who came up with this tin foil thing? I mean really. You do not have to post if you do not inderstand was is going on. You can just watch.



I understand exactly what's going on.  You are a fucking crakpot that refuses to see the truth.  Put some tinfoil on your head and up your medication, maybe that will help.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I will give credit to the person responsible for the work. You can draw the lines after you read it if you want. AT the end I have several links to other topics I started that have something to do with this.
> 
> This is from Target Earth - Ground Zero: countdown to the final battle.
> By LA Heller
> ...



What I'd like to know is the part from the thread title ... how to get you banned?  You don't get banned from here solely for being a retard.


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> What I'd like to know is the part from the thread title ... how to get you banned?  You don't get banned from here solely for being a retard.



Can't you get banned from USMB for posting more than a few paragraphs from another site?


----------



## Gunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Toro said:


> Can't you get banned from USMB for posting more than a few paragraphs from another site?



You are of course referring to copyright infringement laws?  Not really.  Only if you're a weenie and continue to do it after being told to stop, but then you aren't really banned for noncompliance alone.  

But I get your point.  I just get so used to these conspiracy freaks posting long, drawn-out diatribes it didn't register.


----------



## dread (Jun 26, 2008)

You know me whatever number you want.....


You know...I come home from a long hard day at work. Cook dinner for the family and work out, return a bunch of phones calls and instead of watching some mind numbing tv I turn to this message board for something to entertain me.

And then I see this shit posted. 


I know most must look at it and it gives them a chuckle. 

Not me...Your posts simply blow chunks!


I got a new conspiracy theory for you maggot breath. I believe that the stars are in alignment for dread to go nuclear on your ass.


----------



## editec (Jun 27, 2008)

The reason conspiracy theories are so attractive to some of us is because we can't believe that mankind could possbily screw the world up as badly as we have without some evil (usally outside) force being behind it.

FWIW, my conspiracy theory is a lot easier to understand.

We are basically living in a world more or less run by very intelligent sociopathic personalities.

They aren't all working in one grand conspiracy, but there are conspiracies happening all the time,  nevertheless.

Usually we call those conspiracies, government, sometimes we call them business as usual, but their activities and goals are often conspiracies.

*Right now one conspiracies we all see happening is this mysterious run up in oil prices, according to editors of the ECONOMIST, incidently.*

Great edition of that fine mag, this week.

Much of it is devoted to the entire energy question.

They're advocating a $30 per tonne tax on coal (for example)  to asssist in getting us to sustainable solar based energy.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2008)

editec said:


> The reason conspiracy theories are so attractive to some of us is because we can't believe that mankind could possbily screw the world up as badly as we have without some evil (usally outside) force being behind it.
> 
> FWIW, my conspiracy theory is a lot easier to understand.
> 
> ...



Yes and those consiracies are conspired by the secret societies. I am not the fisrt to say anything about the secret societies, it has been spoke about for hundreds of years, it just is not a mainstream topic so the general population doesn't know or talk about them. I am just bring it back so you can know who is going to make the slave state and who controls the world and how they get their people.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't really understand why people get angry with Uknow, though. I can see having a bit of a laugh..but the irrational anger that I see directed in his direction makes me wonder if maybe I should read his stuff more closely.

Generally if something which on the surface looks harmless _angers_ people, it has some validity.


----------



## Annie (Jun 27, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't really understand why people get angry with Uknow, though. I can see having a bit of a laugh..but the irrational anger that I see directed in his direction makes me wonder if maybe I should read his stuff more closely.
> 
> Generally if something which on the surface looks harmless _angers_ people, it has some validity.



May I refer you to reading eots posts?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Uknow eots?


----------



## Annie (Jun 27, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Is Uknow eots?



I haven't a clue. But those long posts are an indicator of empathy.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2008)

No eots and I are not the same people. If he is on the same page with me I would like to bring him on and let him know the rest of what he is hitting on.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 27, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't really understand why people get angry with Uknow, though. I can see having a bit of a laugh..but the irrational anger that I see directed in his direction makes me wonder if maybe I should read his stuff more closely.
> 
> *Generally if something which on the surface looks harmless angers people, it has some validity.*



Where the fuck did you learn that stupid statement?  So, your reasoning is that you should listen to the fucking nut job simply because he made someone mad?  Wow, that's using your old noodle there.........


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 27, 2008)

_You see with your eyes, I see destruction and demise, Corruption in disguise, from this f***in' enterprise, Now I'm sucking to your lies, in God we Trust though not his muscles but the Life that he provides, with me as a guide, But y'all can see me now cos you don't see with your eyes, You perceive with your mind, That's the inner, So I'm gonna stick around with God and be a mentor, bust with a few rhymes so mother f***ers Remember where the thought is, I brought all this, So you can survive when law is lawless, Feelings, sensations that you thought were dead, remember no squealing because it's not what God Said.... _


Hasn't this been set to music somewhere????


----------



## eots (Jun 28, 2008)

> QUOTE=Kathianne;708685]I haven't a clue.


that much is true


----------



## editec (Jun 28, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes and those consiracies are conspired by the secret societies. I am not the fisrt to say anything about the secret societies, it has been spoke about for hundreds of years, it just is not a mainstream topic so the general population doesn't know or talk about them. I am just bring it back so you can know who is going to make the slave state and who controls the world and how they get their people.


 
While I do NOT doubt that there are "secret societies" neither do I believe that most of the conspiring going on need to be credited to those.

Most conspiracies that are screwing people take place right out in the open.

The only real secret isn't the modus operandi, but the real agenda.

FREE TRADE is a fairly good example of that, in my opinion.

Done right before our very eyes (if those eyes are paying attention) the stated purpose for doing it was to make this society more affluent.

But the real agenda is to make a very select group if us superwealthy and to hell with the rest of the nation.

No secret society was needed to pull this off.

Not unless you call Congress a secret society, at least.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrees motives benefit the secret society. The whole government is. They are only there to put on a soap opera to you. That's why tv is bad. They have CNN and all the news stations. 

They are only showing crap. Sure it is happening what they show, but they do not show the alterior motives. Watch the news. They tell you how they are screwing you. They say something is in danger of so and so and then it happens. They just set you up and you go yea that could happen. They give you a false reason for it to happen. They create a need for a new law. The thing happens and you go yea they said it was going to happen. Now you are screwed. All they did was tell the part responsible on causeing the collapse or the issue when to do it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Congrees motives benefit the secret society. The whole government is. They are only there to put on a soap opera to you. That's why tv is bad. They have CNN and all the news stations.
> 
> They are only showing crap. Sure it is happening what they show, but they do not show the alterior motives. Watch the news. They tell you how they are screwing you. They say something is in danger of so and so and then it happens. They just set you up and you go yea that could happen. They give you a false reason for it to happen. They create a need for a new law. The thing happens and you go yea they said it was going to happen. Now you are screwed. All they did was tell the part responsible on causeing the collapse or the issue when to do it.



If we are all screwed why are you even bothering to inform us ? Are you a sadist ?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 29, 2008)

No I am attempting to make you look the crap they pull to benefit themselves and unite the people so we actually have a chance and a say.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Look here Uknow me72 I got some groundbreaking news for you.  While it may be fun to sit and get all caught up in your daytime t.v. shows on history channel and lifetime, the rest of us on mother earth see the reality.  You see I am a proud freemason myself and, yes while there are certain things I swore to never tell anyone, I can promise you I am not conspiring to take over anything.  This is absurd that you think this.  The secrets we as masons have are not even that big, its more less for traditions sake.  And the iluminati? Give me a break dude it doesn't even exist.  I have never been a name caller but you my friend are crazy if you honestly believe these things.  And the fact that most of our founding fathers were masons does not mean its a conspiracy.  It was a popular thing to be in during that period.  Thomas Jefferson was never a mason either I can also tell you that.  You know who I think is taking over the world?  MORONS! That number is increasing exponentially every day.  The masons as of now are declining in number which is sad.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

oh I almost forgot dude....btw are you Dan brown?.....The Illuminati is not real for one and it is certainly not a high degree of Freemasonry....And the Roman Catholic Church has tried to outlaw freemasonry so explain to me how they are connected.  Only a handful of presidents have been masons and Bush is certainly not one.  Leonardo Dicaprio is though. Think Romeo is takin over the world do ya?  Quite frankly Im flattered though that you think I along with my brothers are that powerful.  Thats cute....lay of the peyote.  I just wanna know...is it hard to type in a straight jacket?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Look here Uknow me72 I got some groundbreaking news for you.  While it may be fun to sit and get all caught up in your daytime t.v. shows on history channel and lifetime, the rest of us on mother earth see the reality.  You see I am a proud freemason myself and, yes while there are certain things I swore to never tell anyone, I can promise you I am not conspiring to take over anything.  This is absurd that you think this.  The secrets we as masons have are not even that big, its more less for traditions sake.  And the iluminati? Give me a break dude it doesn't even exist.  I have never been a name caller but you my friend are crazy if you honestly believe these things.  And the fact that most of our founding fathers were masons does not mean its a conspiracy.  It was a popular thing to be in during that period.  Thomas Jefferson was never a mason either I can also tell you that.  You know who I think is taking over the world?  MORONS! That number is increasing exponentially every day.  The masons as of now are declining in number which is sad.



That's funny you said that. We are having a "youtube" fest on another thread. There are ALL SORTS of conspiracy theories on there of course, anybody can make one. Some people made 29 vids about what I THINK the person who started this thread is talking about-it starts out going way back in time...wild stuff. 

Here is the first one if you're interested.  (Something about a ring with a "G" on it....)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAcxGD6-c-E]YouTube - The Secret Rulers of the World - Present/Past [part 1 of 29][/ame]


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> That's funny you said that. We are having a "youtube" fest on another thread. There are ALL SORTS of conspiracy theories on there of course, anybody can make one. Some people made 29 vids about what I THINK the person who started this thread is talking about-it starts out going way back in time...wild stuff.
> 
> Here is the first one if you're interested.  (Something about a ring with a "G" on it....)
> 
> ...





Dang I missed the meeting where we planned all that. haha People are rediculous.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Dang I missed the meeting where we planned all that. haha People are rediculous.




Right on!


My ex hubby is a Mason.....


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Right on!
> 
> 
> My ex hubby is a Mason.....



Oh yea? Thats cool.  So I guess you are a fellow future holder of the grail like me! lmao  Im getting it next week and then Im gonna put on my robe and conjur up some magic.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Oh yea? Thats cool.  So I guess you are a fellow future holder of the grail like me! lmao  Im getting it next week and then Im gonna put on my robe and conjur up some magic.




I think I'll take mine and go have intersteller sex with some aliens myself !!


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think I'll take mine and go have intersteller sex with some aliens myself !!



Sounds like a plan...Man ruling the world rocks!


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG I think I pissed myself. again.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait a min, the Masons rule the world? here I thought it was us Jews all along.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey it happens to the best of us. Well not we masons. We have other, lesser people pee for us.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> Wait a min, the Masons rule the world? here I thought it was us Jews all along.



Uh oh i feel an intergalactic battle coming on.  I wonder if this is what star trek predicted.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

all I know is this board is way more fun when you are shit faced on long islands


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Uh oh i feel an intergalactic battle coming on.  I wonder if this is what star trek predicted.





Wait NM I figured it out, the Mason rule the world, we just own it!!


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats what I'm talkin about! haha.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you checked out the thread started by 52ndStreet on white people mixing with aliens?  Its a very good and informative read.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Have you checked out the thread started by 52ndStreet on white people mixing with aliens?  Its a very good and informative read.



yep, it is spot on. I keep my alien in the closet and ass rape him daily


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

I pay mine to dress up like a well groomed black man and pretend to run for president.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG there goes my bladder again. Stop please I am almost out of clean underwear.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Well you can always get in your time machine and go back 2 minutes before the soiling of yourself


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> You are of course referring to copyright infringement laws?  Not really.  Only if you're a weenie and continue to do it after being told to stop, but then you aren't really banned for noncompliance alone.
> 
> But I get your point.  I just get so used to these conspiracy freaks posting long, drawn-out diatribes it didn't register.



Well, that and who the hell presses the page down button 27 times and reads all that stuff in a single post?


----------



## editec (Jul 16, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Look here Uknow me72 I got some groundbreaking news for you. While it may be fun to sit and get all caught up in your daytime t.v. shows on history channel and lifetime, the rest of us on mother earth see the reality.


 
Sadly we all see reality through the lense of our own pattern recognition machines which are sifting that reality for meaning from past experience.

I read recently that the mind creates reality out of 20% data input (what we sense) and the other 80% is based on our EXPECTATIONS.

Sounds impossible, doesn't it? Until you start looking at things like optical illusions it surely does,



> You see I am a proud freemason myself and, yes while there are certain things I swore to never tell anyone, I can promise you I am not conspiring to take over anything.


 
Talk to us when you're a Shriner, newbie. 



> This is absurd that you think this. The secrets we as masons have are not even that big, its more less for traditions sake.


 
Admit it. It's so you can ride in parades in those go-carts, isn' it?



> And the iluminati? Give me a break dude it doesn't even exist.


 
Actually I think such an organization did exist. It was German, and outlawed by Franz Joseph, if memory serves. Not a clue what their motives were, though. 




> I have never been a name caller but you my friend are crazy if you honestly believe these things.


 
Crazy is as crazy does. You wear an apron when you're not cooking, don't you?




> And the fact that most of our founding fathers were masons does not mean its a conspiracy.


 
Yeah, but do bear in mind that our revolution took multiple conspiracies to have enough arms and men in place to get going in the first place. Remember the Boston Tea Party? The masons were, I am informed, well prepared to assist in planning that noble event. 



> It was a popular thing to be in during that period. Thomas Jefferson was never a mason either I can also tell you that.


 
Ever see Monticello?  SOMEBODY piled one stone on top of the other.

I'm guessing masons.




> You know who I think is taking over the world? MORONS! That number is increasing exponentially every day. The masons as of now are declining in number which is sad.


 
Everywhere I go I see MORONS!

And, worse -- they don't even KNOW they're MORONS.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I will give credit to the person responsible for the work. You can draw the lines after you read it if you want. AT the end I have several links to other topics I started that have something to do with this.
> 
> This is from Target Earth - Ground Zero: countdown to the final battle.
> By LA Heller
> ...




It is too much for most people to grasp.  Did you mention PNAC?  Why do they meet in private and bury their true plans and motives?  Disaster capitalism.

Have you ever seen Freedom to Fascism?  If you read history about Carnege, JP Morgan and Rockafellor, and know they were ruthless law breaking cut throat men not above bribery and corruption, it is odd that we would let them start our Federal Reserve, no?  And history has all but wiped out the fact that the Supreme Court and Constitution/Bill of Rights says any indirect tax, such as the Income tax, are unconstitutional.  They bribed Congress in 1913 and started the Federal Reserve, and Income tax.  It was to pay for the war.  That's called Disaster Capitalism.  Same thing they did today.  They caused the economic and world crisis we are in so they could push their radical agendas.

And no one seems to care the same people that control our banks, also control oil.  They started Standard Oil.  There are super rich people that through their Corporations, basically own America.  

How come most people blow all this off?  People are sheep.  Anyways, I'm done arguing with non believers.  They'll never get it so why bother.  We can just point things out and hope a light bulb goes off.

I'm a conspiracy theorist they say.  Of course the same people that call me that ignore that they are being conspired against.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 16, 2008)

All I am doing is presenting the information for people to read, it is their choice to believe it our not. Charles Manson and Finding Nemo are just here to try and pull people away from the information by acting like the guys on Red Eye. Entertainment Politics.... Erm, thats the world we live in today.

Charles/Nemo - You can be Mason's, you can be what ever you want to be, but the important people of the secret societies have too much business to do with keeping there agenda's going to come on this message board and make their case. So if you are one of them you are just a lackey and do not know anything. Do you really think that you are part of the plan? 

I want to point out that if you have read any of my other post, you know it is not the people of this planet that are the one's really pulling the strings. They are only playing the part for the Puppet Masters, so I ask you again secret society members, why are you keeping the secrets and causeing hardships for your fellow man when the Puppet Masters will kill us all anyways because they are not here and they are the ones that are going to slave all of us. You do realize that you will be a slave to with a bad boss. Think about what you are doing, you are only setting up a slave system for yourself, for them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2008)

Prescott Bush became Hitler's banker when he became Fritz Thyssen's banker. The incredible loot Fritz's father made in steel, coal, and railroads during WWI was hidden in Holland. Shortly afterwards he was looking to spread some in America and opened a front operation through E.R. Harriman in New York City. In fact, reports indicate that the Bush connections to Nazi money continued through 1951.

The reason Auschwitz was located where it was is because that is near where Fritz Thyssen's coal, steel, and railroads were. That made it possible for I.G. Farben to synthesize fuel from coal gasification for the war machine there, which made it also possible to synthesize rubber there. I.G. Farben also made Zyklon B gas, enough to annihilate two million people according to the trial testimony of the Auschwitz camp commander Rudolf Hoess. 
Fritz Thyssen published a book titled "I Paid Hitler" in 1941. It described how Thyssen sponsored the Storm Troopers of Ernst Roehm as early as 1933, allowing them to build up to 4,500,000 strong to take over Germany. But in 1942, even after Pearl Harbor, Prescott Bush and his father-in-law George Herbert Walker, were administering Thyssen's money until forced by the US government to halt (temporarily). 

Sort of like how the Bush family is friendly with the Bin Ladin's today.


----------



## jillian (Jul 16, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Prescott Bush became Hitler's banker when he became Fritz Thyssen's banker. The incredible loot Fritz's father made in steel, coal, and railroads during WWI was hidden in Holland. Shortly afterwards he was looking to spread some in America and opened a front operation through E.R. Harriman in New York City. In fact, reports indicate that the Bush connections to Nazi money continued through 1951.
> 
> The reason Auschwitz was located where it was is because that is near where Fritz Thyssen's coal, steel, and railroads were. That made it possible for I.G. Farben to synthesize fuel from coal gasification for the war machine there, which made it also possible to synthesize rubber there. I.G. Farben also made Zyklon B gas, enough to annihilate two million people according to the trial testimony of the Auschwitz camp commander Rudolf Hoess.
> Fritz Thyssen published a book titled "I Paid Hitler" in 1941. It described how Thyssen sponsored the Storm Troopers of Ernst Roehm as early as 1933, allowing them to build up to 4,500,000 strong to take over Germany. But in 1942, even after Pearl Harbor, Prescott Bush and his father-in-law George Herbert Walker, were administering Thyssen's money until forced by the US government to halt (temporarily).
> ...



Why are you spamming the board?

If you don't stop, you're going to get a time out, capish?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 16, 2008)

in case any of you missed this part, this is what we are dealing with. So why do you keep defending them. It is in plain english for you to see. 

The New One-World Order -

*The humanist Gnostic Roman Catholic agents will unite. The Vatican, Illuminati (the Order), the Freemasons and secret global elitist families are working as one coalition (Latin-coalitionem, coalescere- co-together, alescere-grow; an alliance of statesmen, political parties, for some special purpose) to bring about the New One-World Order (Latin-group; a group of people united in a formal way, a fraternal society), with one purpose - world domination of all people and territories. 
The globalist elitists who make up the members of the world order are not loyal to any country, government political party or Constitution. They are neither, socialists nor communists. They are the minions of Satan who are in human form, who will be the ruling elite. The disembodied spirit minions of Satan, who are not in human form, will continue to influence the agents of the world order. Satan and his assistants will come in many forms and will use anything to achieve his goal. They are from that evil galaxy and they are here on Earth. They are loyal only to Satan, the world order and the principles of humanism which endorses all manner of &#8220;behavioral anarchy,&#8221;(Latin-anarchia, an-without, archos-ruler; lawlessness) - which will accomplish the goal of a world take over.*

Is it that you do not believe it? Why do you not believe it? Tell me that answer....


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time I checked illuminati means the Enlightened not the order, but then who cares.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 16, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> Last time I checked illuminati means the Enlightened not the order, but then who cares.



If you go by your meaning which is also a correct statement by you then you also must know that Lucifer means  Light Bearer in latin that translates to enlighten. Just like in the Story of Adam and Eve. Lucifer has a name that we call him which is Satan. So by context and putting the meaning together then Illiminati also means Satanism(the order), which is Lucifer, the Light Bearer, Enlightened.


All words have meaning and potential power to affect a person&#8217;s thinking on a certain subject.  There are individuals that have succeeded in &#8220;redefining&#8221; words of the English language and reassign different meaning to them and the media reinforces these new definitions as they are reporting certain news stories, using these newly &#8220;re-defined&#8221; words.  These re-defined words get new ideas accepted by the people of society.  Many groups use what is called &#8220;talking points&#8221; which are specific messages, slanted a certain way, promoted by the media.  This message is repeated by the media and soon the society starts using these new terms as if they were always words that people used in that context.  When it gets used by society on a continuous basis, it becomes a new colloquial term, which might even appear in the dictionary after a while.
	It is amazing how quickly words can become accepted and used on a widespread basis by society.  You can see them influence the way people think or the way they express certain ideas.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> If you go by your meaning which is also a correct statement by you then you also must know that Lucifer means  Light Bearer in latin that translates to enlighten. Just like in the Story of Adam and Eve. Lucifer has a name that we call him which is Satan. So by context and putting the meaning together then Illiminati also means Satanism, which is Lucifer, the Light Bearer, Enlightened.
> 
> 
> All words have meaning and potential power to affect a persons thinking on a certain subject.  There are individuals that have succeeded in redefining words of the English language and reassign different meaning to them and the media reinforces these new definitions as they are reporting certain news stories, using these newly re-defined words.  These re-defined words get new ideas accepted by the people of society.  Many groups use what is called talking points which are specific messages, slanted a certain way, promoted by the media.  This message is repeated by the media and soon the society starts using these new terms as if they were always words that people used in that context.  When it gets used by society on a continuous basis, it becomes a new colloquial term, which might even appear in the dictionary after a while.
> It is amazing how quickly words can become accepted and used on a widespread basis by society.  You can see them influence the way people think or the way they express certain ideas.



Words have no meaning or power unless one subscibes to whatever symbolism someone has attatched to it. Nada. Zip.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are the people who are REALLY running the World:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdaRuTwWl9I]YouTube - STONECUTTERS[/ame]


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, that is a parody of the ones running the world, they are making it a comedy and a joke. The Simpson put the story out their and people do not accept it as truth because it is on a cartoon and cartoons are ment to be false is the understanding. People do not believe the story because they watch TV and it tells them the same story over and over again. It disaffects you from the reality.

If you watched the Simpson's Movie you can see the underlining message.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 16, 2008)

Will they ban Homosexuality? and Homo marriage will be outlawed as unproductive and deviant?.Which women will be forcibly impregnated Black women or White Women?.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 16, 2008)

The Global Maoist, Communists, will not allow the New World to take over the World.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

editec: Talk to us when you're a Shriner, newbie. 

What degree are you exactly?



editec:Admit it. It's so you can ride in parades in those go-carts, isn' it?

You caught me.


editec:Actually I think such an organization did exist. It was German, and outlawed by Franz Joseph, if memory serves. Not a clue what their motives were, though. 


Did = past tense
Does = present   



editec:Crazy is as crazy does. You wear an apron when you're not cooking, don't you?


May be true but im still not crazy enough to side with the guy that reads too many comic books

editec:Yeah, but do bear in mind that our revolution took multiple conspiracies to have enough arms and men in place to get going in the first place. Remember the Boston Tea Party? The masons were, I am informed, well prepared to assist in planning that noble event. 

So what?  Because a group of men believe in standing up for their rights that makes them a secret society that plans to take over world control?

editec:Ever see Monticello?  SOMEBODY piled one stone on top of the other.

I'm guessing masons. 

 Thats not freemasonry.  Thats just stone masonry, a job.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes, that is a parody of the ones running the world, they are making it a comedy and a joke. The Simpson put the story out their and people do not accept it as truth because it is on a cartoon and cartoons are ment to be false is the understanding. People do not believe the story because they watch TV and it tells them the same story over and over again. It disaffects you from the reality.
> 
> If you watched the Simpson's Movie you can see the underlining message.



You sure that show is not made for its entertainment value and that they might have made that episode to indirectly make fun of people who have all these silly conspiracy theories?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> You sure that show is not made for its entertainment value and that they might have made that episode to indirectly make fun of people who have all these silly conspiracy theories?



You just said what I said. So you do see that they try to make it entertaining because if it is considered entertainment it is not serious, and it was to make the conspiracies a joke.

They show you exactly what they are doing but you thought it was funny, so it can not be real.

It is called brainwashing and they have been planting the seeds and diseffecting people to the reality. Your mind is clouded with all the junk they put out.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 17, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You just said what I said. So you do see that they try to make it entertaining because if it is considered entertainment it is not serious, and it was to make the conspiracies a joke.
> 
> They show you exactly what they are doing but you thought it was funny, so it can not be real.
> 
> It is called brainwashing and they have been planting the seeds and diseffecting people to the reality. Your mind is clouded with all the junk they put out.




So are all these shows part of the conspiracies, or made by aliens?



Celebrity Fit Club 3  Celebrity Fit Club 4  
Celebrity Fit Club: Boot Camp  Celebrity Fit Club: Men vs. Women  
Celebrity Paranormal  Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew  
Driven  Ego Trip's Miss Rap Supreme  
Ego Trip's (White) Rapper Show  Fabulous Life Presents  
Flavor of Love  Flavor of Love 2  
Flavor of Love 3  Flavor of Love Girls: Charm School  
Gene Simmons' Rock School  The Greatest  
Hogan Knows Best  Hogan Knows Best 2  
Hogan Knows Best 3  I Know My Kids A Star  
I Love Money  I Love New York  
I Love New York 2  I Love The 70s  
I Love The 70s Volume 2  I Love The 80s  
I Love The 80s 3-D  I Love the 80s Strikes Back  
I Love The 90s  I Love The 90s Part Deux  
I Love the New Millennium  Ice-T's Rap School  
Maxim Hot 100 '06  Maxim Hot 100 '07  
2008 Maxim Hot 100  My Fair Brady  
My Fair Brady: Maybe Baby?  My Fair Brady: We're Getting Married!  
New York Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well the genre was created by the secret societies, but the Aliens that are in human form put the show's ideas out there and had them created.

These type of show's are to make the "average" person feel like the are nothing and that they must act like what they see to feel like a celebrities and for them to idol them. It is the mainstream and people take part in acting like them in a way. They call it reality TV because they want it to be your reality of being cool or popular instead of smart, gifted, compassionate and being a general overall achiver.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 17, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Well the genre was created by the secret societies, but the Aliens that are in human form put the show's ideas out there and had them created.
> 
> These type of show's are to make the "average" person feel like the are nothing and that they must act like what they see to feel like a celebrities and for them to idol them. It is the mainstream and people take part in acting like them in a way. They call it reality TV because they want it to be your reality of being cool or popular instead of smart, gifted, compassionate and being a general overall achiver.





Ah, I see. So it's not just dumb people doing whoring themselves just to be on t.v.?

Now, are the aliens ALSO on the shows? How do you explain Brett Michaels and Flavor Flav?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 17, 2008)

They are the heads of the corporate media. Nothing gets on TV that is informative unless they allow it. 

I do not have anything to say for those two you have mentioned.

There (are)has been severeal media reporters that are in the secret societies that make stories to support their propaganda and also to direct attention away from it.

They have a big network off people and have a lot of influence because they are the influence.

Many has said this before I have, Turn of the TV stop watching false life and go live one.  That is meant for everyone.

That is something that Madision Avenue was created for, to portray the American Dream and the perfect life, you remember the TV commercials in the 80's.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 17, 2008)

What about the Grand ol' Opry?  Hee Haw?  Andy Griffith Show?  As you can tell I am from North Carolina haha but these are American classics...please don't ruin those for me too.  If Minnie Pearl was part of a grander scheme I'm gonna be very disappointed.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> What about the Grand ol' Opry?  Hee Haw?  Andy Griffith Show?  As you can tell I am from North Carolina haha but these are American classics...please don't ruin those for me too.  If Minnie Pearl was part of a grander scheme I'm gonna be very disappointed.



That tag on Minnie Pearl's hat was really the secret code to the New World Order, geez didn't you know that Nemo?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 17, 2008)

You should look at the big picture instead of being trapped at looking at only one portion.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 17, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You should look at the big picture instead of being trapped at looking at only one portion.



Hey I'm fine as long as I can still jam out to some Grandpa Jones.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GrandpaJonesalbum.jpg

I am sure you all have seen the 9/11 counter evidence that is every where and various other evidence of things that are shady that people are calling out.

If you have why would you not give it a chance and only believe what the person in AUTHORITY says?

Spineless, Cowardly, Afraid and Scared all comes to mind.


----------



## editec (Jul 17, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> editec: Talk to us when you're a Shriner, newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Jul 17, 2008)

you are all still on this humans and aliens thread?


Jerry!  Jerry!  Jerry!  Jerry!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> The Freemasons in the government needed to eliminate the Constitution and have been actively working to this end since the turn of last century.


Really? Thats funny since there were quite a few Masons that were Founding Fathers and signed the Constititution.  In fact, when you are initiated you are told that your oaths dont interfere with anything outside Freemasonry.  In fact, you are encouraged to support your government not subvert it.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The Protestants have bought into this encroachment on our liberties and back Bush up because he purports to be a Protestant, just like them. But he is not. He is a warlock Humanist Gnostic Mason and a member of the Illuminati.


WRONG.  The last president who was a member of the Freemason was Gerald Ford and President Bush is a member of the Skull&Bones (a non-Masonic organization).



Uknow_me72 said:


> It is important to understand and gain knowledge of your enemies. But you must first identify who they are and what forms and names they take. The Brotherhood is alive and active in Washington. Every President was a Humanist Gnostic Freemason, except for Jefferson.


We do sometimes call Freemasonry Brotherhood, but its not so different to hear Order or Craft.  Only 14 Presidents have been Freemasons.  In fact, to become a Mason you must have a belief in some kind of Supreme Being.  Though it cannot be proven, it is thought that Jefferson was a Mason.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Under the Freemasons are other secret societies called the Order of the Quest and the Knights Templar. To become an initiate of the Illuminati, members take an oath to pledge allegiance only to the New One World Order and to negate any allegiance to any government, king or constitution.


It is true that under the York Rite branch of the Freemasons (a very Christian one at that) the last degree is called Knight Templar.  This author is quite looney jumping from Freemasons to Illuminati like they are the same which they are not.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The names of other secret societies under the Jesuits and Freemasons are the original Masons, Russell Trust, the Rosicrucians, the Knights of Columbus, Knights of Malta, the Qabbalah, Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Bilderberg Group, the Brotherhood of the Dragon, Ancient and Mystical Order of Rosae Crucis, the Nazi Party, the Communist Party, The Group, the DeMolay Society (branch of Freemasons), Opus Dei (organization within the Roman Catholic Church located in New York City), and the Roshaniya.
> All of these organizations are geared to confuse and obfuscate their true source, which is the Roman Catholic Church and the Jesuits and the Freemasons or Illuminati - which has organizations within organizations. Today the Illuminati, is a high degree of Freemasonry within the Knights Templar Order and they are a branch of the Order of the Quest.


Not all of those groups are connected.  DeMolay is a young mans group where you have to have a Freemason in your family to join.  The Catholic Church generally looks down on Freemasons because of our tolerance of religions and not following the papal line.  Nazis, communist, and many Islamic countries outlaw Freemasonry.  Hamas has it in their charter to combat groups such as Freemasons.  Like I said earlier, the Illuminati is not a Masonic degree nor is Order of the Quest.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Chart of
> Rough Sketch Of Order Structure-©
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a layout of the Freemasons

Go to the following site since I cannot post URLs yet: longmontmasons.com/images/masonmap.gif



Uknow_me72 said:


> Freemasons and Masons (which were absorbed by the Freemasons)


Mason and Freemason are the one and the same.  Its just a different way to refer to the organization.

To go on a rant for a sec.  Freemasonry is not a secret society, we are a society with secrets.  Secret societies hide their membership and their location.  If you know anything Freemasons flash their membership (stickers, shirts, etc) and our meeting locations (Lodges) have all sorts of Masonic symbols on them.


----------



## editec (Aug 21, 2008)

I do NOT doubt for a MOMENT that there are conspiracies seeking power and control over the world.

History is replete with examples of groups of men conspiring to take over the world, their nations, specific markets and so forth.

Those aren't conspiracy theories, those are documented facts.

Powerful men meet in secret and make deals, they set out to change their world, and they do NOT announce their intentions to the Wall Street Week, either.

that is such a given that I scoff at those of you who imagine otherwise and whose kneejerk reaction to the mention of conspiracy think that makes you worldly wise and all conspiracy theorists fools.

STILL...

What I doubt is that anyone can find a GRAND UNIFIED CONSPIRACY involving thousands of players all pulling their oars in the same direction.

Human nature simply precludes such a grand unified conspiracy staying secret for very long, or even if it could stay secret maintaining the cohesion that such a GRAND CONSPIRACY would take.

People are just too greedy to stay _that_ course, folks.

Conspirators inevitably conspire against each other, too.

The kind of people who reach that level of power do NOT bind themselves to a single course of action, and they do not limit their own perogatives to some fidelity to some goofy secret organization, either.

They stay fluid to react to changing conditions, and hence their conspiracies are _ad hoc_ arrangements that last only as long as those conspiracies are useful to them.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 21, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I will give credit to the person responsible for the work.



WoW   This was your last assignment before school let out in June, right?  

When your new teacher said "Go to the internet, find something, 'cut n paste' it, then send it to our 8th grade website at;  http://www.usmessageboard.class/assignment.com

You screwed up on the URL, huh?? 

Not good, bozo!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

editec said:


> History is replete with examples of groups of men conspiring to take over the world, their nations, specific markets and so forth.
> 
> Those aren't conspiracy theories, those are documented facts.
> 
> Powerful men meet in secret and make deals, they set out to change their world, and they do NOT announce their intentions to the Wall Street Week, either.


But what I love is that Freemasons do announce their intentions, but conspirators want to believe it's all deception.



editec said:


> What I doubt is that anyone can find a GRAND UNIFIED CONSPIRACY involving thousands of players all pulling their oars in the same direction.


lol...if it's such a powerful secret society, then why does the world know about it?


----------



## editec (Aug 21, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> But what I love is that Freemasons do announce their intentions, but conspirators want to believe it's all deception.


 
I have no delusion that Freemasonry is the organization it once was. 

There was a time when it was a secret society with a mission and royalists in Europe surely didn't like where Masons wanted to take the world.

The existence of the USA was part of that masonic mission, I suspect. 


[qoute] lol...if it's such a powerful secret society, then why does the world know about it? [/quote]

I presume that was a rhetorical question and not specifically addressed to me, right?


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

editec said:


> I have no delusion that Freemasonry is the organization it once was.
> 
> There was a time when it was a secret society with a mission and royalists in Europe surely didn't like where Masons wanted to take the world.
> 
> ...


I watched a documentary on the History Channel who said America was the Freemasons's great experiment.  Know one knows.  I haven't seen in anything yet and I will be running my own Lodge next year.  I don't know, have any of the other Brother's on this forum seen anything?


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, the rhetorical question I was just tossing up in the air.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 21, 2008)

@KSigMason -

The discovery channel program was just to produce disinformation and the majority of the program was a lie.

You may be a part, but you are just going to be running your own lodge next year, how many of your secrets do you really know? Not many...

If you were to tell me that you were running your own state, small country, etc. then I might give you a higher posistion on the knowledge that you actually know. You are helping the boats sail in the right direction by participating and may get better secrets later but now you just know some of the history.

I also like how you didn't deny that George Bush was a warlock just that he was not a mason, what do you know about black magic? Your answer here will tell me if you know anything or not.

Check out this next part and if this was a possibility and you do not know this part of your orginization, would you support it if they told you this right when you got into the game?

The New One-World Order -

	The humanist Gnostic Roman Catholic agents will unite. The Vatican, Illuminati (the Order), the Freemasons and secret global elitist families are working as one coalition (Latin-coalitionem, coalescere- co-together, alescere-grow; an alliance of statesmen, political parties, for some special purpose) to bring about the New One-World Order (Latin-group; a group of people united in a formal way, a fraternal society), with one purpose - world domination of all people and territories. 

	The globalist elitists who make up the members of the world order are not loyal to any country, government political party or Constitution.  They are neither, socialists nor communists. They are the minions of Satan who are in human form, who will be the ruling elite. The disembodied spirit minions of Satan, who are not in human form, will continue to influence the agents of the world order. Satan and his assistants will come in many forms and will use anything to achieve his goal. They are from that evil galaxy and they are here on Earth. They are loyal only to Satan, the world order and the principles of humanism which endorses all manner of &#8220;behavioral anarchy,&#8221;(Latin-anarchia, an-without, archos-ruler; lawlessness) - which will accomplish the goal of a world take over.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> @KSigMason -
> 
> The discovery channel program was just to produce disinformation and the majority of the program was a lie.


It was a good history on it and they come close to the rituals, but they always seem to veer off.



Uknow_me72 said:


> You may be a part, but you are just going to be running your own lodge next year, how many of your secrets do you really know? Not many...


LMAO.  Ah, this old one.  The "you're not high enough".  You must realize that if the Most Worshipful Grand Master of Masons in Idaho goes down and a few others are unable that the Worshipful Masters of the Lodge take his place; it goes in sequential order of the Lodge (Idaho #1, Boise #2, Placerville #3, and so forth).  Once you earn the Master Mason degreee you are given all knowledge of the Blue Lodge.  How do you know that I don't knwo everything?  Were you a Mason?  If not, then you have no basis to state anything.  It's all speculation.



Uknow_me72 said:


> If you were to tell me that you were running your own state, small country, etc. then I might give you a higher posistion on the knowledge that you actually know. You are helping the boats sail in the right direction by participating and may get better secrets later but now you just know some of the history.


Funny enough, I am trying to jump into the line up of the Grand Lodge of Idaho.  Also, the governor of my State is a member of my Lodge.  I am a senior ranking member to him.  I am also great friends with the entire Grand Lodge.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I also like how you didn't deny that George Bush was a warlock just that he was not a mason, what do you know about black magic? Your answer here will tell me if you know anything or not.


What is this?  Did I stumble into a D&D forum?  Warlock?  Are you serious?  I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  No offense.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The humanist Gnostic *Roman Catholic *agents will unite. The Vatican, Illuminati (the Order), *the Freemasons *and secret global elitist families are working as one coalition (Latin-coalitionem, coalescere- co-together, alescere-grow


You realize the Catholic Church is against the Craft, right?

*"A number of Papal pronouncements have been issued against Freemasonry. The first was Pope Clement XII's In Eminenti, April 28, 1738; the most recent was Pope Leo XIII's Ab Apostolici, October 15, 1890. The 1917 Code of Canon Law explicitly declared that joining Freemasonry entailed automatic excommunication. The 1917 Code of Canon Law also forbade books friendly to Freemasonry."*

Also I don't understand your phrase "Gnostic Humanist" when referring to Masons.  We have to be men of faith to join.  Many of us are faithful churchgoers.  In fact, Freemasonry has strengthened by faith.

From the Idaho Masonic monitor: Monotheism is the sole dogma of Freemasonry.

I also don't understand why you say the Masons are for NWO.  Every state in the US and every country in the world is autonomous/sovereign to themselves.  That seems like more a confederate ideology than a unitary one.

I know I'll never convince you.  Though I'd never do it, I could reveal our rituals to you and you wouldn't believe it.  What have you against the Lodge.  You seem to be just cutting and pasting crap off of conspiracy sites that would probably convict a little girl of a conspiracy while she tries to sell lemonade on the corner.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 21, 2008)

KSigMason - there is a long read a head, read it a few times. I am egar for your response...

All this is to show the driving system behind the secret societies, you will have a different view afterwards....

Secular Humanists -

	The secular humanists will make inroads by re-defining words and assigning new meanings to words used in order to vilify individuals or groups who may oppose their movement or ideals, or to assign new meanings to words which create a new mode of thinking.  Sometimes a new label is placed on groups in order to put a new slant on the true meanings of words in order to temper the attitudes of society regarding that concept. For example - calling terrorists - freedom fighters or socialist - communists - liberals which means free in Latin, or calling Christians - right wing extremists.

	Psychiatrists are the main tools of Satan. They become advisors to Presidents and politicians. They make inroads everywhere in business and peoples personal lives, under the label of mental health experts. The field of psychiatry uses unworkable techniques to cure mental illness, such as an ice pick in the brain through the eye socket. They are medical doctors with psychology degrees, so they can prescribe drugs.

	Psychologists are placed in just about every school in America.  They have a wide influence under the guise of counselors. Psychologists cannot prescribe drugs. 

	Psychoanalysis has been taught to so many people, including Christian counselors, and this belief system has infected the thinking processes of huge sectors of society.  Psychology is required in most high schools. This educational process has been used to trap people into thinking a certain way and it leads society down the chute. These concepts of psychoanalysis effects the way people think.  Just one course can disrupt a persons thinking process.  Psychoanalysis is based on false data and does not reflect Godly principles and graduates of these courses come out with distorted viewpoints and they become unwitting enforcement tools of oppressive political systems. 

	Psychiatrists assign mental illness labels to anything you can think of. This is very dangerous to a society because just about anyone can have a label slapped on them, in order to have them evaluated by mental health professionals.  Anyone who has what could be considered subversive ideas, can be sent to a mental institution for therapy to correct their thinking, attitudes or behavior.

	Many dictators have used psychiatrists to implement their programs and to eliminate any dissidents or objectors to their governmental system. The field of psychiatry has become the mechanism by which humanists can label any person who is viewed as a potential threat to the secular humanist movement with a new illness.  Christians can be labeled as delusional or mentally ill if they believe in this imaginary God.  They can eventually be incarcerated in a mental institution or put on drugs. 

	Citizens are kept in line and living and thinking within the parameters set up by the globalists.  If you are an independent thinker, and you stand for ideals which are contrary to the politically correct mode of thinking and you try to live outside societys middle class box, you will be corrected and put back in the box through one of the aspects of the Seven Realms Machine - by the government using the tools of psychiatry, the IRS or if youre big enough, being discredited by a propaganda campaign in the media or being arrested and incarcerated by a false charge. 

	The globalists will take full advantage of this opportunity to use the belief systems of humanism and the field of psychiatry as an enforcement tool for their plan and they work hand in hand with politicians and drug companies. The globalists will use the horrendous inventions of psychiatry through the use of mental institutions in order to cure people of the new mental illness they have been labeled with, through lobotomies, electro-shock and psychiatric drugs, which destroy a persons brain, as a means of silencing individuals who are considered rebels. 

	The globalist lieutenants of Satan do not believe in the principles of humanism or psychiatry, but they are used as convenient and imbedded tools to accomplish their goals of a one- world order and one-world government.



A few definitions

Agnostic - 
* someone who is doubtful or noncommittal about something 
of or pertaining to an agnostic or agnosticism 

* a person who claims that they cannot have true knowledge about the existence of God (but does not deny that God might exist)

* uncertain of all claims to knowledge

Gnostic -
* From the Greek term Gnosis which means knowledge, Gnostic is a person who believes in higher spiritual knowledge. Gnostics believed there were higher or hidden truths behind traditional religious teachings and these hidden truths were the passages to enlightenment.

Enlightenment
* education that results in understanding and the spread of knowledge

* having knowledge 

Humanist -
* a person whose main interest is human ideals and needs, rather than God

______________________

So here is a little something just to make you think, I know you people considered your self "enlightened".

Many words have many meaning's and you must know in which sense the definition is being used.  

So if it Lucifer for example is a Latin word meaning "light bearer" which you can easily translate in to enlighten. 

I can then take enlightenment and translate that into Lucifer's religion which is Satanism. So when you say you are enlightened, you say that you are in Satanism and Lucifer is your god. 

* the worship of Satan
* A modern religious tradition that requires adherents to seek only self-service - which also is humanism

This is who you are putting your faith in, you may or may not know that, and if you did then you are well aware on wait awaits the world and if you didn't are you going to continue supporting the end of this world as we know it and continue to run the world and help the Jesuist bring in the NWO. All you are doing is bringing on pain and suffering into a Global Plantation where everyone is a slave.

If you read the definition of Gnostic the word enlightenment is there as well which then is in desguse for Satanism. 

If you know anything about the Bible and the story that explains Lucifer and why he was outted the heavenly realm and he had many other follow him, then you also know that he wants to be a god. Which there is only One God. So for Lucifer to be a god he manipulates and tricks others with power, so that he may be worshipped. 

This is the game that is happening here. The Secret Societies have many members unknowningly supporting their demise and have no clue on what they are really doing.

This is why I did ask about Black Magic, which this is what Disney made popular with Fantasia to make magic a fantasy. It continues along with the stories in Harry Potter. Which magic is Satans power and as I said mentioned warlock about George Bush, but it can't possible be because those are fantasy right???

So if the Higher Ruling Elite know some form of Black Magic and you KSigMason do not know about it and wonder why I went back to the same ol' you are not high enough to know the real secrets. I am sure you do well and very happy to be with an organization that is exclusive. You may move on to higher enlightenment later.

Let's make the possiblity that you may be able to do some fantasy like things but make people call you crazy if you believe them, seems like a good way to hide some technology so only a few may use it to their advantage and hide it from the general population....

Humanism -
* The intellectual, scientific, and literary movement of the 14th to 16th centuries which exalted Greek and Roman culture and learning - The definition you can find on the web...

now if you dig futher in to the history...

Humanism was an intellectual movement which started in the Middle Ages as a result of the study of the Greek and Latin classic literature, written by the ancient Greek philosophers; Socrates and Plato around 470-347 B.C.  Many people who influenced the formally Judeo - Christian culture of the US, studied the writings of these people through the already established prism of Humanism.

	You may be a person who doesnt like general history, but you may find this information very interesting. This is a synopsis of Earths philosophical history from the spectrum of only one belief system which is the basis for all of the destructive systems of thought, which has caused the devastation of many civilizations throughout history.  I am going to show you what has happened since the 1800's, which has started the era of Revelation.

	I will also show you in the following ancient time line, how JESUS was killed because of the principles of Humanism.

	Once I give you this very brief overview, you will know the mechanism of how Satan has been able to make such progress with his plan to take over the world.  You will know what the exact enemy of God and Jesus is, which will make it easier for you to identify the Satanically influenced people, who embrace and support this philosophical doctrine. There may be a few people who will debate me on the dates of some of these events, but all I want you to see is how this toxic belief system called HUMANISM got generally introduced and accepted as the main system of thought in the US. 

	So many things happened to bring in the philosophy and tenets of Humanism; certain actions of President Lincoln set up the country which would host the Seven Realms empire and the actions of Karl Marx, Horace Mann, Charles Darwin and Sigmund Freud, whose inventions were sparked by humanistic concepts,  set up the tools of the Seven Realms Machine. The belief systems devised by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels became the basis of operation of the government of the Seven Realms Machine which could only be supported by the tools invented by Horace Mann and Sigmund Freud, funded by tax collection, which is the principle tenet of communism.

	And the Seven Realms of Power could only have been built as a result of the principles of Humanism, which was the catalyst which spawned all of the destructive ideologies throughout history. It is the perfect tool of Satan.  And he is using Humanism to create the one-world order by means of the political, social and economic systems which were compiled, based on the amoral, humanistic principles.

--------

I am doing this so you can see where I come from, 

Notice how all this come's out of the Roman's and Greeks, The Vatican and the Roman Catholic Church is still in the same place, if you go through the history books that are being taught at the school's in the USA, you can see that I am not making any of this up but I am giving you a different view.

So this has been going on for so long, and the central distribution center started in Rome and it is still comming out of there as we celebrare the Pope's B-day, and wait for him to give us a speech. 

Now after all that read this again I posted earlier and see if the message is different for you....

The New One-World Order -

The humanist Gnostic Roman Catholic agents will unite. The Vatican, Illuminati (the Order), the Freemasons and secret global elitist families are working as one coalition (Latin-coalitionem, coalescere- co-together, alescere-grow; an alliance of statesmen, political parties, for some special purpose) to bring about the New One-World Order (Latin-group; a group of people united in a formal way, a fraternal society), with one purpose - world domination of all people and territories. 

The globalist elitists who make up the members of the world order are not loyal to any country, government political party or Constitution. They are neither, socialists nor communists. They are the minions of Satan who are in human form, who will be the ruling elite. The disembodied spirit minions of Satan, who are not in human form, will continue to influence the agents of the world order. Satan and his assistants will come in many forms and will use anything to achieve his goal. They are from that evil galaxy and they are here on Earth. They are loyal only to Satan, the world order and the principles of humanism which endorses all manner of behavioral anarchy,(Latin-anarchia, an-without, archos-ruler; lawlessness) - which will accomplish the goal of a world take over.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 21, 2008)

I watched a special on the Freemasons which essentially pointed out it was a simple organization with no nefarious ambitions or purpose, other than a little male bonding.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 21, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I watched a special on the Freemasons which essentially pointed out it was a simple organization with no nefarious ambitions or purpose, other than a little male bonding.



ya--well you know who made that "special" don't you ??????????


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> The secular humanists will make inroads by &#8220;re-defining&#8221; words and assigning new meanings to words used in order to vilify individuals or groups who may oppose their movement or ideals, or to assign new meanings to words which create a new mode of thinking.


This sounds like conspiracy theorists.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Psychiatrists are the main tools of Satan. They become advisors to Presidents and politicians. They make inroads everywhere in business and people&#8217;s personal lives, under the label of mental health experts. The field of psychiatry uses unworkable techniques to &#8220;cure&#8221; mental illness, such as an ice pick in the brain through the eye socket. They are medical doctors with psychology degrees, so they can prescribe drugs.


I am not a fan of drugging children either, but at this point I don&#8217;t see what this has to do with secret societies, but I am reading on.

Again, I once worked at a college information desk and we had an occasion to be talked to by homeless.  Many of them were crazy and I heard more coherent ramblings from them.  I agree that the psych docs often over label every behavior in an attempt to push their ideology, but to tie it to secret societies?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Gnostic -
> * From the Greek term Gnosis which means knowledge, Gnostic is a person who believes in higher spiritual knowledge. Gnostics believed there were higher or hidden truths behind traditional religious teachings and these hidden truths were the passages to enlightenment.
> 
> Enlightenment
> ...


Freemasons do believe in finding enlightenment, but it&#8217;s through God and a good moral life.  With that said, Masons can&#8217;t be humanists.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So if it Lucifer for example is a Latin word meaning "light bearer" which you can easily translate in to enlighten.
> 
> I can then take enlightenment and translate that into Lucifer's religion which is Satanism. So when you say you are enlightened, you say that you are in Satanism and Lucifer is your god.
> 
> ...


You are stretching with that crossing of words.  Yes, Lucifer means 'light bringer' and yes you can loosely construe enlighten from "light bringer", but other definitions are for spiritual/intellectual gaining of knowledge.  I know many anti-Masons have often quoted Albert Pike to strengthen this "Satan" connectionk but they have  misinterpreted Albert Pike.  Lucifer is another name for the Morning Star (Venus) in Roman astrology.  It means it is the star that brought the light of day (the Sun).  People pull the meaning of Lucifer from the chapter of Isaiah, where that is the only reference in the Bible I know of to Lucifer and scholars battle over whether Lucifer is Satan or another fallen angel.  Pike was only referring to the morning star.

Jesus refers to himself as the morning star in Revelation 22:16: "I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star."



Uknow_me72 said:


> This is why I did ask about Black Magic, which this is what Disney made popular with Fantasia to make magic a fantasy. It continues along with the stories in Harry Potter. Which magic is Satans power and as I said mentioned warlock about George Bush, but it can't possible be because those are fantasy right???


So you believe magic is real?  I thought Harry Potter was about a boy wizard defeating evil?  There were a lot of Biblical references in it.

I read your article.  You seem to put a lot of time and thought into it, but I saw no evidence of how any of those organizations were connected.  The argument "everything stems from Rome" cannot apply to Freemasonry.  Historically, we started in England/Scotland in the 1700s.  Speculation, we descended from the Knights Templar who were headquartered in France and later lost favor with the Church.  Their is no real evidence of this Crusades/Masonic connection.



dilloduck said:


> ya--well you know who made that "special" don't you ??????????


ME!

I have actually watched some really put together anti-Mason documentaries, but they always lacked real fact.  It was always "I've heard" or "I believe".

Sorry about it taking so long.  I am at work and can only peruse on free time.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Jesus refers to himself as the morning star in Revelation 22:16: "I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star.


I should also have that David and his son Solomon have the biggest impact on Freemasonry.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 24, 2008)

What does the 'G' on some insignia's stand for?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 24, 2008)

There is a lot of history out there, and most only know what is taught mainstream, which we all know what that mainstream is the main flow of information, this world that has it's secrets is designed to put people back into that stream if they venture out because they do not what their secrets out. It is to late for that, we are speaking and it is only for the good of the people, nothing good is going to happen if we do not and we can not support 'official government" secrets that are for security purposed because they are the ones that have divided this place up and responsible for all the issue's you see today.

If you want freedom, if you want to live, if you want the future(which is very very near, you can blink and it will happen) to be free and not be a slave you need to consider that what you know about the world politics and who is running in the world politics is nothing. It is all false and the faces you see are the puppets but their words mean jack crap. It is the biggest lie and we allow it because you do not want to get off the couch.

Please read a little more,

ILLUMINATI IS ESTABLISHED -

	Before the Protestant movement began in 1530, the Vatican wanted to take back full control of the world banks that they had started through the Knights Templar in A.D.1314.  The Vatican needed to set up an organization whose sole purpose was to control the 7 Realms which include: international banking, world economy, business, governments; which include the control of the military, families, education, religions, food availability and sources of energy; clean water, sewage, etc, and controlling the whole body of witchcraft. These Church agents and practitioners of witchcraft would later, after 1890, infiltrate all forms of entertainment, media, the U.S. military and achieve full control of energy; natural gas and fuel (petroleum).

	Satan helped Loyola (one of Satans minions) set up the Illuminati which would become the Vaticans CIA (Central Intelligence Agency). Satan helped enlighten Loyola, who on his own never could have created such an effective group.  This enlightenment (to give spiritual insight or illuminate - inform, instruct) experience is how the group got its name.  In 1599, the term Illuminati was associated with any person claiming to be unusually enlightened and included any of the various groups claiming special religious enlightenment. 

	Illuminati, comes from the Latin word - illuminatum which means lit up or in- in + lumen - light or in- light.   Satan is also referred to by the name Lucifer which means light bearer in Latin. And my name Heller means light bearer in Old German.  My movement will be standing against the Satanic, humanist movement and thus the two light bearers will battle. This is just another Jehovah coincidence.  He has a really funny sense of humor.

	In the 1500's, as part of their world domination plan, they planned to make overt and forceful inroads into every European country.  Loyolas Illuminati team became well trained in the humanistic principles (getting power from Satan for man-centered objectives) of the occult and used every manner of witchcraft, brainwashing and mind control techniques.  They were well trained in the practices of hypnosis as well, which proved to be useful later in controlling the thinking of,  European leaders, and provided  the coercive methods for social engineering (manage cleverly, guide skillfully) campaigns, which would manipulate and change the thinking of entire groups of people.


A.D. 1534 - ORDER OF JESUITS IS FOUNDED -

	After Martin Luther founded the Protestant movement in 1530, it spread rapidly throughout Europe.  The Vatican was not happy about the religious rebellion, which was bent (strongly determined) on usurping the power of Rome. In response to this serious situation, Pope Paul III ordered Ignatius de Loyola to establish another organization.  In the meantime, Loyola put the Illuminati under the umbrella of the Vatican, so he could get this new organization going. 

	Loyola devised and founded the Order of the Jesuits (Latin Jesuita - Jesus) to be the intelligentsia (intellectuals who form a political, social or artistic group, claiming to be leaders who have superior intelligence and enlightened opinions, elite - a group of people regarded as the best and most powerful) and organized military forces or militia (Latin military service) of the Vatican and especially the Pope. 

	They are the whole body of the secret Order which by Vatican law, are subject to the call of service to the Pope, to handle any situation deemed an emergency. They were trained in practices of witchcraft, hypnosis and speaking in tongues (in the Bible - one common language that all nationalities can understand, practiced by some Christian sects). 

	The Jesuits are also trained and devoted to intrigue (Italian - entangle - secret scheming) and equivocation (use of expressions of double meaning in order to mislead.)  Their official job to the outside world as members of the Roman Catholic Church Society of Jesus is missionary and educational work. 

	Over the years, the Jesuits have founded educational institutions around the world, including Loyola College in the United States. Loyola College is where most politicians and mainstream media talking heads, have graduated from.  Loyola once said that if you give me a child until he is 7 years of age and I will teach him many things, then you can have him after that.  Meaning that, all of the brainwashing can be done to a child in the early, formative years.  Jesuit colleges were instrumental in educating Stalin, Hitler and Castro to name a few, who were training to be Jesuit priests.  In 2006, the Jesuits were secretly instrumental in trying to instigate a law in California mandating mandatory pre-school, which would give the Jesuits even earlier than Kindergarten, access to the children of America.

	The goal of the Vatican was to create an organization which would deliver severe blows to counter and infiltrate the Bible believing Protestant movement.   After Loyola set up the Jesuit Order, the Pope wanted to put them to work on destroying the Protestants in France and then in England, where they unsuccessfully tried to encourage King James to use the Vulgate (including the Apocrypha and is based on the Gnostic Alexandrian version) as the book to use to create the English version. Loyola was gaining ground in destroying the new movement.  They would eventually make their way to the New World, along with the Protestant settlers. Humanism was spread throughout France and an intellectual base of people would be established in the 1700's that created a movement called the Enlightenment, which would influence the thinking of all of the founding Fathers of the United States. The Jesuits would later in the 1970's play a secret role in the mass genocide of black and white Bible believing Christians, through various social engineering programs carried out in the United States, through abortion and the aftermath of hurricane Katrina, where the National Guard prevented poor black Bible believing Protestants, with high powered guns,  from leaving the city. This caused many to perish of dehydration in the last days, because they were not allowed to walk down the freeway, to a nearby town to get clean water to drink. (I will describe those incidents later).

	The Pope was very pleased with the progress and work of his new acting general. After Loyola became a very powerful member of the Vatican hierarchy, he was known as the Superior General of the Jesuits, and the man behind the Pope, with the ultimate power in the Vatican. The Vatican placed the Illuminati under the umbrella of the Jesuits and under the full control of the general. They became very effective in political and business world affairs. While the Jesuits were working more openly, the Illuminati, was working secretly behind the scenes. To this day, the Superior General of the Jesuits is, the secret advisor to the Pope, so he can maintain his position as spiritual head of the Church, while his secret organization carries out the plans for taking over the world.

	The Illuminati has since become the force that controls the 7 Realms sectors including the world economy, international banking, military forces, all of the branches of witchcraft and the world religions, so everyone on Earth can one day serve the Pope. Many secret societies and cults were subsequently created by the Jesuits.  The Freemasons,  Mormons and Christian Science groups to name a few, in order to help the Vatican achieve a one-world government under a one-world religion - the Roman Catholic Church.


Jesuits Develop The Freemasons -


	The Roman Catholic Church had a problem with the original secret society called the Masons, which was founded around 950 B.C.  It was an organization that practiced magic and other secret rituals and the Vatican decided it couldnt have a rogue group interfering with their plan to take over the world.  They also wanted to control all of the occult groups on the planet. The plan was laid to eliminate and or take over the original Masons and this group would be called the Freemasons or the Catholic Church version of the Masons, with the same purpose of world domination.


FOUNDER OF ALL MASONRY -


	Satan had to set up an organization, which would target the Jews, who had become very powerful throughout the region.  Israel had become their established country when King Saul became Israels first king in 1050 B.C.  But before this time the country was ruled by Hebrew judges.  

	After Moses led the Jews out of Egypt in 1446 B.C., they finally entered the promised land of Canaan in 1406 B.C. Judges started to rule Israel in 1375 B.C. and up until King Saul followed by King David and lastly King Solomon. Satan had to ensure that the country of Israel would split up and attempt to prevent it from becoming a state again, which would be the trigger for Jesus return.


900 B.C. - King Solomon becomes the king of Israel in 970 B.C. and he was the son of King David (who became king of Israel in 1010 B.C. and the one who fought Goliath the giant).  Solomon was known for his wisdom and for the great temple which he had built in Jerusalem which was completed in 959 B.C.  

	During the time that Solomon built his temple, Hiram Abiff was the chief architect of the Temple.  He was the son of a widow, who was a Tyrian architect, and the first grandmaster from the city of Tyre.  According to legend, he was the only one on Earth who knew, the secrets of a master mason, who were the people whose work is building with stone or brick. He was supposed to have also known the most important secret of all, the grand masonic word, which was the name of God, the actual ineffable (not to be explained in words, too great to be described in words) name.  Since in the occult lore, it is believed that just knowing the name of the spirit is a key to having its power.   

	In order to preserve these secrets of masonry, Hiram started one of the main secret societies (which were invented originally by the ancient Babylonian Queen Semiramis; Nimrods mother) and appropriately named this new group the Masons. Hiram also adopted all of the occult rituals of black and white witchcraft that, were invented by Nimrod, Noahs great-grandson.  The Masons call their Messiah - Hiram. The Masons became an occult group, and the new vehicle and host (Latin-hostis - stranger, enemy; host -the larger, stronger or dominant member of a symbiotic pair - (Greek- symbioun, to live together, symbiotic- the living together of two kinds of organisms to their mutual benefit)), for humanism in order to spread Satans belief system throughout this region. 

	Many were attracted to the secrecy of this new organization, because becoming a member meant that you could learn the secrets of masonry and the secrets of all the devised rituals.  They became a secret privileged group that grew rapidly, within this region.

	Over the years they attracted many mason bricklayers who wanted to keep the techniques of their industry a secret, known only to those who were part of the society. This secret society eventually had nothing to do with stones and bricks and became an organized society of people, who were well trained in the occult and intrigue. Hiram, who was one of Satans main minions, set up the organization, which would target the Jews.


----------



## editec (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll start worrying about secret societies after we clean up the society of the known enemies of the people.

Until then there's plenty of knowable targets for my contempt and derision.

If they are members of these secret societies, what of it?

It's what they do that I can already know without question, that I find so troubling.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2008)

editec said:


> I'll start worrying about secret societies after we clean up the society of the known enemies of the people.
> 
> Until then there's plenty of knowable targets for my contempt and derision.
> 
> ...



ah----you must mean the federal reserve and the campfire girls !


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 24, 2008)

editec said:


> I'll start worrying about secret societies after we clean up the society of the known enemies of the people.
> 
> Until then there's plenty of knowable targets for my contempt and derision.
> 
> ...



Sure once you take awat the ones you know are out there others will emerge and chain of command will be revealled as you dig deeper. Just know that there is more behind them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually, there is alot of Truth in the OP's post


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Dang I missed the meeting where we planned all that. haha People are rediculous.



Pay better attention to the memos. World domination isn't for slackers.


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> What about the Grand ol' Opry?  Hee Haw?  Andy Griffith Show?  As you can tell I am from North Carolina haha but these are American classics...please don't ruin those for me too.  If Minnie Pearl was part of a grander scheme I'm gonna be very disappointed.



Jr. Samples was the leader of the Illuminati.


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 23, 2008)

The most annoying thing about secret conspiracies is how out in the open they seem to be.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm out for the weekend, but I'll be back Sunday night.

Uknow_me72, I promise I'll get back to you.  I have a lot to do this weekend.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 23, 2008)

I had some free time.



Uknow_me72 said:


> What does the 'G' on some insignia's stand for?


It has a few meanings, but it's not Gnostic I'll tell you that.  It's actually very obvious what it means.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Satan helped Loyola (one of Satans minions) set up the Illuminati which would become the Vaticans CIA (Central Intelligence Agency). Satan helped enlighten Loyola, who on his own never could have created such an effective group.


I never read this in the Bible?  Where would you find this information?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Satan is also referred to by the name Lucifer which means light bearer in Latin.


Like I said earlier, Lucifer and Satan may not be the same being; scholars still debate it since it's only mentioned once in the old Testament.  

Plus Jesus says in Revelations that he is the "bright".  Morning star (VENUS) was called Lucifer in Roman astronomy.

*"I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star."* - _Revelations 22:16_



Uknow_me72 said:


> After Martin Luther founded the Protestant movement in 1530, it spread rapidly throughout Europe.  The Vatican was not happy about the religious rebellion, which was bent (strongly determined) on usurping the power of Rome. In response to this serious situation, Pope Paul III ordered Ignatius de Loyola to establish another organization.  In the meantime, Loyola put the Illuminati under the umbrella of the Vatican, so he could get this new organization going.


So the Catholic Church works with demons and Satan?

Are you a religious, Uknow_me72?



Uknow_me72 said:


> They were trained in practices of witchcraft, hypnosis and speaking in tongues (in the Bible - one common language that all nationalities can understand, practiced by some Christian sects).


So you believe that magic really exists?



Uknow_me72 said:


> After Loyola set up the Jesuit Order, the Pope wanted to put them to work on destroying the Protestants in France and then in England, where they unsuccessfully tried to encourage King James to use the Vulgate (including the Apocrypha and is based on the Gnostic Alexandrian version) as the book to use to create the English version.


If I remember right, King James was a Freemason.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Humanism was spread throughout France and an intellectual base of people would be established in the 1700's that created a movement called the Enlightenment, which would influence the thinking of all of the founding Fathers of the United States.


Was this enlightenment a bad thing.  We are one of the most free countries in the world.  People all over the world, while not always liking the citizens, want to move to America to live their dreams.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The Jesuits would later in the 1970's play a secret role in the mass genocide of black and white Bible believing Christians, through various social engineering programs carried out in the United States, through abortion and the aftermath of hurricane Katrina, *where the National Guard prevented poor black Bible believing Protestants, with high powered guns,  from leaving the city.*


Yeah, right.  It was chaos and the National Guard established order.  Now the local police have done some f***ed up things.

Were you a follower of Manson?  Helter Skelter?



Uknow_me72 said:


> The Vatican placed the Illuminati under the umbrella of the Jesuits and under the full control of the general.





Uknow_me72 said:


> Many secret societies and cults were subsequently created by the Jesuits.  The Freemasons,  Mormons and Christian Science groups to name a few, in order to help the Vatican achieve a one-world government under a one-world religion - the Roman Catholic Church.


You said the Illuminati were a branch of the Freemasons?
Are you a Scientologist?


Uknow_me72 said:


> The Roman Catholic Church had a problem with the original secret society called the Masons, which was founded around 950 B.C.  It was an organization that practiced magic and other secret rituals and the Vatican decided it couldnt have a rogue group interfering with their plan to take over the world.  They also wanted to control all of the occult groups on the planet. The plan was laid to eliminate and or take over the original Masons and this group would be called the Freemasons or the Catholic Church version of the Masons, with the same purpose of world domination.


I just have one question.  Where are you getting all this information?  To your account, the Freemasons were created before the Knights Templar?  To every other account, even within the Craft, the Freemasons didn't start until the 1700s.



Uknow_me72 said:


> 900 B.C. - King Solomon becomes the king of Israel in 970 B.C. and he was the son of King David (who became king of Israel in 1010 B.C. and the one who fought Goliath the giant).  Solomon was known for his wisdom and for the great temple which he had built in Jerusalem which was completed in 959 B.C.


Your timeline is thousands of years off, even for Moses.



Uknow_me72 said:


> During the time that Solomon built his temple, Hiram Abiff was the chief architect of the Temple.  He was the son of a widow, who was a Tyrian architect, and the first grandmaster from the city of Tyre.  According to legend, he was the only one on Earth who knew, the secrets of a master mason, who were the people whose work is building with stone or brick. He was supposed to have also known the most important secret of all, the grand masonic word, which was the name of God, the actual ineffable (not to be explained in words, too great to be described in words) name.  Since in the occult lore, it is believed that just knowing the name of the spirit is a key to having its power.


This is some well researched points, but they are wrong.



Uknow_me72 said:


> In order to preserve these secrets of masonry, Hiram started one of the main secret societies (which were invented originally by the ancient Babylonian Queen Semiramis; Nimrods mother) and appropriately named this new group the Masons. Hiram also adopted all of the occult rituals of black and white witchcraft that, were invented by Nimrod, Noahs great-grandson.  The Masons call their Messiah - Hiram. The Masons became an occult group, and the new vehicle and host (Latin-hostis - stranger, enemy; host -the larger, stronger or dominant member of a symbiotic pair - (Greek- symbioun, to live together, symbiotic- the living together of two kinds of organisms to their mutual benefit)), for humanism in order to spread Satans belief system throughout this region.


Ah, but now you turned down the good road crazy.

PLEASE POST YOUR SOURCES.  It doesn't have to be a hyperlink.  If you read it in books, list the books.  I am curious to know where you get this stuff.


----------



## editec (Aug 23, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ah----you must mean the federal reserve and the campfire girls !


 
Those campfire girls are a pyromaniacal paramilitary organization I have never trusted.

And don't even get me started on those shifty girlscouts selling their drug laced mint cookies.

You can't tell me they're not drug-laced confections either.

Because whenever I get a box of their mint cookies, it's just like me and cocaine...I can't stop until there's none left.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 24, 2008)

editec said:


> Those campfire girls are a pyromaniacal paramilitary organization I have never trusted.
> 
> And don't even get me started on those shifty girlscouts selling their drug laced mint cookies.
> 
> ...


I hear ya.

I did repost to you Uknow_me72.  It's post #91, but for some reason it put it prior to other posts already on the site.  Hmmmm.  Weird.  This says it's post #93, but it should be #98


----------



## editec (Aug 24, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Sure once you take awat the ones you know are out there others will emerge and chain of command will be revealled as you dig deeper. Just know that there is more behind them.


 
Oh, I do NOT doubt that there are puppet-masters behind the puppets, Uknow_me.

But there doesn't appear to be any real reason for a scholar of history to come at the problem of who actually controls America by starting down the secret society trail.

Better, I think, to start from what we can know _without doubt_ and then invesigate from that starting point.

If there are secret societies dominating our society they still have to do so though public officials one way or the other.

You see my point here?

Working with facts, rather than hypothesis, will take you to the truth no matter how well that truth is obscured by secret conspirators.

Why?

Because ultimately what secret societies do has consequences in the real world.

If it doesn't then those secret societies are irrelevant.

If it does, then those secret societies cannot remain secret for very long.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was one of you until I found out the real Truth. Then I died. Now I am back. 

No, I have someone that I have received books and information from. I can not and will not tell.

I am God's warrior. The only reason I would step out and risk my personal health is for the right reasons with guidance from God. 

*The fact that there is a society of secrets as you want to call it is enough to tell the world that something ain't right. For the people of the world that want to be nieve to fact and let others do something about it for you, then you will be doomed and will not be part of the Heavenly Kingdom. The responsibilitiy is ours/yours and that is the only way it is, so ask God why he let's starving people in Africa be infested with desease, he will tell you. why do you let them starve and be desease infested?*

My point in all this is to bring the responisbility to the people of this world and give them there authority back. The people of this world are babies, cry over spilt milk and do not clean up their own mess or take care of their own people. We allow others to make decisions for us and allow them to continue with their propaganda and try to fit in their rules so we do not get noticed and disaplined. Enough is enough, how many times are you going to let them walk all over you and have it be fine? Is it going to take them rolling down your streets with tanks and guns rounding you up and putting you in concentration camps? It has happen before on this planet and they want to do it again, this time there will be no way out and you can not possible think about fighting them then, you have to do it now. You let them come and round up you and your family, try and stop them and you will be beaten and probably killed then.

Did anyone see the increase in gun advertisement in the past 8 months? 

You think they are encouraging more guns on the street for the chance that when they are ready to round us up a few people will fight back with the guns and they will then say it was necessity to take out the vigilante's? 

Is crazy that everyone against them are criminals and that you think so also? It is because you watch their news and you learn their education and you pay them to do it with your tax dollars, It is so one sided that their side seems like it is the right side, after all you were born into it an had no choice. Neither did your parents. They have war's and promote pride to make you stand behind them and since you help them pay for the victory you are one of them so you should be proud that we took over another country and made our establishments their. 

Who is making the one-world order, what country do you see actively seeking out other wars and placing a democracy in other countries that have materials it needs?

It is the one that you live in, it is the real Axis of Evil and it's plan that you see is to make it's people suffer by not having enough money so they can begin new projects and make new rules so the people will agree to something better and understand that they are doing it for only them, I mean you. 

________________________

Do I believe in God, yes and their is no way in the universe that someone should not. If you open your eyes and go wait a f'n minute how the f is a universe here and how do I exist. Why do I have all this food to eat? Why do things work the way they do....etc.

You want the real answers from science, not the ones that they give you, it is the NWO's propaganda to make you believe them and give them credibility because they can explain how somethings work. They are your God and you worship authority. Your religion is science and government. You give yourself to them because you do not know, but it sounds right because they have degrees and honor's that make them better then you and smarter, so you should just listen and go with the flow.

Sheep? Sounds about right? I only insult you because I love you and want you to wake up. You have been put in to a daze and brain washed by TV that gives you a skewed and false definition of life. 

God is the reason you are here, every single invention in the universe was made out of the materials that God made. God has all the science and when you leave out his influence in the way things work you are not getting the entire science you are really only getting the outline.

People are facinated with the idea of becomeing some kind of cyberhuman that is super strong and partly metal with some wierd processing chip that makes us know everything.... I have a news flash for you, YOU ARE ALREADY THAT!!!!! You are the ultimate machine, one that can produce life and have free thoughts. 

If God has already figured out how to make a universe with beings in it that can do all sorts of things, why are we not looking to him to help us with out understandings when we are trying to do the same thing?

Because they leave God out of the equation on purpose, the have made almost everyone Agnostics and Satanist over a thousand years. It comes all the way back to the Game of Satan and God, it goes back to Satan wants to be God. You have a manual from thousands of years ago that tells this to you. Right now you are a pawn. Once you get out of the matrix that Satan has created for you, you become a player in the game. 

As for the Jesuits, that created the RCC they have made many additions to the Bible to help them with there propaganda. It has been changed with additions and subtractions several times. Most masons are proud to know this and proud to be part of the peoples that will survive the next holocost, they think that they are controlling the flow of society so that they may sit on the top of the world with many slaves and servants. The fact is they do not even know who their leader is.

______________

Ksig - 
I am not religous, I believe in God. God is not a religion.
I know magic is real and I know how it is used. I am not talking like anything that you think.
I am not a scientologist but I know about it.
I am well aware of metaphysic's and there is an exact technology that can be used to manipulate things. It is easy. Just not taught mainsteam, if it was then the government couldn't lie anymore.
There are other forms of life on the way to this planet, one bad, one good. 
Many know of the bad, but not of the good. Time on this planet and propaganda on this planet has sped up.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I was one of you until I found out the real Truth. Then I died. Now I am back.


So you were a Freemason?



Uknow_me72 said:


> No, I have someone that I have received books and information from. I can not and will not tell.


So then I cannot and will not believe any statement you have said.  You can't even tell us the name of the books.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am God's warrior. The only reason I would step out and risk my personal health is for the right reasons with guidance from God.





Uknow_me72 said:


> then you will be doomed and will not be part of the Heavenly Kingdom.


That is between me, Jesus Christ, and our everliving God.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The responsibilitiy is ours/yours and that is the only way it is, so ask God why he let's starving people in Africa be infested with desease, he will tell you. why do you let them starve and be desease infested?


And the Freemasons along with it's concordant body are one of the most charitable organizations the world has ever seen.



Uknow_me72 said:


> My point in all this is to bring the responisbility to the people of this world and give them there authority back.


And yet the Freemasons have taken nothing, but contributed much to the world.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Enough is enough, how many times are you going to let them walk all over you and have it be fine? Is it going to take them rolling down your streets with tanks and guns rounding you up and putting you in concentration camps? It has happen before on this planet and they want to do it again, this time there will be no way out and you can not possible think about fighting them then, you have to do it now. You let them come and round up you and your family, try and stop them and you will be beaten and probably killed then.


And yet the Freemasons have never been a part of those fascists events.  In fact, where Freemasons roam, freedom resides.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Did anyone see the increase in gun advertisement in the past 8 months?
> 
> You think they are encouraging more guns on the street for the chance that when they are ready to round us up a few people will fight back with the guns and they will then say it was necessity to take out the vigilante's?


Yeah, this has nothing to do with an anti-gun democrat running for President. [rolls eyes]



Uknow_me72 said:


> You want the real answers from science, not the ones that they give you, it is the NWO's propaganda to make you believe them and give them credibility because they can explain how somethings work. They are your God and you worship authority.


Speaking in regards to Freemasonry (still), this statement shows you know nothing of the Craft.



Uknow_me72 said:


> God is the reason you are here, every single invention in the universe was made out of the materials that God made. God has all the science and when you leave out his influence in the way things work you are not getting the entire science you are really only getting the outline.


I'll give you that.

Freemasons do not leave God out of the equation.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 25, 2008)

> Plus Jesus says in Revelations that he is the "bright". Morning star (VENUS) was called Lucifer in Roman astronomy.
> 
> "I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star." - Revelations 22:16



Yes this will be considered the UFO's that you see observing this planet in the skies, like the one that scientist say we confuse venus as a ufo. 







UFO or Venus? Lucifer is the morning star. . . Venus is the morning star? Scientist tell us this is Venus. . . .


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes this will be considered the UFO's that you see observing this planet in the skies, like the one that scientist say we confuse venus as a ufo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except you can observe Venus right before the Sun comes up.  I used to be a big astrology dork.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ever wonder why you look to the sky?
I am sure everyone can see that big bright "star" that has been hanging around in the southern skies. It is much closer to us then the moon.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Ever wonder why you look to the sky?
> I am sure everyone can see that big bright "star" that has been hanging around in the southern skies. It is much closer to us then the moon.


And what star is that?


----------



## Abelian Sea (Aug 25, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I am sure everyone can see that big bright "star" that has been hanging around in the southern skies. It is much closer to us then the moon.



That's no moon...


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 26, 2008)

Abelian Sea said:


> That's no moon...


LMAO!!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, i think someone reads a lot of Chick Publications material

Chick Publications


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> ...King David (who became king of Israel in 1010 B.C. and the one who fought Goliath the giant).



New evidence suggests that David was not the lone slinger. That, in fact, there was a second slinger throwing from the grassy knoll.


----------



## editec (Aug 26, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> New evidence suggests that David was not the lone slinger. That, in fact, there was a second slinger throwing from the grassy knoll.


 
I never believed the magic rock explanation.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 26, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> New evidence suggests that David was not the lone slinger. That, in fact, there was a second slinger throwing from the grassy knoll.


It was really the Freemasons.  We just framed David.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 26, 2008)

ksigmason said:


> it Was Really The Freemasons.  We Just Framed David.


Lolololololol


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 26, 2008)

Goliath was just a big persian. Not really a giant. 

But funny jokes.

KSig - 
Is it pretty much a standard that 1/5 Police Officers are in the Brotherhood in every city or just the large ones?


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 26, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> KSig -
> Is it pretty much a standard that 1/5 Police Officers are in the Brotherhood in every city or just the large ones?


Well, that's not the case in Idaho.  I know that for sure.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 26, 2008)

Really? Higher then 20%? You can give me an idea...


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 27, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Really? Higher then 20%? You can give me an idea...


I can tell you that most of the Masons in Idaho are not cops, it's less than 20% I would guess.  I know some are; in fact, I did their ceremonies.  Of the ones I do know of, I can only say that a couple are actual Master Masons, the rest are still either Fellow Crafts or Entered Apprentices.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 27, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I was one of you until I found out the real Truth. Then I died. Now I am back.


You were one of us?  A Freemason?  Human?

What was that real "Truth"?

So you were resurrected?  What are you claims to this?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I was not a mason this life. I did help expand to the western horizions of the US at onetime. 

I have never been resurrected, but I have been reborn. 

I have been in the military but not this life,

The reason I am here is because the beings that control this world trapped me here.

I have more then one reason to be here and to blow the cover of the societies with secrets. 

It has to be done.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 27, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Ok, I was not a mason this life. I did help expand to the western horizions of the US at onetime.
> 
> I have never been resurrected, but I have been reborn.
> 
> ...


Ah, the whole hate for psychiatrists/psychologists makes sense.  I am guessing you hear voices and that someone (parents or government) tried to put you on meds.  Your ramblings make sense too.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 28, 2008)

No it has never happened,
But you do understand that meds and psychiatrist/etc are only a tool to keep people in the box that your organization created and "blanket's with freedom". 

The world will be a lot different right now if that box was never created. 

All the problems in this world were propaganda created by the societies with secrets to keep people distracted, with that secret societies they have directed the flow of information and keep techonology and knowledge out of mass populations hands. This is not freedom it is oppression, nothing good has ever been done by a member in those secret societies, you can try to give me any examples you want to but non of them will be valid because without the problem that those societies started their solution never would have been needed.


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hurricane Katrina was just a cover story?  Now, that's sticking to a story.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 28, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Hurricane Katrina was just a cover story?  Now, that's sticking to a story.



Correct--Katrina was created so all the media's attention was in New Orleans while the black helicopters flew in from Canada loaded with "stuff", very secret stuff !


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, you 2 are funny... 

Think of more things along the lines as War, Terrorism, Drugs, Cancer and Desease, Government Corruption, you know things that are man made.


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 28, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Correct--Katrina was created so all the media's attention was in New Orleans while the black helicopters flew in from Canada loaded with "stuff", very secret stuff !



You mean, like.................................Hockey players?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 28, 2008)

No it was blue ribbon and maple syrup


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 28, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No it has never happened,
> But you do understand that meds and psychiatrist/etc are only a tool to keep people in the box that your organization created and "blanket's with freedom".


What box?  You have posted all sorts of stuff stating connections that I responded to time and time again.  From a real world perspective I showed you facts that contradicted your allegations (from a source you can't give us).



Uknow_me72 said:


> The world will be a lot different right now if that box was never created.


Yeah, who needs an organization who helps make men better by teaching morality, virtues, and tolerance.



Uknow_me72 said:


> All the problems in this world were propaganda created by the societies with secrets to keep people distracted


Again, no such evidence.



Uknow_me72 said:


> nothing good has ever been done by a member in those secret societies


So founding America was a bad thing?



Uknow_me72 said:


> without the problem that those societies started their solution never would have been needed.


So we should have just kept taking it in the behind from England?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Yea, you 2 are funny...
> 
> Think of more things along the lines as *War*, Terrorism, Drugs, *Cancer and Desease*, Government Corruption, you know things that are man made.


War was man-made?  I believe even animals fight.  Maybe not at the scale man does it, but violence is not just a human trait.

How were diseases man made?  Again, animals have diseases too and some of those animal bourne diseases have mutated to attack human systems.

Uknow_me72, unless you can give us the evidence source then all you say is waffle (which would go good with that maple syrup).  You've come up with some outrageous allegations, but shown no real facts to back it up.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 28, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Yea, you 2 are funny...
> 
> Think of more things along the lines as War, Terrorism, Drugs, Cancer and Desease, Government Corruption, you know things that are man made.



Unless you have any information you are worthless--get back to us when you know something. Stuff like " who did ? what ?" and stuff like that .


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 28, 2008)

Post articles that actually tie each thing together.  Just because you say the Illumaniti, the Freemasons, the Vatican, etc are connected doesn't make it so.  Especially when there is so much evidence against it.

I haven't seen this much dancing around the truth and denial since homosexuality allegations against Tom Cruise.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 28, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> What box?  You have posted all sorts of stuff stating connections that I responded to time and time again.  From a real world perspective I showed you facts that contradicted your allegations (from a source you can't give us).



So what's say you, you have provided me with no evidence. Open up your books and your secrets to the world. Show me something that explains why you have the secrets and why they can not be known. 

So really, you have only asked but you have never gave. Your not bold enough to do it, so when you report this back to whomever you report to tell them to get some fake books ready and a fake comming out of the closet for the release of the mason's secrets and how you actually do good in this world.

Balls in your court. 



KSigMason said:


> Yeah, who needs an organization who helps make men better by teaching morality, virtues, and tolerance.



Who needs an organization that shape's the way a person acts and makes them more controllable. Who needs an organization that puts limits on everything and you have to rise through the ranks to know the good stuff, who needs and organization that does not support free flow of information but suppress it.



KSigMason said:


> Again, no such evidence.



I will leave this with my first response, nothing from you.

For future reference, this post and all the post that I have made on this subject and everything that is out of the box, will be looked a few years from now by other people that climb out of the box and question you, the people that find the Truth because no matter how much the propaganda that is comming is held back the near future events are going to show that I speak the Truth. When that happens this is history here and you are part of it. You speaking to me and denying my claims, will soon show that the society that needs to be here the one that I am taking part in, a real free society called Tech U was the one to step out and challange and take the lid off the box to a whole world of lies and deceit. 




KSigMason said:


> So founding America was a bad thing?


Yes because of the people behind it, This is the United States of Sheep/Satan as I like to call it. It was suppost to stand for freedom, but once you look at the constitution, which is a joke.... Freedom of speech?? Makes me laugh, I can say what ever I want when I want, why do I need that in writting to believe it. So it is not what it seems to be and the illusion of free is no longer there, your people better get a grasp on it because once that illusion breaks, it is over. The comming presidency, the taxes, the rules and regulations that tell you what you can and can not do is not freedom. 

This is USA's definition of freedom: You are free to do what you want as long as you pay us money and follows these 451,522,456 rules. If you don't will take the money from you, put you in jail or a mysterious car accident or suicide will take place. 

Nice Joke.



KSigMason said:


> So we should have just kept taking it in the behind from England?



That's not really how the story went, but it is how the history books published by the governments say it do.... see how easy it is to skew the past to shape the thought process. It keeps everyone on the same page knowing the same thing, so in essence the government knows what a majority of the poeple know because they trained them way, so they are not dangerous to their propaganda or have the real information.



KSigMason said:


> War was man-made?  I believe even animals fight.  Maybe not at the scale man does it, but violence is not just a human trait.



Yes War is man made, I did leave out it is also influenced by evil, but the evil can not kill man when another man does it. So how does it not make it man made, it is not a trait of human, it is a trait of evil and that evil, the same secret societies that I have spoke about that I have said several times that control the world but are being lead by another source, the original source of evil the same societies that teach people the false truth and make false Wars, the ones that release weapon technology, the ones that rewritten the Bible all have caused these wars to take over the world. 

The same crap is happening today. You think it is natural to war all the time, but if you take into consideration the evil force's that propelled them into battle that have been here for thousands of years and been working on making a slave state and world domination.

Why are there secrets, because if everyone know the real agenda then it wouldn't fly. If everyone knew that an Alien race was really controlling the secret societies and the world leaders and they have been here for thousands of years and they want to kill 85% percent of the poeple and create there own team of humans that work for them and do as they say, so they can move on to the next planet they find life on and destroy them also.

So I did say that Lucifer was an Alien right? He wants us to be his personal slave's so he has to mold us into mindless people and worker bees for this to work. So he has been at it for the longest time. 

This is why God stepped in with Jesus, because they know what is going on and what he is trying to do because he did it other places. Yeshua is to come back, Lucifer wants warriors for his side. Your choice, live with God or not. 

We wouldn't be doing the soldier boy and trying to be an American Idol. So the quiter the secret is kept the easier for all the fake crap like wars, desease, terrorism, energy crisis, global warming take affect on the people because they are in the mainstream of information put out and just in the flow and once you cause them a little stress with the above mentioned catagories they will be willing to give away more and more freedom just to be safe and under your "blanket of freedom" as you say.

Think about it.



KSigMason said:


> How were diseases man made?  Again, animals have diseases too and some of those animal bourne diseases have mutated to attack human systems.



Again all lies, genetically altering food and minipulating DNA causes Cancer and Disease. Look at it from my perspective from above. 

Change the DNA of food, your body eat's it. Your body breaks it down. It reads the DNA for example like BCAABCAABCAA and it goes apple, but when you have that Apple that has been grown with steriods and engineered fertilizer it reads BCCAAABBCBAAA and you body doesn't know what to do with it. Just like your computer would say invalid code, your body does the same and doesn't know what to do with the DNA and so it keeps it, that is cancer.

Disease were engineered to make the population smaller and easier to control. You have to look at it outside the box. If I am telling you that all this is fake and you are trying to rationalize with the fake knowledge that they have given you, you will never figure it out.



KSigMason said:


> Uknow_me72, unless you can give us the evidence source then all you say is waffle (which would go good with that maple syrup).  You've come up with some outrageous allegations, but shown no real facts to back it up.



So again Master Mason KS, do you really know that you are keeping secrets so that other humans can die and for the future to be slave's by aliens? If you did would you still be doing it? Did you know that most of the highest up elitist do know forms of magic and they use them for many different agenda's? 

Why sign the future away of your kind. This is not love or compassion. It is evil and destruction. The Truth doesn't need secrets.

------

I am God's Warrior I am a Commander of Gideons Army, Yeshua spoke of a Kingdom on Earth I am a founder and member of that kingdom. This Kingdom stands against the evil so that we may be free.

------

I don't know about any body else, I'd rather not be a slave to society anymore. 

Call the gaurds some sheep has left the flock and starting their own flock that does what they want.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 28, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> So what's say you, you have provided me with no evidence. Open up your books and your secrets to the world. Show me something that explains why you have the secrets and why they can not be known.
> 
> So really, you have only asked but you have never gave. Your not bold enough to do it, so when you report this back to whomever you report to tell them to get some fake books ready and a fake comming out of the closet for the release of the mason's secrets and how you actually do good in this world.
> 
> ...



Can we just call you General Gideon or even just GG ? Do you draft people or is it an all volunteer thing?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 28, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Can we just call you General Gideon or even just GG ? Do you draft people or is it an all volunteer thing?



Oh man, youtube has a bunch of vids on this stuff. Here's one:




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG8nH3HlAw8]YouTube - The Illuminati II - Secret societies[/ame]


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 28, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Show me something that explains why you have the secrets and why they can not be known.


Then they wouldn't be secrets would they?



Uknow_me72 said:


> tell them to get some fake books ready and a fake comming out of the closet for the release of the mason's secrets and how you actually do good in this world.


And thus the reason you and your kind will never be satisfied.  Your not wanting to believe will always keep your eyes closed to reason and truth.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Who needs an organization that shape's the way a person acts and makes them more controllable


It makes them leaders; great men, not sheep.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Who needs an organization that puts limits on everything and you have to rise through the ranks to know the good stuff


Without hard work, how will you gain anything...how will you have earned it.  Life shouldn't be given to someone on a silver plate.  It so much mor satisfactory to know you earned it, really earned it, rather than just given to you.  You'll prize it more.



Uknow_me72 said:


> who needs and organization that does not support free flow of information but suppress it.


Among Brothers there is a free flow of information.



Uknow_me72 said:


> For future reference, this post and all the post that I have made on this subject and everything that is out of the box, will be looked a few years from now by other people that climb out of the box and question you


Or studied as some sort of disease.



Uknow_me72 said:


> When that happens this is history here and you are part of it.


HOORAY! People are paying attention to me! -Dr Zoidber (Futurama)



Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes because of the people behind it, This is the United States of Sheep/Satan as I like to call it. It was suppost to stand for freedom, but once you look at the constitution, which is a joke


Compared to the rest of the world we are the most free nation.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Freedom of speech?? Makes me laugh, I can say what ever I want when I want, why do I need that in writting to believe it.


Well, go to a country like Nazi Germany, Iran, China, North Korea, or Venezuela and try and speak against the government.  Freedom of speech is fairly dangerous concept to oppressive bodies.



Uknow_me72 said:


> This is USA's definition of freedom: You are free to do what you want as long as you pay us money


Man first banded together for protection and common services.  It eventually evolved into government.  For that government to protect it's people from harm (man or natural) it needs money to support it.  Thus the most basic concept of taxes.  



Uknow_me72 said:


> That's not really how the story went, but it is how the history books published by the governments say it do


Yeah, and the South won the Civil War.  Please explain to us then what happened in the Revolutionary era, I mean, from your first hand experience and all.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes War is man made, I did leave out it is also influenced by evil, but the evil can not kill man when another man does it.


Doesn't make sense.  Animals fight (war) with each other constantly over terroritory/property.  Watch Animal Planet once in a while.  Violence is not inherent to just man.  

There is no proof that one organization controls all incidents.  It's historically inaccurate.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Why are there secrets, because if everyone know the real agenda then it wouldn't fly. If everyone knew that an Alien race was really controlling the secret societies and the world leaders and they have been here for thousands of years and they want to kill 85% percent of the poeple and create there own team of humans that work for them and do as they say, so they can move on to the next planet they find life on and destroy them also.


You are either truly insane or just really bored.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So I did say that Lucifer was an Alien right? This is why God stepped in with Jesus, because they know what is going on and what he is trying to do because he did it other places. Yeshua is to come back, Lucifer wants warriors for his side. Your choice, live with God or not.


Wait, I thought he was a demon?  Get your stories straight.  You've mixed up a few of your stories.  Aliens vs Jesus?  Doesn't have the same appeal as Alien vs Predator.



Uknow_me72 said:


> once you cause them a little stress with the above mentioned catagories they will be willing to give away more and more freedom just to be safe and under your "blanket of freedom" as you say.


They that can give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety.
 -- Ben Franklin, Freemason



Uknow_me72 said:


> Again all lies, genetically altering food and minipulating DNA causes Cancer and Disease. Look at it from my perspective from above.


But they have existed for thousands of years.  Explain that.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Disease were engineered to make the population smaller and easier to control.


Again, explain how it existed before.  Man has only in recent years been able to engineer that kind of science.



Uknow_me72 said:


> You have to look at it outside the box. If I am telling you that all this is fake and you are trying to rationalize with the fake knowledge that they have given you, you will never figure it out.


So where am I too find all this.  You will not give us your source.  I will not believe something you are saying just on your word, especially without a rational explanation.  That is illogical.




Uknow_me72 said:


> So again Master Mason KS, do you really know that you are keeping secrets so that other humans can die and for the future to be slave's by aliens?


But the secret is not causing all this nor will it cause anything you have posted.  Since you do not know the secret then you cannot definitively know anything nor can you back up any claim.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am God's Warrior I am a Commander of Gideons Army, Yeshua spoke of a Kingdom on Earth I am a founder and member of that kingdom.


Only God and Jesus will rule the Kingdoms.  You are neither.



Echo Zulu said:


> Oh man, youtube has a bunch of vids on this stuff. Here's one:
> 
> YouTube - The Illuminati II - Secret societies


I leave crap with more personality in the toilet.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 28, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Uknow_me72
> Why are there secrets, because if everyone know the real agenda then it wouldn't fly. If everyone knew that an Alien race was really controlling the secret societies and the world leaders and they have been here for thousands of years and they want to kill 85% percent of the poeple and create there own team of humans that work for them and do as they say, so they can move on to the next planet they find life on and destroy them also.





You had me at aliens...........................


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, or forgot, if it's been asked before but, if all this is such a closely guarded secret, how is it they allow you to spout it to the world online?


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 28, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Maybe I missed it, or forgot, if it's been asked before but, if all this is such a closely guarded secret, how is it they allow you to spout it to the world online?


He'll come up with some explanation how we allow it to happen to keep the sheeple happy.  Reason doesn't seem to influence his posts.  Usually if a body is oppressive it doesn't like boat rockers.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 28, 2008)

Gunny said:


> What I'd like to know is the part from the thread title ... how to get you banned?  You don't get banned from here solely for being a retard.



  what did retards ever do to you?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 30, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Maybe I missed it, or forgot, if it's been asked before but, if all this is such a closely guarded secret, how is it they allow you to spout it to the world online?



Because:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqSzD_eqfwk&feature=related]YouTube - pivot boy band party posse (drop the bomb)[/ame]


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 30, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> YouTube - pivot boy band party posse (drop the bomb)



YVAN EHT NIOJ


----------



## random3434 (Aug 30, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> YVAN EHT NIOJ




Another one for the conspiracy files!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

So Uknow_me72, are you done?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> So Uknow_me72, are you done?


i hope not

this has been a riot


----------



## random3434 (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i hope not
> 
> this has been a riot





Maybe there was a "Secret Society" parade yesterday, it being a holiday and all....


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Maybe there was a "Secret Society" parade yesterday, it being a holiday and all....


Maybe the Order finally got him [x-files music plays]


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nah, Sorry I am not done I just had somethings to take care of over the last few days.

So at the same time, I am the only one that needs to show some type of proof that what I am say is correct, but someone that is open about being in some sort of society with secrets doesn't need any...

I do not know how that makes sense at all, I guess the only thing to do is to copy all my journal's and books and post them online so everyone can read them? Then I am going have to give you all the names of people I have had contact with to back up where I got those books and some information that I have written out in my journals.

Not likely going to happen, why would I show my rabbit hole and risk all the people involved? I am working with a team and we are getting things done, giving up our sources to early will not benefit the world for freedom.

------

I am going direct this statement at everyone that is content with the freedom we have now....

Your defenition of freedom is poor, you are a slave that is tracked from the day you are born. You are not ment to be free and you are not ment to question authority, you are only suppost to do as told, then die. Your social security number is your first mark and the most essential for you to be tracked. They want to track you so they can find you at any given moment and know exactly what you are doing and have the records of what you have been doing.

Things that you register with your SSN:
Home
ID / Driver's License / Passport
Kids
Marrage Certificate
Bank Account / Credit Cards
Tax ID
Phone
Business / Work
Car

There are a ton of other things, but these are the most important pieces for them to track you with. Once they have you registered all these items to the number you are given at birth you have given them a complete list of everything you own and do. If they have something in question and need to find you, they have a whole data base of information to find you with. You can not hide.

So ask yourself, if you are free why did they give you a tag and make you register everything that you own, where you live, and what you do to them? They are truely afraid and want to be able to find someone at the click of a button.

Slave to society, that is you. I do not care if you have your feelings hurt about it.

The good news if you never get free this life time, if you are lucky enough to come back next life time you will see real freedom. 

_________

I have too much information and I feel bad for the people that are afraid to look at the big picture of what I am giving you. The same thing happens over and over of me being ridiculed and is only because of fear and what you have been programmed to do. You are programmed to stay in your bucket.

I did say programmed right? 
Yes you are programmed after death...
Don't go to the light...
That programming puts you to sleep and allows for you to be taught and molded after you are born...

I'll leave that till someone ask about it, because if you can not see the pieces of the picture I have given you from before then you can not move on to another piece of the picture.

_______

KSIG
Why does there need to be secrets and only free flow between brothers? Why can other poeple not openly know about what you do and the information know?

So these great men you speak of, you take them from being sheeps and you turn them into shepards? To lead the sheep?

Life should be given to you on a silver platter, life should be easy and not hard. If everyone was on the same level and did not have the hardships this world gives you today then our advances will be greater and further then we are now. This planet keeps people distracted with the bare necessaties of life and makes people focus on surviving and keeping what they own. It is not designed for everyone to prosper and the one's that are in control already and a few select people that they choose. 

Comparing our freedom to other nations is not good enough, are we just to settle because I can watch TV and play some sports? Should we just settle because our minimum wage is $2 more then a gallon of gas and just say well it could be worse? I have to settle and down grade my life? F*#@ that why do I have to make myself and why does the lower and middle class have to be hit the hardest in these times? This is not fair and this is why I am here, I am here from God for the people. 

---

Can Lucifer be a Demon and an Alien at the same time? lets look at definitions...
Demon - an evil supernatural being
Alien - extraterrestrial being: a form of life assumed to exist outside the Earth or its atmosphere

I am a spiritual being, I have super natural powers I am in a human body... Do you think that one of God greatest Angels would be any less or have no power? When cast out of heaven do you think that as a spirit you just float around in nothing or do you become life, something physical?

So my story is straight, you are just caught in your box that you have been programmed into and you are only thinking what they have taught you.

In order for you to wake up, you must know who you are. Until you know who you are, you will never be free. You are asleep and trainable. I have been given the wake up call, and I am waking you up with making you think outside the box. The more information that you get from me the more you become aware.

I can not help you with your walk you must take to find who you are all I can do is give you the wake up call.

---

The technology of curing disease is only a front to make it look like new discoveries are being made. Yes, they have been around for thousands of years and they were designed. 

Look at the picture again, an alien life form is here and it is controlling the planet. Who much clearer do I need to make that picture. All the things that you see wrong is because of them. They have agents that were born in human bodies that are the highest ranking in the secret societies and they are the ones puttting the propaganda to work and making the agenda's. They are recruiting humans that do not know better to do their dirty work and they do it because they feel powerful. KSIG is that you? You really do not know what goes on? Or you do, you just want to know what I know.

The wake up call is for everyone to get out of the box that they have put you in. They have closed your mind. They have trained you to think one way, isn't a little embarrasing at all? I know it is but you got to pick up your gear and do something about it.

So KSIG what is the secret, maybe you are not the one to know it? I do know it. I have just told everyone what the real secret is, maybe you should tell yours so we can decide what is the Truth.

KSIG - is your job to keep me distracted and to get more information from me?


----------



## random3434 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Unknown-I have a few questions for you:


A)So are you saying you DON'T have a SS#-because if you do then you are being tracked, just like us.

B) What is your obsession with the Mansons? Why should KSig or anyone that is a Mason tell you their secrets? Do you think they hold the mystery to life? 

C) Is Aurora your "leader?"  (the Earthquake girl, remember her? It never happened, did it? )


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Uknowme. 

He's like me, if I were paranoid schizo. And I mean that in a nice way.

And who knows how much of what he comes up with is true? There's so much we really just aren't aware of in our little worlds.

I know I hate having a landline phone and prefer to live as far off the radar as I possibly can. Obviously, that isn't very far these days. So I sympathize with the little nut...


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

A. I have a SSN for now, it is the only way to operate. 

B. I have no obsession with Mason's, Just one stepped out to play tennis with me. Why should we not know the secrets? We can everyone not be in the "in". Why do we have to be on the outside? Why do we let others make choices and decide the direction for us.

C. I do know Aurora, we are working togother. I do know that the earthquake didn't happen but that does not mean it won't.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 2, 2008)

HOORAY, you're back!!!!!!!!!!  Now, answer my question.



jla1178 said:


> Maybe I missed it, or forgot, if it's been asked before but, if all this is such a closely guarded secret, how is it they allow you to spout it to the world online?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

Parnoid and schizo are not even close. 

I call it awake and aware.

Others are asleep and confused.

Allie I know you do mean good and you always have good comments and arguements. I am taking it the next step and really putting it out there. I have to tell what I know. It is my duty to the people on this planet.

I can not feel bad, I can not feel wrong, I can not hold punches, I am not able to keep the secret, I am only able to tell the Truth. I will not stop because others opinions about me are low and hateful, once I am afraid of not being accepted I have given up I am no longer working for YHWH. I have given myself to man. 

Jesus did not care what people said about him, he forgave till his death, he stood up against the empire for the good of mankind, he saved you all I can do is lead by example and follow his footsteps to freedom. 

I am not comparing myself Yeshua or YHWH.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

jla - 

Maybe they are not looking, or enough people are denying it and considering it not true that they do not need to stop me from saying it? 

Maybe they have put someone on the case KSig? Is he assigned to be here and counter my efforts?

Only time will tell...


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> So at the same time, I am the only one that needs to show some type of proof that what I am say is correct, but someone that is open about being in some sort of society with secrets doesn't need any...


I can only give you my first hand experience coupled with history.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I do not know how that makes sense at all, I guess the only thing to do is to copy all my journal's and books and post them online so everyone can read them? Then I am going have to give you all the names of people I have had contact with to back up where I got those books and some information that I have written out in my journals.
> 
> Not likely going to happen, why would I show my rabbit hole and risk all the people involved? I am working with a team and we are getting things done, giving up our sources to early will not benefit the world for freedom.


Then nothing you say can be taken seriously.  You're trying to give us this waffle and expect us to swallow it without hesitation.  Not likely.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Slave to society, that is you. I do not care if you have your feelings hurt about it.


I've never been a slave to anything.  You sound like an anarchist with all this anti-government rhetoric.





Uknow_me72 said:


> I did say programmed right?
> Yes you are programmed after death...
> Don't go to the light...
> That programming puts you to sleep and allows for you to be taught and molded after you are born...


So now we're talking about the Matrix here?



Uknow_me72 said:


> KSIG
> Why does there need to be secrets and only free flow between brothers? Why can other poeple not openly know about what you do and the information know?


Why can't you tell me your sources?

The secrets of this earth are not for all men to see, but only for those who will seek them...



Uknow_me72 said:


> So these great men you speak of, you take them from being sheeps and you turn them into shepards? To lead the sheep?


Why do you have to degrade us?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Life should be given to you on a silver platter, life should be easy and not hard.


You sound like the spoiled rich kids I grew up with.



Uknow_me72 said:


> If everyone was on the same level and did not have the hardships this world gives you today then our advances will be greater and further then we are now.


Man can only learn from his failings.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am a spiritual being, I have super natural powers I am in a human body... Do you think that one of God greatest Angels would be any less or have no power?


You are no servant of God.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Yes, they have been around for thousands of years and they were designed.


So who designed them?



Uknow_me72 said:


> So KSIG what is the secret, maybe you are not the one to know it? I do know it. I have just told everyone what the real secret is, maybe you should tell yours so we can decide what is the Truth.


I know the secret and this isn't it.  This is the ramblings of some mental state.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 2, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> So now we're talking about the Matrix here?



He likes scifi, I'll give him that. Be glad when he gets around to "Star Trek".


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Maybe the Order finally got him [x-files music plays]



not this time
he escaped again


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's ok. I am only giving out information. It is up to anyone that reads this to decide.

The programming make's you go against the truth. 

It is sort of like the matrix but not.

It is apparent that I have knowledge of things that you do not, that is why it is strange to you about what I am speaking on. It is out of the ordinary and this world that we live in now is designed for that. 

It is that box that I keep telling you that you are in. There is a great technology out there that changes the views evolution, God and who you really are. If that information is spread freely and accepted around the world we would not be in this same place we are now. This is that box, you are not supporst to know. I am telling it. You have been taught to think one way and know nothing. All you know is what someone has taught you either, school, tv or a book. 

I am working with God not as a servant but as a Son. 

I have authority over myself and know who I am.

Quick question before I go in to more...
IS ANYTHING POSSIBLE WITH GOD?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> It's ok. I am only giving out information. It is up to anyone that reads this to decide.
> 
> The programming make's you go against the truth.
> 
> ...


ah, so you took the red pill


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> IS ANYTHING POSSIBLE WITH GOD?


Well, duh.

*Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.*
- Matthew 7:15

You'll give your words, I'll give mine, and let the people decide.  Is that okay with you, Skoll...I mean Uknow_me72?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

You have commited then that anything is possible with God. So why is it not possible that I am here telling what he has said? He has lead us from Pharoh and slavery. He is going to do it again.

I am not a prophet I am a child of God that is awake to the light.

What if all the information that I am giving about Lucifer, about the aliens being here and controlling the planet. The designed desease, the demons in human form who are the elite controlling the planet. 

Is it possible that it is true and that all the information that I am giving has came from him?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon -
I have taken no pill. It is not like the matrix the way your thinking.

The programming is done when you are a disembodied spirit being. Here they tell you to go to the light when you die. You do not want to go to that light. That light is the programming station. When you are dead, if you do not have your relationship with God you do not know what to do. So here they tell you to go to the light and you think that is the right thing to do. There they put you asleep(not literally sleeping) but minimize your energy by torcher tactics. When it is your turn to be reborn you have all of that horror that they have done to you in your memory and basically blank out the past because of the trama. Then you are a baby with someone that cares for you and giving you attention which, you are happy to nuture that idea because of all the horrendous things that just happened to you at the processing station and just want to leave that behind. 

So now you are a blank pallet with a past that you forced yourself not to remember.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> DiveCon -
> I have taken no pill. It is not like the matrix the way your thinking.
> 
> The programming is done when you are a disembodied spirit being. Here they tell you to go to the light when you die. You do not want to go to that light. That light is the programming station. When you are dead, if you do not have your relationship with God you do not know what to do. So here they tell you to go to the light and you think that is the right thing to do. There they put you asleep(not literally sleeping) but minimize your energy by torcher tactics. When it is your turn to be reborn you have all of that horror that they have done to you in your memory and basically blank out the past because of the trama. Then you are a baby with someone that cares for you and giving you attention which, you are happy to nuture that idea because of all the horrendous things that just happened to you at the processing station and just want to leave that behind.
> ...


dude, it was a JOKE


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Is it possible that it is true and that all the information that I am giving has came from him?


Cause my heart led by the true God has told me otherwise.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Cause my heart led by the true God has told me otherwise.


"my people perish for a lack of knolledge"


that seems to fit here


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 2, 2008)

Of course there are conspiracies! There are six billion people on this planet. 

Everytime two or more people make a plan that somebody somewhere doesn't like - it's a conspiracy! You fools!

Right now, at this very moment, I estimate there are at least six billion conspiracies taking place.

Catholic conspiring with Jews to go to the beach when their wife would rather stay at home and do the gardening!

Free Masons conspiring to get drunk and have a good time: without their wives approval!

Thousands of people right now are in St. Paul, Minnesota conspiring to take over the presidency of the United States!

In a fact that EVERY President of the United States was a member of EITHER the Democratic, Republican or some equally evil party! 

I know this because they planted a device in my living room that sents light rays into my eyes and makes me see their evil plot as though it were right in front of me!

THE HORROR! THE HORROR!


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 2, 2008)

Richard-H said:


> I know this because they planted a device in my living room that sents light rays into my eyes and makes me see their evil plot as though it were right in front of me!



I used to have one of those. Wouldn't you know, it broke the day after the warrenty ran out.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> "my people perish for a lack of knolledge"
> 
> 
> that seems to fit here


And yet, I am not without knowledge.

*Proverbs*

2:10 - When wisdom entereth into thine heart, and knowledge is pleasant unto thy soul;

2:11 - Discretion shall preserve thee, understanding shall keep thee:

2:12 - To deliver thee from the way of the evil man, from the man that speaketh devious things;


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wasn't joking. So let's keep it serious in here. If I am speaking on things you rather not know about then don't read them.

I am giving you another perspective. That is it. It is up to you to decide. If you are looking to debate I will give more information to answer your debate but not trying to convience you of anything. It is your choice on what to believe and up to you to make the decision. 

KSig - I doubt it did, it was you using the knowledge that you learned while being alive on this planet and used that knowledge to come up with an answer that was rational to you with what you know. Its not to late to change yourside. You are oppressiing by opressing information and not treating other as equals. This is how I know that you have no relationship with God and just said what you said.

As I did say before if you try to rationalize with the information that you have learned on this earth by schools, books and various people then you will never see where I am comming from. All those schools books and various people know what is taught on this planet and what I am speaking about is not. That is the mainstream you are learning, it is the current of information, it places you on the same page with everyone else so that they will know what everyone knows. 

As a Mason you do know that your organization does direct some flow of information and people. You know that your organization has set up free trade and various governments. You do know alot about that. This is your secret. The highest is what 
32nd degree? Which I really doubt is the highest just the supposed highest. You get a few secrets for each level you get up. This is how they keep you going. The secrets are your power and they get you in the system and keep you comming back and want to search out the secrets. It is all to keep the brotherhood going so that they have a scapegoat when the sh!t starts going bad they can throw you under the bus. 

The Gnostic Mason are Jesuits, the Free Mason's are 2nd generation and do not know what the originals know. In the late BC's are when the Gnostics were infiltrating the Jews and destroying God's people. Jesus interferred. Then they game plan had to change up. The Jesuits then created Catholics then took up and made a rewritten Christianity to keep the flow of information and control theirs. The Jesuits then created the religon of islam. 

Illuminati is the FBI of the organization that keeps corruption out and make sure that all organizations are doing what they are suppost to. 
Knights Templar - Was created to gather all the Gold in the Middle East, Africa, and Europe during the crusades. That way a money system and currency can be used as a control.
Free Mason - Was created to infitrate all the broken down and defeated territory to become the lords and kings of those lands. They were the ones that laid the veins and road work and waited instruction on which way to run the land around them. 

Under the Freemasons are other secret societies called the Order of the Quest and the Knights Templar. To become an initiate of the Illuminati, members take an oath to pledge allegiance only to the New One World Order and to negate any allegiance to any government, king or constitution.

The names of other secret societies under the Jesuits and Freemasons are the original Masons,  Russell Trust, the Rosicrucians, the Knights of Columbus, Knights of Malta, the Qabbalah, Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Bilderberg Group, the Brotherhood of the Dragon, Ancient and Mystical Order of Rosae Crucis, the Nazi Party, the Communist Party, The Group, the DeMolay Society (branch of Freemasons), Opus Dei (organization within the Roman Catholic Church located in New York City), and the Roshaniya.

All of these secret societies have secret information and practice degrees of initiation, which determine how much information each initiate is allowed to have. These organizations are really one society with one purpose. The Roman Catholic&#8217;s international banks will fund the new one-world order machine. Large global corporations will dash all competition and large conglomerate companies will be formed to squeeze out smaller companies.

	They have split up the entire Earth into 10 sectors which will be run by regional heads of the New One-World Order under the world order Council - which is under the Pope. These regional heads will direct the world government.

	All of these organizations are geared to confuse and obfuscate their true source, which is the Roman Catholic Church and the Jesuits and the Freemasons or Illuminati - which has organizations within organizations. Today the Illuminati, is a high degree of Freemasonry within the Knights Templar Order and they are a branch of the Order of the Quest. 

So after your a master mason maybe you might be able to get up to the next level. Then you will get more SECRETS!!! yes!!!


----------



## random3434 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Unknown-what do you know about Rockefeller and his part in all this?

How about the pyramid on the dollar bill?


Fluoride in our water?

Chemtrails?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hey Unknown-what do you know about Rockefeller and his part in all this?
> 
> How about the pyramid on the dollar bill?
> 
> ...


and the grassy knoll, don't leave that one out


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 2, 2008)

Flouride in the water to make people docile and to decay bones. The chemical also clouds the brain and damages it.

Chemtrails to introduce new bacteria and virus into the system. ex the common cold that wouldnt go away late last year and early this year until the trails stopped.

They also do a suitcase operation that they leave in mass transit places that leaks out a chemical, desease or bacteria.

I am not really worried about the dollar bill thing, it really does nothing important, all it does is show who made it.
The thing is, the main secret society that is exposed the most is the one to take the fall once the rabbit hole gets dug into with a tractor. They will take the fall so they can say that they have got the people responsible. Mean while the campaign for the NWO continues on. They will reveal some kind of story that shows they have caught people that have been influencing society for a long time and corrupted governments. They will blame those people and take them to jail. They will use this to allow the NWO to be a necessity and seem like a good idea now that the corruption is out of the system.

EZ watch your Pres and VP in you avatar give this speech in the future.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> This is how I know that you have no relationship with God and just said what you said.


How dare you try to presume what is in my heart or head.  Nor do you know my relationship with God.  You have no authority to say it.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The highest is what 32nd degree? Which I really doubt is the highest just the supposed highest.


And you would be wrong.  The highest is the 33rd, but that is invite only.  You can also get some honorific titles such as "Knight Commander of the Court of Honour".



Uknow_me72 said:


> The Gnostic Mason are Jesuits, the Free Mason's are 2nd generation and do not know what the originals know. In the late BC's are when the Gnostics were infiltrating the Jews and destroying God's people. Jesus interferred.


O Flawed One, you should really rethink before posting such nonsense.



Uknow_me72 said:


> *Free Mason* - Was created to infitrate all the broken down and defeated territory to become the lords and kings of those lands. They were the ones that laid the veins and road work and waited instruction on which way to run the land around them.


It's not "Free Mason" it's "Freemason".  If you are going to slander us at least have the respect to spell our name correctly.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Under the Freemasons are other secret societies called the Order of the Quest and the Knights Templar. To become an initiate of the Illuminati, members take an oath to pledge allegiance only to the New One World Order and to negate any allegiance to any government, king or constitution.


Well, I can't say for the Illuminati since it's a separate organization.  Nor is there a Order of the Quest in any accordant body of the Freemasons.  FACT.  You can look up each degree of the various branches.  I can say that the oaths of the Freemason encourage good citizenship.  Plus the oaths of the Freemasons do not interfere with any duty God, country, or family.  It's applies to only Freemasonry.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The names of other secret societies under the Jesuits and Freemasons are the original Masons,  Russell Trust, the Rosicrucians, the Knights of Columbus, Knights of Malta, the Qabbalah, Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Bilderberg Group, the Brotherhood of the Dragon, Ancient and Mystical Order of Rosae Crucis, the Nazi Party, the Communist Party, The Group, the DeMolay Society (branch of Freemasons), Opus Dei (organization within the Roman Catholic Church located in New York City), and the Roshaniya.


Completely wrong and fabricated.  Baseless lies from a madman.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Today the Illuminati, is a high degree of Freemasonry within the Knights Templar Order and they are a branch of the Order of the Quest.


The Illuminati is not in the Chivalric Order; it consists of 3-degrees: Order of the Red Cross, Order of Malta, and Knight Templar.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So after your a master mason maybe you might be able to get up to the next level. Then you will get more SECRETS!!! yes!!!


I'm already a Master Mason and I'm delving into the York Rite.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

O False Prophet, why do you make yourself out to be a follower of the Father?  You mock his image and delight in its villainy.  Crawl away fowl creature!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

K Sig, what i find so funny about all this is its the Freemasons that were the founding fathers of this country, yet they are supposed to be destroying what the founding fathers set up

thats one twisted conspiracy


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> K Sig, what i find so funny about all this is its the Freemasons that were the founding fathers of this country, yet they are supposed to be destroying what the founding fathers set up
> 
> thats one twisted conspiracy


In the false one's eyes what they did was wrong and all part of this original conspiracy that has been around for thousands of years.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> In the false one's eyes what they did was wrong and all part of this original conspiracy that has been around for thousands of years.


yesh, risk your life to set up a grand country only to spend the next several hundred years to tear it apart


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yesh, risk your life to set up a grand country only to spend the next several hundred years to tear it apart


But in his world it makes sense.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

o please...free masons.....lol....all big spooky secrets...but oddly enough there are web pages for the 32nd degree masons....i will be glad to answer any questions you have about their "secret" soc.   are you traveling east?   how old is your mother?   what the 1st, 2nd and 3 rd degrees are.....all of this is known to me...i guess the free masons will have to kill me now....o yea and i know about shiners too...the public arm of the free masons....big conspiracy there to help burned kids and all.....there are little books that are given to new masons ....do you think none of these books fall into the hands of the public?   look on ebay....secret my ass...but the winnepeg shriners were a total bunch of asses a few years ago and got tossed from the shriners ...o wait i am telling all their little secrets....oopsie....they are so dangerous.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

matter of fact look at the average of free masons....most are older men.   the masons may end up drying up due to lack of interest by younger men.  and lets not forget when a mason goes to another lodge the first thing he is ask for is...his due's card.  lol.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

average age...sorrry


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i will be glad to answer any questions you have about their "secret" soc.   are you traveling east?   how old is your mother?   what the 1st, 2nd and 3 rd degrees are.....all of this is known to me.


All is vague to you.  You really think those are the secrets?  Hahahahaha



strollingbones said:


> i guess the free masons will have to kill me now


Nah, we have bigger fish to fry. 



strollingbones said:


> big conspiracy there to help burned kids and all


Those horrible people.  How dare they help the less fortunate.



strollingbones said:


> there are little books that are given to new masons ....do you think none of these books fall into the hands of the public?


I do believe all Masonic monitors are encoded.



strollingbones said:


> matter of fact look at the average of free masons....most are older men.   the masons may end up drying up due to lack of interest by younger men.  and lets not forget when a mason goes to another lodge the first thing he is ask for is...his due's card.  lol.....


Actually Masonry is going through another boom.  It comes in waves.

Yeah, we have dues cards.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Slander: words falsely spoken that damage the reputation of another

I am not falsely speaking words, I am only teaching what I know. I can know things that you do not. That doesn't mean it is wrong, it means you do not know.

So can you tell me that you do not know, that you know only what you know, and that is all you know? The answer is yes.

Until you show me something else that aligns with your story and what you claim your organization does all the way to the top, then you will never have any place to say what I say is wrong.

What you guys are doing should be public information, you benefit noone without them knowing.

I did not judge you, I just pointed out that a person of God doesn't use humanistic idea's as Godly idea's. That just doesn't happen. 

I am no prophet, I am a teacher. Anyone that has stumbled on my post have became that much more aware of what is going on. They should read it, so when in the comming years and the propaganda starts kicking off and that death star gets closer and closer, people will have the answers.

I ask you again FM, why do you divide the people and keep secrets from them, A person of God does not do this, we need to be united to finish the evil that is here. The groups that you work with are not good and have never been. You are being lied to and we all have little time to choose or side.

*4 years. Everyone better decide by then, humanity to survive and live peaceful or population severly crippled and humanity is put into slavery.

Why is it so hard for people to get that?* This is serious business.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

ksig....deep deeep sarcasm...all the info is public to anyone willing to do the research....hiram of this and that...hardly secrets....that being my point...the little books i have seen were not coded that i know of...and i have found most of the meetings to be rather humours....the one on ocracoke island where the time had been changed years ago but not on the sign...so secret so clandestine....and of course it is vague to me..being female i  have never been to an actual meeting....

now those shriners are a wild bunch...partying with them....i will admit....doing the paper drive....i force one to cheek me with his fez on...for a donation....i get a wonderful cheek kiss...keep in mind i am a 55 yr old woman lol...when i was growing up they had "fish frys" and fund raisers.  

the aprons....sorry....the aprons..that is all i can say lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

but if you ever get to philly go to the masonic building there.  they have public tours.   it will knock your socks off with the intense beauty and craftsman ship.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Slander: words falsely spoken that damage the reputation of another
> 
> I am not falsely speaking words, I am only teaching what I know. I can know things that you do not. That doesn't mean it is wrong, it means you do not know.


Except you're telling me things about Freemasons that you do not know about, but I do.  Thus slander.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So can you tell me that you do not know, that you know only what you know, and that is all you know? The answer is yes.


So now you're answering your own questions?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Until you show me something else that aligns with your story and what you claim your organization does all the way to the top, then you will never have any place to say what I say is wrong.


But I can't tell you my secrets.  That would be breaking my Oath.  You would have me jeopardize my integrity for some self righteous ideas you have?



Uknow_me72 said:


> I did not judge you, I just pointed out that a person of God doesn't use humanistic idea's as Godly idea's. That just doesn't happen.


But the Masons don't teach humanistic ideas as Godly ones.



Uknow_me72 said:


> The groups that you work with are not good and have never been.


Their actions speak otherwise.



strollingbones said:


> now those shriners are a wild bunch...partying with them


I do love going to the Shrine to have some drinks



strollingbones said:


> but if you ever get to philly go to the masonic building there.  they have public tours.   it will knock your socks off with the intense beauty and craftsman ship.


I will eventually make it over the East coast and I'm going to tour the famous spots and see the sites.  I love history.


----------



## eots (Sep 3, 2008)

low level poarch mason.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

eots said:


> low level poarch mason.....


 or haps two people having a conversation.    Why jump in with insults?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 3, 2008)

someone really has a twisted view of the history of freemasons.  you must ask to join they do not recurit....you conceptions of freemasons is totally wrong.... there objective is very simple....

to take a good man and make him better..


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I am not falsely speaking words, I am only teaching what I know. I can know things that you do not. That doesn't mean it is wrong, it means you do not know.



Are we speaking in the Biblical sense?


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

eots said:


> low level poarch mason.....


Excuse me!?



strollingbones said:


> someone really has a twisted view of the history of freemasons.  you must ask to join they do not recurit....you conceptions of freemasons is totally wrong.... there objective is very simple....
> 
> to take a good man and make him better..


I wish he'd digest it, but you've seen his posts haven't you?



jla1178 said:


> Are we speaking in the Biblical sense?


Well, he thinks he's an Angel...who knows what he's speaking in.


----------



## eots (Sep 3, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Excuse me!?
> 
> your a low level poarch mason... a pawn in the grand
> chess game,,,dont pretend


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 3, 2008)

No I am no Angel, I am a spiritual being. I am in a Human Body. Just like you. 

The difference is I know what I am, where I was created and I know how I got here. 

I know who I am.

Before you know what you can do you must know who you are.

I know how to listen to God and his Guidance. 

I know the concepts and how of vodoo and witch craft / Trust me the Black Magic guys do not know what they are doing. They do not know what they are dealing with our how to use their own power only, others. They are weak.

I know how to send demons home and how to tell when I meet one in a human body.

I can see the spiritual realm.

I am telepathic, I can use telekinese. 

I know how to use metaphysical technology.

I am far more advanced then almost everyone on this planet besides a very low low digit number or as you aethiest would call it "evolved".

So if any of you think that they know something, what do you really know? 

2+2= 4 or maybe The Capital of New York? Wait you know that Dinosaurs existed Millions or Billions of years ago.... Oh wait no they didn't. That was a lie. You know who created philospophy and about some mongolians and Christopher Columbus. 

I know real knowledge. I know how to do things. You guys are just being baited to learn crap to distract you from yourselfs and from what is really going on.

At this rate, there are only going to be a handful of us with God protection when the terror strikes, the rest will not. This is not my Judgement but it is his. 

You have to decide what side you are on. You do not need to learn what I know you just need to make the decision to keep your side with the people and evil on this planet or you need to go with the people and God on this planet.

United world is going to happen 1 or 2 ways. We can all agree or they will take it. Right now they are taking it. They are taking it because we rather argue with me about information because you are only enforcing the puddle of mud that they put you in. You are accepting them. It is your choice. God or Satan. 4 years.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

eots said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me!?
> ...


And you know this how?  You're just going to assume right off the bat and just insult me?  Step aside sir and let the rest of us have our discussion.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No I am no Angel, I am a spiritual being. I am in a Human Body. Just like you.
> 
> The difference is I know what I am, where I was created and I know how I got here.
> 
> ...





So is this all about the 2012 Mayan Calendar thing Unknown? 

ALL ABOUT 2012


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No I am no Angel, I am a spiritual being. I am in a Human Body. Just like you.
> 
> <snipped rantings>


 



seriously, seek out professional help


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No I am no Angel, I am a spiritual being. I am in a Human Body. Just like you.


Really, cause you said otherwise in a previous post:



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am a spiritual being, I have super natural powers I am in a human body... Do you think that one of God greatest Angels would be any less or have no power?


You refer to yourself as a great Angel.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am telepathic, I can use telekinese.


Then tell me what I am thinking.  Give a time - I have a photographic memory.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 3, 2008)

No I was talking about Lucifer as that Angel. Not I.

This is about God and his creations. The 2012 that you refer to has some information but it does not offer anything but tells you of a disaster and nothing you can do about it.

The people with the 2012 prophecy were in contact with the aliens and demons. They were told of such things to tell you and to confuse you, just like you are now. It was to give credibility that they are ancients and knew about this all along. It has little regard or bearing to what I am talking about exactly. It is only a small piece.

Draw the lines and make the picture. 
I know the history of the last 17,000 years. It is different then in the school books. 

Dive - professional help only locks you in and keeps you from what you really are. The reason that they are there is so that when a person can say that people that remember themselves, lifetimes, who they were and maybe see angels or talk with God that they can call it a disorder and give htem medication to supress it. They do not want you to know that you are immortal and have had multiple lives. 

They want you to be afraid of death. 

You have been lied to all along.

It takes God away from you. It makes you less powerful then you are.

Ladies and Gentleman we are on a prison planet, where spirits get dumped to stay. You are not from here. The more you deny it the more you lie to yourself and the more that evil wins.

There are more spirits on this planet then there are grains of sand on the beach. That is alot of dead people out there. 

They have killed and dumped so many people on this planet and brained washed them to believe that there is no God and you are just here all by yourself and this is the way life is.

It is all a lie that they have created. We are living in a Targ world and our enemies are cloaked in human skin and in ships above the earth monitoring the progression of the system that they have made. 

They are waiting for the citizens to be docile enough and further in the brain washing that they will be slaves that do not talk back and do what they say.

Right now we are just slaves that think we are free. We are the perfect slaves. GG


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No I was talking about Lucifer as that Angel. Not I.


Then you should have worded it better?  Plus, you are saying he's a great Angel?  That sounds like you are honoring him?



Uknow_me72 said:


> I know the history of the last 17,000 years. It is different then in the school books.


And apparently the Biblical time-line of the Earth



Uknow_me72 said:


> They want you to be afraid of death.


I'm not afraid of Death.  I plan on embracing him as a friend that I have not seen in a long time.

Again.  I am no slave.  I know there is a God and I have not been brainwashed.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Simple method for brain washing.

TV
Radio
School

Did you partake in any of those? Do you get any of your knowledge are world views from them?
People can asnwer honestly but they will not. We all know they have. 
So everyone brain washed yes.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Simple method for brain washing.
> 
> TV
> Radio
> ...


I hardly watch TV, if I do it is documentaries.  I went to school, but never did homework and barely scraped by.  In college, I get A's, but usually piss off the professor in the process since I don't go along with their views.  Books is where I get most of my information.  Multiple ones with different views.

You still didn't answer my question:  Are you honoring Lucifer?

Also, you should have known the answer if you were telekinetic?  You should have been able to read my mind.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Simple method for brain washing.
> 
> TV
> Radio
> ...





What about Rock and/or Roll?\\\




http://www.snpp.com/episodes/3F02.html


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> I hardly watch TV, if I do it is documentaries. I went to school, but never did homework and barely scraped by. In college, I get A's, but usually piss off the professor in the process since I don't go along with their views. Books is where I get most of my information. Multiple ones with different views.
> 
> You still didn't answer my question: Are you honoring Lucifer?
> 
> Also, you should have known the answer if you were *telekinetic*? You should have been able to read my mind.


 you are thinking of telepathic, telekinetic is the ability to move things with your mind


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Before you know what you can do you must know who you are.



And I'm sure you've been told to go "know" who you are.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 4, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> You still didn't answer my question:  Are you honoring Lucifer?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> No I am not honoring Lucifer, what I did do is acknowledge him. I gave him credit for what he was and who he was, he is a far step out of that now. He is still God child and just like we are. He just has another agenda.
> ...


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 4, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Aliens will battle other aliens....



I knew you were a damn "Star Wars" fan!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 4, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:
			
		

> It is time to wake up and act right.


How shall we do this?  Do we eat better?  How do we act more right than we already are?



			
				Uknow_me72 said:
			
		

> On other subject an on looker that is monitoring the conversations did attempt to do some Black Magic on me yesterday after our long conversations. They did try to force tons of beams into myspace to cause my personal temple to collapse so I will be open for vodoo and psychic attacks. The people(there were a few) didn't really know what they were doing and are poor warlocks. You guys do it all wrong and will die early messing with things that you do not understand. Don't harm others.


Well, I'm glad you made it through.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 4, 2008)

Stop the war, stop the lies, stop the secrets, stop the division, stop the oppression. 

Unite, Love, show compassion and understanding. Work as a huge family unit, live life as you want to not as you are told to. Be product and benefical. Treat each other as equals.

I mean is it really that hard to know how to act right?


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 5, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > You still didn't answer my question:  Are you honoring Lucifer?
> ...


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is all real. When you see more news coverage as the ship gets closer and closer late next year, you will remember this.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 5, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> This is all real. When you see more news coverage as the ship gets closer and closer late next year, you will remember this.



Wouldn't we be able to see it by now? There isn't going to be another mass suicide, is there?


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2008)

*John F Kennedy - Secret society speech*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaaUC8Mtjw4]YouTube - John F Kennedy - Secret society speech[/ame]

*Nixon Tape Discusses Homosexuals at Bohemian Grove *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPb-PN9F2Pc]YouTube - Nixon Tape Discusses Homosexuals at Bohemian Grove[/ame]

*David Gergen about Bohemian Grove Rituals*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHFoUZEjuNM]YouTube - Alex Jones asks David Gergen about Bohemian Grove Rituals[/ame]

*Bush and Kerry in Skull and BonesBush and Kerry in Skull and Bones*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUogbYkoHc]YouTube - Bush and Kerry in Skull and Bones[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 5, 2008)

"the answer if you were telekinetic"


telekinetic refers to moving things with the mind....

psychic refers to the ablity to read the minds of others...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 5, 2008)

kMason you most likely have figured out by now ..my ex was a mason...and a shriner ...and york rites...i swear ...nothing secret about these societies...men escaping wives was mostly what i saw. ....You people have no idea the expense of belonging to this big bad secret *cough* society.  Yearly dues, then if you hold office etc...

Now stop being total idiots...if the masons are in control..or the catholic church...(wtw ask a priest about being a freemason, the answer might shock you) or the illumaries etc....what does it matter?  how will life change?  any enity trys to keep itself going now doesn't it?  

even with my doubious opinion of anything connecting to the ex...i will not go around simply listening to total bullshit.  Matter of fact, I wished I knew enough to get him killed for revealing the "secrets"  I assure you....i would have had it done by now ...lol


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> kMason you most likely have figured out by now ..my ex was a mason...and a shriner ...and york rites...i swear ...nothing secret about these societies...men escaping wives was mostly what i saw. ....You people have no idea the expense of belonging to this big bad secret *cough* society.  Yearly dues, then if you hold office etc...


Some wives (or ex's) really don't like it.  The yearly dues are not bad in Idaho. I pay $100/year.  I'm an officer so I spend a lot of time preparing for things.



strollingbones said:


> even with my doubious opinion of anything connecting to the ex...i will not go around simply listening to total bullshit.  Matter of fact, I wished I knew enough to get him killed for revealing the "secrets"  I assure you....i would have had it done by now ...lol


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 6, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Some wives (or ex's) really don't like it.  The yearly dues are not bad in Idaho. I pay $100/year.  I'm an officer so I spend a lot of time preparing for things.
> 
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


   ROFL. . .   Yep, women are tough, that's why most of my friends are guys!!!


Isn't it just a male bonding philantropic society?  Yeah I know they have their rituals and there are all kinds of conspiracy stories about them, but I know the Shriners do some great work.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 6, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Isn't it just a male bonding philantropic society?  Yeah I know they have their rituals and there are all kinds of conspiracy stories about them, but I know the Shriners do some great work.


Agrees with that.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

they do great work...esp for that group in winneapeg who got a wee bit carried away with strippers on film...lol...i do believe they were disbanded or whatever happens when you are banned.  

all joking aside they do great work with burn kids.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

how much did you spend being jr & sr decon and then how much for your master's party?  *evil look*  his was not huge compared to his father's.
o and the gift drive...i thought it was for poor kid's...when i found out it was for the kids of other mason's i hit the roof....what a bunch of b/s, why should I donate to people quite capable of buying their own kids/grandkids gifts.

o my fury is long over really....lol...i wouldnt run him over 3 or 4 times with my car or anything.....just give me one clear shot lol


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> how much did you spend being jr & sr decon and then how much for your master's party?  *evil look*  his was not huge compared to his father's.


I didn't spend anytime as Jr Deacon, but was thrown into the Sr Deacon.  I plan on having a great Master's party.  Lots of BBQ, lots of beer (out of the Lodge; not allowed in ID Lodges)



strollingbones said:


> o and the gift drive...i thought it was for poor kid's...when i found out it was for the kids of other mason's i hit the roof....what a bunch of b/s, why should I donate to people quite capable of buying their own kids/grandkids gifts.


That is kind of crap.

My lodge gave a Job's Daughter a scholarship mostly due to her father dying some years back and her mother and her struggle with finances.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> how much did you spend being jr & sr decon and then how much for your master's party?  *evil look*  his was not huge compared to his father's.
> o and the gift drive...i thought it was for poor kid's...when i found out it was for the kids of other mason's i hit the roof....what a bunch of b/s, why should I donate to people quite capable of buying their own kids/grandkids gifts.
> 
> o my fury is long over really....lol...i wouldnt run him over 3 or 4 times with my car or anything.....just give me one clear shot lol



Srollingbones . . . sounds like you have a gritty kitty today.  lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Srollingbones . . . sounds like you have a gritty kitty today.  lol



hisses:  i dont drink beer lol....i work in a beer store....i do like liquor....just like i like my men....hard, clear and straight.

hey who knew metro was the new word for gay?  i should have know when he knew the difference in willow green and seafoam.

totally over it....why do you not believe me...moved on blah blah blah....


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2008)

*You still didn't answer my question: Are you honoring Lucifer?*




> No I am not honoring Lucifer, what I did do is acknowledge him. I gave him credit for what he was and who he was, he is a far step out of that now. He is still God child and just like we are. He just has another agenda.


 
I hear he's a Yankees fan. Eternity is hell is too good for him. 



> I am not on his side nor do I favor what he is doing.


 
Well I'm sure that Lucifer is damned upset to hear that. 

What if he threw in free health care and a set of steak knives? 



> I am completely against him and his campaign to be a god in God's universe and oppress and destroy.


 
Onward Christian soldier.



> He is on a pure evil streak and we are unawarely being put the ringer by him.


 
Not me. I know perfectly well that the Dark Prince uses black magic to put typos into my otherwise pefect copy. Not only does he plague my dog with fleas, he's completely responsible for those annoying watermarks on my dishes.



> We are living in interesting times and we will be the generation that will see the Spiritual and Galactic Battle take place.


 
Will that be on basic cable, or do I need a premium channel?



> It will happen in this sector of the Universe in this Galaxy.


 
_"Of all the gin joints in all the sectors in all the universe, why'd they have to have their spiritual and glactic battle in mine?"_

_Ric Blaine_​ 



> It is time understand that we are not alone and have never been alone.


 
Until it's time for somebody else to pick up the bar tab, or course. Then everyone's gone to the head.



> I am only preparing you for that by speaking about things that they involve. There is magic, there are demons, there are angels, there are aliens.


 
That explains why its so hard to find a parking space at the mall, unless you're handicapped, I imagine.



> Aliens will battle other aliens, angels and demons will battle. Jesus will return and we will know and feel Gods power.


 
Let's get ready to _rumble!_



> This is happening sooner then you would know.


 
Think you could make this happen before my upcoming court date? I mean it would truly suck if I gave these gangsters the satisfaction of paying their criminal fines, and THEN the world came to an end, know what I mean?



> It is time to wake up and act right.


 
I'm right handed, and often awake, so that shouldn't be any problem.



> We have to unite the people by the people and for the people.


 
I can't even get my kid to clean up his room and you expect me to _unite the people?_



> We can not let a government continue to decide the flow and direction that we do things because that government is part of the evil and they are only toying with us trying to get us on their side.


 
If you think governments are evil, try living in a place without one...



> On other subject an on looker that is monitoring the conversations did attempt to do some Black Magic on me yesterday after our long conversations.


 
Homeland Security is just like that, dude. Don't take it personally. Today they've giving me a bad hair day.



> They did try to force tons of beams into myspace to cause my personal temple to collapse so I will be open for vodoo and psychic attacks.


 
Shit man, that's nothing. Wait till they send in the brain eating zombies to you house. Hell those Zombie bastards already dined on the prefrontal lobes of nearly all the Republicans in my town!



> The people(there were a few) didn't really know what they were doing and are poor warlocks.You guys do it all wrong and will die early messing with things that you do not understand. Don't harm others.


[/quote]

_Hey Rockey, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!_​


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2008)

let me toss this in...

religion with lowest retention rate...j.w's.

religion with the highest retention rate...satanist...


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> let me toss this in...
> 
> religion with lowest retention rate...j.w's.


 
Understandable...no sex, no drugs, no rock and roll, and worst of all? _No coffee._



> religion with the highest retention rate...satanist...


 
Let's face it, Lucifer has a J.D. that just won't quit.

It's the fine print in his contracts that does it.  

Nobody reads it until it's too late.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 7, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> hisses:  i dont drink beer lol....i work in a beer store....i do like liquor....just like i like my men....hard, clear and straight.
> 
> hey who knew metro was the new word for gay?  i should have know when he knew the difference in willow green and seafoam.
> 
> totally over it....why do you not believe me...moved on blah blah blah....



I totally believe you . . . I'm divorced twice, so I know that eventually you get over it and move on.  I was just teasing.  I'd rather a vodka and tonic over a beer anytime.  Or a cosmopolitan!!    Glad you're over it but I can totally relate.  There are times when I wish my daughters' dad had been run over by a bus, but that's history.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 7, 2008)

editec said:


> Let's face it, Lucifer has a J.D. that just won't quit.
> 
> It's the fine print in his contracts that does it.
> 
> Nobody reads it until it's too late.



But man, can his posse rock!


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 9, 2008)

I can play this game what does 3 5 7 mean to me? I don't know, or maybe I do? Does this mean I can play?

Well I have pretty much decided to not reveal anymore information yet. It was important that I did.

The secret you will learn if you make it to the top.
There is no God, You are all alone, We are the same family that has been ruling the world for 2300 years and we made religions to gain control. When you die your dead.

Some secret....

You take all your time to get to the top and they tell you this. Then you have to pretend that you believe in God to the outsiders so they will continue to be in the control system.

Doesn't make any sense. Why?

It is funny though that they have lied to everyone and they think they have a secret. No one is willing to tell the secret except for me so this is how they keep their control and power and no one knows what is going on. YOur secret is a lie. I have outlined the real secret for you.

Next time you see me look into my eyes you can tell I am one of them, really you guys read this and don't know what it means.

So Masons, others what ever you want to call yourself.

If you know something, you must tell. It is the only way that you can have safety.

Oh, you have the same money for secrets system that sceintologist and the mormons have. Its a network and you aget in and afraid to be cut out because you lose everything. Maybe an accident.

Seems risky.

Tell your secrets when you see the world start to turn for the worst. Save yourself.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 9, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I can play this game what does 3 5 7 mean to me? I don't know, or maybe I do? Does this mean I can play?


The balls in your court dude.



Uknow_me72 said:


> There is no God, You are all alone, We are the same family that has been ruling the world for 2300 years and we made religions to gain control. When you die your dead.
> 
> Some secret....


That's not the secret. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> You take all your time to get to the top and they tell you this. Then you have to pretend that you believe in God to the outsiders so they will continue to be in the control system.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense. Why?


Because it's not true.



Uknow_me72 said:


> If you know something, you must tell.


See that's what I love about free will?



Uknow_me72 said:


> It is the only way that you can have safety.


Are you threatening me?



Uknow_me72 said:


> Tell your secrets when you see the world start to turn for the worst. Save yourself.


I don't compromise my integrity.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 9, 2008)

I threaten no one. It was just statement to let you know that if there is a secret and you die then who knows it? Who knows who might of made this accident happen? Playing a dangerous game of secrets and if they feel you have comprimised their integrity then you are no longer useful.

The universe is to big to keep a secret of slavery. Your secrets make this a prison planet. You would think that humanity would want to share knowledge and live peaceful and free so we can join the ranks of a real civilization in the universe and be commanding species that is useful for something. 

Instead we rather be greedy, fight between ourselves and not help our civilization grow to a commanding force. 

Your secrets again are the cause of failure on this planet, trying to make a society that only listens to authority so that you people who want to be elite but can only be by lies and decite. 

It will not happen. It will only make it worst for you in the end.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I can play this game what does 3 5 7 mean to me? I don't know, or maybe I do? Does this mean I can play?
> 
> Well I have pretty much decided to not reveal anymore information yet. It was important that I did.
> 
> ...



 damn----An alien just gave your ass the third degree---you got a lawyer present ?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 9, 2008)

I got one for you....

Funahe pele teni. Naetadohuskach nappo gara poha wanu hofl itito zenas roh lanifa rese jodebye pso ueeg du. Aeza veni se soomno mote haggy we uontirustaobi. Ronanuo byae toteo korela witef iute lee zhi pse bie jelo wene hereskoitapi turra teni. Quiflehoi nowh aelephy nao. Socleth uesie lezhe ywll jyeta ooraciso wiet.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 9, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I got one for you....
> 
> Funahe pele teni. Naetadohuskach nappo gara poha wanu hofl itito zenas roh lanifa rese jodebye pso ueeg du. Aeza veni se soomno mote haggy we uontirustaobi. Ronanuo byae toteo korela witef iute lee zhi pse bie jelo wene hereskoitapi turra teni. Quiflehoi nowh aelephy nao. Socleth uesie lezhe ywll jyeta ooraciso wiet.



Beo way o. Beo way o. Hohm vah ray. Beo way rah. Jaroom, Brunnen G.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 9, 2008)

So you know the story also? 

Not many people speak the unspeakable. Not many know the right translate or definition.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 9, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> So you know the story also?
> 
> Not many people speak the unspeakable. Not many know the right translate or definition.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 9, 2008)

Calluha Fiphiheruojo


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 9, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I threaten no one. It was just statement to let you know that if there is a secret and you die then who knows it? Who knows who might of made this accident happen? Playing a dangerous game of secrets and if they feel you have comprimised their integrity then you are no longer useful.


I'd rather forfeit my life than my integrity.  Being morally right is one thing I'll never waiver on.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 10, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> I'd rather forfeit my life than my integrity.  Being morally right is one thing I'll never waiver on.



Depends on what you call morals? Keeping the secrets for your Brothers is that the moral you speak on?

Does that save you so in your next life you don't have to learn a lesson or does it make your connection with God greater?

Sharing your knowledge with the Macrobes doesn't sound like fun. 

              7
          3
                    5

I like arranging numbers also. So you can see your craft is the slow way and I  know plenty about it enough to know that what I know your people want. 

YOur allegience is to your occult brothers and not to God Children, your family and God. You die behind morality and in hopes that you do not have to answer to YHWH. You think that you will not be held accountable for your actions. That's what you get for thinking you are something you are not and aligning yourself with the wrong crowd.

It is not to late for you to change your mind. You can give it a few years but there is a deadline.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Depends on what you call morals? Keeping the secrets for your Brothers is that the moral you speak on?


Trustworthiness?  Yes, I'd call that moral.  What's so bad about keeping secrets?  We hide nothing from the Almighty God.



> Deuteronomy 29:29 - The secret things belong unto the LORD our God: but those things which are revealed belong unto us and to our children for ever, that we may do all the words of this law.


He knows all we do and our secrets, just because he hasn't kept you in on it doesn't mean you can try and extort them from me.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Sharing your knowledge with the Macrobes doesn't sound like fun.
> 
> 7
> 3
> ...


I don't get the arrangment of the numbers.  You know enough to know what you know?  How does that work?  Maybe you should have spent a little bit more time in English class.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Your allegience is to your occult brothers and not to God Children, your family and God.


You know nothing of my allegiance.  Like I told you before, my business is with God, not some mouth piece.



Uknow_me72 said:


> You die behind morality and in hopes that you do not have to answer to YHWH. You think that you will not be held accountable for your actions. That's what you get for thinking you are something you are not and aligning yourself with the wrong crowd.


I don't hope to not answer to God?  I hope that I will be counted among his faithful and taken into His kingdom forever.  I hope I am accountable for my actions.  True men take the consequences of their actions - that's called responsibility.  And yet, my heart has never felt so much bitterness or discontent from that "wrong crowd".  I have walked among many and seen them and been dismayed, but I do not feel hate or lies when among my Brother Masons.  At least they opened themselves to me when I joined, you speak of secrets being a bad thing, but you show no proof/evidence.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 10, 2008)

What you know about this?

The Dark Nobility is a faction which operates on their own, they have different roots which have been described in texts written by my ancestors.

It is a much smaller group than most would claim, because the core is different to the "outer walls".

They are the ones which you all confuse with my kind and therefor direct the hate towards the wrong ones (as shown in this thread too by the lesser intelligent).
About the AntiChrist....

there are at this moment literally billions of AntiChrists.
I am not one.
You will find them among Christians, Muslims, Jews, Atheists, Satanists, Agnostics, Buddhists, Hindus, etc.
They don´t need a leader to be more AntiChrist.

I have to make clear that The Christ has nothing to do with Jesus of Nazareth, that part was later fabricated.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> What you know about this?
> 
> The Dark Nobility is a faction which operates on their own, they have different roots which have been described in texts written by my ancestors.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, Zoron !


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Thanks for the update, Zoron !


Or is Mork?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 11, 2008)

tell ya what....you need an anti christ...my ex is one....you want to torture or do him in....i will give you the addresss...lol...after all he was (i guess still is) one of these wanton men....keeper of secrets...etc...

look buddy i dont know who you are...and at this point dont care...but your ramblings are just that...ramblings....


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 11, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> there are at this moment literally billions of AntiChrists.



How many (plus or minus a few hundred million)?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 11, 2008)

Almost everyone is an AntiChrist here. Not many follow the word of the Creator. There so makes an antichrist. 

Some think that Jesus is the Creator. . .
Some think that there is no Creator. . .

My ramblings will wake you out of your slumber. If you wish to stay a sleep then do not read the Truth. You will just have to stay on this prison until you figure it out.

Everyone has a lesson to be learned and a duty to do. Everyone needs to find the Truth and it will take your own walk to get there. All I can do is lead you in the right direction. The direction this world is going is not the right direction. You have to break out of what you know. You must empty your glass. A box was created for you to be trapped in a prison. If you want to rationalize inside that box then you will never get out of it.

First you have to know who you are, where you are, and why you are. Once you can decipher that information in your mind and git rid of all the useless junk you have learned here you might start on the right path.

You are not who you think you are, and you are not where you think you are and you are not why you think.

Who am I...
I am Thorock Baeko
I am not of this planet
I am not an Angel from the heavenly realm
I am a spiritual being
I am made of the spirts love, compassion and power
I have been given a body to command
I am supernatural
I am in a sector of the milky way galaxy and trapped on a prision planet
I come from another sector of the milky way galaxy, the star you would know will be Arcturus.
I was originally 25 feet tall and as physically fit as Mr.Olympia. I am the ground commander on our exploration team. I am the first one on the ground in a new planet. I am a pilot, I am an engineer, I am a bioengineer and an all around scientist. I can create ozone on planets and make them habitable.

I have been trapped on Earth after being shot down by an evil force that controls this planet.

This started my life here.

I have been here since 1844. Many of my members have been some of the greatest achievers here on earth. 

We learn how to remember some of what we know and create things and are some of the greatest individuals, we constantly go outside the box.

I will give you a name of one member that you know. 

Bruce Lee - he was one of my people. He was a genius. He constantly studied. He was always working on getting physically fit and came out with a fitness and suppliment program that people use today even pro body builders. He understood internal energy and eternal life. He was a head of his time and alone. He is alive this day and I know who he is, he just doesn't know yet because he is still growing.

Daniel Boon - He was my brother from Arcturus. I know him today. He is almost sure of it.

I have many more but I can only give out so much.

-------------------

My duty on Earth is to find my Arcturian Family
Set up a new society ran the way Arcturians ran it, none of this BS crap that we live in today. (on Arcturus eveyone had everything. We can then focus on survival and expantion instead of worring about American Idol or Big Brother or even worring how to feed ourselves. We hade it all taken care of.) 
Lead the people of the new society in the right direction to find out who they are and to take away the lies.
My duty is the counterforce against the evil that is here and the society they have created.

People it is time to wake up. You do not know what you know. You know what they want you to know. If you do not accept that then you accept failure and a longer prision term. I can only stress that enough. You are on a prision planet that is design to keep you busy while the universe goes on with out you. The Creator has given you many ways out and it is up to you and only you to reconize it and grab the rope. It doesn't happen over night. It is a journey and alot of work. You must do it for yourself.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought L. Ron Hubbard died?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 11, 2008)

L Ron Hubbard was an Arcturian... He was not from here just like me. He came here with me.

This doesn't mean that I am a scientologist. 

With all the information out there that seems wacko to you, do you give credit to any of it?


----------



## Mr. President (Sep 11, 2008)

He took both pills and made his own matrix


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 11, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> My duty on Earth is to find my Arcturian Family



How similar we are. When we have a dog we don't want, we take them far away and leave them, too.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 11, 2008)

Not similar at all. You have been manipulated and untill you know it you never will get out. Don't let your ego get you in the way.

Find yourself, Find The Creator.

Lie to yourself, find nothing.

It is quite simple. 

You have to do it yourself. My duty is to tell people to look the right direction. My story is different then yours and my duty is different then yours. You have to find yours so you can free yourself.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I thought L. Ron Hubbard died?




you sillie thing...he did die..but was reincarnated in tom cruise...must i tell you everything? lol


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2008)

hey who knows could well be true..it is a reasonable assumption..that there is plan and purpose to our existence..and may very well of come to this little blue planet from the "heavens" personally I don't know..I just know we need to love and try and expose evil to the light


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 11, 2008)

You know what happens to your dead family members when they die?
Most of them stay with thier bodies in the grave and do nothing. They do not know what to do. Some wander aimlessly other go to the light and get put to sleep. A few will know how to find the creator. Their is no secret, it is just you are not taught what to do.

Then again if you believe that all you do is die and that's it and there is no reincarnation or God, you don't know what to do. You will be the one that never gets out. You will be reborn back into this prison. We must break the prision so we can not come back to it. We come back to what we want. A paradise a heavenly kingdom.

Now you can consider yourself in hell, it is a lot different then the Bible explains but you still are not free. You are given tools to use and free willl, it is up to us what we do with those tools. The tools are technology and information, we kill ourselves with technology and we disregard information that isn't produced by a scholar from Harvard, Yale what ever you consider the greatest. 

Start thinking about life different and what we are doing here, does any of it actually make sense to you?

As I have said before the institutions that are here now are only to keep you here, we must make our own, our own way. Do not accept it because it is easy.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 12, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> We must break the prision so we can not come back to it.



I'll get started on the tunnel. Louie, keep an eye out for the bulls.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 13, 2008)

*AN UPDATE:* Well, after some time and much studying I have finished all the requirements to get the full Worshipful Master's ticket that my Grand Lodge requires to be elected to the East or any Grand Lodge office.

Also, Thursday night my York Rite petition was accepted and I will receive the degrees in November.



Uknow_me72 said:


> You know what happens to your dead family members when they die?
> Most of them stay with thier bodies in the grave and do nothing. They do not know what to do. *Some wander aimlessly other go to the light and get put to sleep.* A few will know how to find the creator. Their is no secret, it is just you are not taught what to do.


So you're telling us not to go to the light?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats at reaching yoru requirements. May you learn many secrets. One day you will tell them.
-------

The whole light thing is a lie, you do not want to go there. They have slipped it in, in TV shows, Movies, Books as instruction on what to do after you pass. That is only part of the programming so they can keep you in the box cycle. 

That is a secret that almost no one knows not even your secrets know it. It's not a secret anymore. See how we can share the secrets that help people out. We can make this world real and take away the illusions on what and who we are. 

Have some compassion for your kind. You want survival as a whole and world that is compitent, you must not opress. Free flow works. Try it out.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Congrats at reaching yoru requirements. May you learn many secrets. One day you will tell them.
> -------
> 
> The whole light thing is a lie, you do not want to go there. They have slipped it in, in TV shows, Movies, Books as instruction on what to do after you pass. That is only part of the programming so they can keep you in the box cycle.
> ...



So what's the secret?

Is it an ancient Chinese secret?


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> So what's the secret?
> 
> Is it an ancient Chinese secret?


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> So what's the secret?
> 
> Is it an ancient Chinese secret?


Homer Simpson: Okay, epiphany, epiphany... oh I know! Bananas are an excellent source of potassium! 
[gets slapped] 
Homer Simpson: Ow! Uh, America will never embrace soccer. 
[gets slapped] 
Homer Simpson: More than two shakes and it's playing with yourself?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

So everyone that thinks I am BS what are you going to do when you are waiting to get on a train to go to an encampment or to be killed? You know that switch to digital thing that they are making everyone get is so they have total control over the airwaves. They can easily just turn them off, blow something up near you, or turn on HAARP, Spray some chemtrails,spread some dirty suitcase around, the new thing that they like are those big street sweepers, Cuase an epidemic and isolate and quarantine everyone, give you a hot vaccine, turn the air waves back on for you to see a 'terrorist' attack and some epidemic where people are just dying and you have no idea what is going on, you just might be the next laid out.

So ouch. I pray for you to wake up. There is a lot of power in prayer.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> ...the new thing that they like are those big street sweepers...



Clean streets are bad.  We need to copy Europe during the height of the Black Plague and throw our garbage into the street.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> So everyone that thinks I am BS what are you going to do when you are waiting to get on a train to go to an encampment or to be killed? You know that switch to digital thing that they are making everyone get is so they have total control over the airwaves. They can easily just turn them off, blow something up near you, or turn on HAARP, Spray some chemtrails,spread some dirty suitcase around, the new thing that they like are those big street sweepers, Cuase an epidemic and isolate and quarantine everyone, give you a hot vaccine, turn the air waves back on for you to see a 'terrorist' attack and some epidemic where people are just dying and you have no idea what is going on, you just might be the next laid out.
> 
> So ouch. I pray for you to wake up. There is a lot of power in prayer.




If that's what I have to look forward to, I'd rather be dead anyway.

I'm not worried about my afterlife, God's got that covered for me.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> If that's what I have to look forward to, I'd rather be dead anyway.
> 
> I'm not worried about my afterlife, God's got that covered for me.



So you think. You have to focus on this life. Your lesson is now, you are being tested. Love, compassion and power. That is you. Keep that in the front of your thoughts when you do daily duties. See if those are reflected in your actions and work.

I can right now that establishing your personal authority and power is what you need to work on. You need to find yourself. I just got that out of your statement you just made.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Clean streets are bad.  We need to copy Europe during the height of the Black Plague and throw our garbage into the street.




You know nothing about the black plague. You know the history book verson. 

The black plague was started by sugar getting people hooked on sugar. The intake of sugar was so high then and people have had none to little sugar at the time. The sugar intoxicated the bodies and caused them to get sick and basically a big diabetic shock around the region. 

Sugar is known as black death, it makes your organs coat with a black residue and clogs them causing them to work harder and basically sufficate.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 15, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> *AN UPDATE:* Well, after some time and much studying I have finished all the requirements to get the full Worshipful Master's ticket that my Grand Lodge requires to be elected to the East or any Grand Lodge office.


For those who don't know, the East is the place where we Masons say the Worshipful Master sits in the Lodge.  The Worshipful Master is basically the President of the Lodge.



Uknow_me72 said:


> Congrats at reaching yoru requirements. May you learn many secrets. One day you will tell them.


Only to another Brother or candidate.



Uknow_me72 said:


> So everyone that thinks I am BS what are you going to do when you are waiting to get on a train to go to an encampment or to be killed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

I know about it Gnostic Christians like Masons. That is your Core. 

If your God of the spiritual is the same as mine then 'Light bearer' is the physical. It is the same script over and over that you see in all the religions. This one had to be put to rest because of what it means against the Catholic Church who wanted and siezed all the powers and have total control and be the expert on God so you had to go through them for your information. Thus locking down their supreme reign through the hundreds of years with all the knowledge, knowledge is power. Power is control

Jesuit and the Demolay's way of doing things. You wont find those our hear those names except through me and a fewe other people I know. 

There is only ONE. 

The same script of the Bible and Lucifer and his minions running things and trying to make you sin or go against the Creator. See how all the religions are the same.

The only thing is that Catherians do is admit that they worship another and thus can find power through their source.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

You want to know what the crusaders were tattoo'd with when they went to war...


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You want to know what the crusaders were tattoo'd with when they went to war...


Really?  I've never even seen that symbol associated with them going to war.  The only time any satanic symbol is associated with them is when the church forced by the French King persecuted them.

Plus, you have an amazing double standard.  What we pull from religious references is wrong, but what you pull is right even though it's the same source.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

The script is the same story for pretty much every religion, which is why I have no religion on and understanding of what the religions is and aware of the knowledge. The more you dig the more you see. I have many things that align with the scripts of the religions that you see today and what you seen then. The have the same base script with other truths spread through out. 

Hebrew
Islam
Christianity
Gnosticism
Mormon

Again those are the outlines and they all say the same thing, some truths are left in those religions but this world makes you choose one. If you choose to understand all of them you have to pick out the Truths. Which is hard. The technology and actual factual truth that you need to and want to know is however not mentioned in them. 

The only thing that the people need to know of todays world is that there is a Creator and only ONE. You must live with Love and Compassion. You must establish yourself and gain your authority back. This will allow the Creator to live through you and establish a connection with the One. 

----------------

Resident Energy + Symbol = pay back to the source of knowledge that was given. That's all I can say. Exchange for enlightenment. Bearer of Light.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 15, 2008)

From the Catholic Encyclopedia . .. 



> Spread of heresy
> The growth of heresy, like the growth of plants, depends on surrounding influences, even more than on its vital force. Philosophies, religious ideals and aspirations, social and economic conditions, are brought into contact with revealed truth, and from the impact result both new affirmations and new negations of the traditional doctrine.
> 
> The first requisite for success is a forceful man, not necessarily of great intellect and learning, but of strong will and daring action. Such were the men who in all ages have given their names to new sects.
> ...



CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Heresy

Control = Power,
 Make good with all the Kings and all the Kings men then Crusade everyone else that doesn't follow and still exist today as the real power of the world but quietly working.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You know nothing about the black plague. You know the history book verson.



Which is the truth and not the rantings of a loon who feels the need to talk down to everyone.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 16, 2008)

Look man, you don't need to get your feelings hurt. 

On your feet soldier and toughen up. Accept the reality and stop whinning.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Accept the reality and stop whinning.



"Physician, heal thyself".


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 22, 2008)

So nothing new while I was at Grand Lodge?

Well, I help head up the Youth Committee for the Grand Lodge of Idaho (this should encourage Uknow_me72).  I was elected to Junior Warden (#3) of the Lodge of Research.  I think I may get appointed to a Grand Lodge position next year.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2008)

For those who don't know, the beast is the place where we Morons say the Whoreshipful Masterbator shits in the Lodge.  The Whorshipful Masterbator is basically a petty foot solider in the cabal .


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 22, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> So nothing new while I was at Grand Lodge?



Nope. Business as usual.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 22, 2008)

eots said:


> For those who don't know, the beast is the place where we Morons say the Whoreshipful Masterbator shits in the Lodge.  The Whorshipful Masterbator is basically a petty foot solider in the cabal .



Is this a quiz, ala Jeopardy?


A:

What is the White House?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

You are the real McCoy. I really would like to see you get to the top. Let me know when you get there, then we can really talk.

.......

I have made an impact on this world by speaking the Truth and outside the box. The world is changing and the media has snuck in some outside the box subjects in the daily news programs. 

That is due to me and to what I am portraying to you. It is fact it is the Truth. It is all inspired and it is for you.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the real McCoy. I really would like to see you get to the top. Let me know when you get there, then we can really talk.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...




Who, me?


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the real McCoy. I really would like to see you get to the top. Let me know when you get there, then we can really talk.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



Wish him into the cornfield, Jesus.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the real McCoy. I really would like to see you get to the top. Let me know when you get there, then we can really talk.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


hey, you have been here since april, and you havent been banned yet


so much for your title


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

I did that so people will look. It is called marketing.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I did that so people will look. It is called marketing.



I got a really cool winter coat on sale at Macys yesterday.


----------



## rachelluetle (Sep 22, 2008)

Go teamster, I was in the teamsters until........I got pregant, they don't have provions for that.........?


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2008)

any kiss ass can be come a lowly mason,,a big kiss ass can become a whoreshipful masterbator of the lodge


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 22, 2008)

eots said:


> For those who don't know, the beast is the place where we Morons say the Whoreshipful Masterbator shits in the Lodge.  The Whorshipful Masterbator is basically a petty foot solider in the cabal .


 You cut me to the quick 

 Not really.



Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the real McCoy. I really would like to see you get to the top. Let me know when you get there, then we can really talk.


Alright, when I get up there you'll be the first to know



Uknow_me72 said:


> I did that so people will look. It is called marketing.


And it was well done



eots said:


> any kiss ass can be come a lowly mason,,a big kiss ass can become a whoreshipful masterbator of the lodge


I can't tell you about a whoreshipful masterbator, but to become a Worshipful Master you must study a lot and give lectures.  It's actually all on the individual.  No ass kissing involved.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

The internet was the greatest fail for the ruling elite. It was meant to be a one way information distributor and to allow them easy access into your homes but has acted like a double edge sword. It has cut both ways and allowed many people to look outside the box.

If it wasn't for that we might already be in a worse off place.

So with that to be said, Internet 2....


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> The internet was the greatest fail for the ruling elite. It was meant to be a one way information distributor and to allow them easy access into your homes but has acted like a double edge sword. It has cut both ways and allowed many people to look outside the box.
> 
> If it wasn't for that we might already be in a worse off place.
> 
> So with that to be said, Internet 2....


whats your problem with internet 2.0?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

You are the problem....
This place is infested with agenda oriented people....


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the problem....
> This place is infested with agenda oriented people....



Is this an insight ?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the problem....
> This place is infested with agenda oriented people....


you mean because i have a functioning brain and dont believe your complete nonsense?
LOL

you CT nuts are really funny


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not from connecticut or an edible seed and what ever I said has not been funny.

Why do we have to be nuts or conspiracy theoriest because you don't believe it?

What if we do not believe you and your way of life? What if we think you are the one's that are nuts? What if you are the funny one's, the one's that think they are safe and cozy?

Look how backwards you and this world is. This world has changed everything from black to white and white to black. Now most live in shades of gray because they are so confused.

What bad is good and what good is bad, that is the way society is going. 

So with I knowing that they have turned everything around to make everything good bad and making everything right wrong, what makes you think it is not the same about the conspiracies?

Again you are caught in the box that they have created for you.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL

i'm not in any box
but you sure are stuck in a rut


----------



## random3434 (Sep 22, 2008)

Are these your people too Unknown?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJVydzNJrno&feature=related]YouTube - Illuminati & Masonic Symbols, Barcode and Number of Beast[/ame]


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 22, 2008)

No I don't know them, and yes I am stuck in a rut with people that think they live on free planet and think this is the way life should be.

It makes me sad to see all the poor souls that have given up hope and themselves to the slave master. 

*Remember you are you, thats all you can be, but if you don't know who you are, then who are you?*


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> You are the problem....
> This place is infested with agenda oriented people....


Everyone has an agenda.  Even you have one...that of spreading your 'truth'.



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am not from connecticut or an edible seed and what ever I said has not been funny.


CT he means conspiracy theorist, not Connecticut.



Uknow_me72 said:


> What if we do not believe you and your way of life? What if we think you are the one's that are nuts? What if you are the funny one's, the one's that think they are safe and cozy?


That is a lot of "what if's"



Uknow_me72 said:


> No I don't know them, and yes I am stuck in a rut with people that think they live on free planet and think this is the way life should be.[/I][/B]


I don't think this is the way life should be, but I do know who I am and I am no slave.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 22, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> CT he means conspiracy theorist, not Connecticut.




Too funny!


I give Unknown credit for not backing down from his beliefs, no matter what- with all the heckling he gets on here from us. 



He truly believes in what he's saying at least.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Too funny!
> 
> 
> I give Unknown credit for not backing down from his beliefs, no matter what- with all the heckling he gets on here from us.
> ...


yeah, but he loses points for lack of a sense of humor
lol


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not in it for the points. I am in it for the well being of my people. 

You are all my people and we need to forget about the seperation, we need to unite. 

Time is moving faster and the plans to exterminate is comming closer.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> I am not in it for the points. I am in it for the well being of my people.
> 
> You are all my people and we need to forget about the seperation, we need to unite.
> 
> Time is moving faster and the plans to exterminate is comming closer.


again, you lack a sense of humor


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 23, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> What bad is good and what good is bad, that is the way society is going.



_It was gravity which pulled us down and destiny which broke us apart
You tamed the lion in my cage but it just wasn't enough to change my heart.
Now everything's a little upside down, as a matter of fact the wheels have stopped,
What's good is bad, what's bad is good, you'll find out when you reach the top
You're on the bottom.

I noticed at the ceremony, your corrupt ways had finally made you blind
I can't remember your face anymore, your mouth has changed, your eyes
don't look into mine.
The priest wore black on the seventh day and sat stone-faced while the building
burned.
I waited for you on the running boards, near the cypress trees, while the springtime
turned Slowly into autumn.

Idiot wind, blowing like a circle around my skull,
From the Grand Coulee Dam to the Capitol.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe._

-"Idiot Wind" by Bob Dylan


----------



## chloe (Oct 10, 2008)

You threw so many groups into that post that to cover them individually would take years ! AMORC does have an association with Free Masons much like Catholic to Episcopalian, One group starts and some leaders have a dispute so an individual disengages witgh the original group to start his/her own group, and that is how things start connecting. Joseph Smith was a freemason and uses alot of freemason teaching in his Mormon Church. Mary Baker Eddy who founded Christian Science was married to a Free Mason and her brother taught her zen/buddhism and eastern philosophy. However, Mormons are hardly a secret society they send missionaries around the world trying to spread there beliefs around to anyone who is interested. Christian Science is practically extinct because they don't have ministers or missionaries plus most people have lost an interest in that kind of Metaphysics. AMORC & Freemasons are a "secret society" but part of that is to attract people willing to pay membership dues for the "secret". Once you read the Monograms it seems outdated and slightly disappointing for the money invested. There has always been some corruption in the world for sure and perhaps a One World Government is where this planet is headed. You can be sure if that did happen, soon following would be announcements of space travel and the ability humans have to live on other planets. One of the fundamental beliefs of Mormons is the belief in living on other planets & ruling them like a God. In fact Polygamy is believed to be a spiritual act because when men become rulers of there own planets they will need several wives to populate there own planet in the Celestial kingdom.  
    The day after the U.S. space agency unveiled a lunar exploration strategy calling for a Moon base, NASA Deputy Administrator Shana Dale stressed that Earth's nearest neighbor remains only a stepping stone to more distant destinations.

"The Moon in our vision is but part of a grander scheme that will eventually take humans to Mars and beyond," Dale said in a Dec. 5 speech opening the Second Space Exploration Conference here.

This would take World Politics to another level and a united earth really wouldnt be so bad. Think Star Trek !


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree the next step of the united world and the oppertunity is space travel is going to happen, but right now the race is to whom is going to be the head of that power.

At the rate that we are going the plan is to capture the middle class as drones to do the elites bidding and making their kingdom for them and being just ok with that. They are doing things that do not give us a choice.

I am about rallying the people to get their authority back and become a player in the game and not a floater.

*Once your in the game it is a different world out there.*


----------



## chloe (Oct 13, 2008)

You might find this book interesting 

The
Rosicrucian Cosmo-Conception,
By
Max Heindel
MAN'S PRESENT CONSTITUTION AND METHOD OF DEVELOPMENT
A Word to the Wise 
The Four Kingdoms, diagram 
Introduction 


CHAPTER I. The Visible and Invisible Worlds 
Chemical Region of the Physical World 
Etheric Region of the Physical World 
The Desire World 
The World of Thought 
Diagram 1. The Material World a Reverse Reflection of the Spiritual Worlds 
Diagram 2. The Seven Worlds 


CHAPTER II. The Four Kingdoms 
Diagram 3. The Vehicles of the Four Kingdoms 
Diagram 4. The Consciousness of the Four Kingdoms 


CHAPTER III. Man and the Method of Evolution. 
Activities of Life; Memory and Soul-growth 
The Constitution of the Seven-fold Man 
Diagram 5. The Three-fold Spirit, the Three-fold Body and the Three-fold Soul 
Death and Purgatory 
Diagram 5 1/2. The Silver Cord 
The Borderland 
The First Heaven 
The Second Heaven 
The Third Heaven 
Preparations for Rebirth 
Birth of the Dense Body 
Birth of the Vital Body and Growth 
Birth of the Desire Body and Puberty 
Birth of the Mind and Majority 
The Blood; the Vehicle of the Ego 
A Life Cycle (diagram) 


CHAPTER IV. Rebirth and the Law of Consequence 
Wine as a Factor in Evolution 
A Remarkable Story


----------



## cjcord (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't believe I just read this entire thread. 

All I got from it is that the OP likes anagrams and people from Connecticut are all off in the head. Oh, and apparently Masons are reptilians? Or did I misread?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 15, 2008)

cjcord said:


> I can't believe I just read this entire thread.
> 
> All I got from it is that the OP likes anagrams and people from Connecticut are all off in the head. Oh, and apparently Masons are reptilians? Or did I misread?




No such thing as reptilians.

Everyone likes anagrams.... that is a good one.

Masons are a specal intrest group to the ruling elite that gets orders handed down to them so they can continue their propaganda. Not all masons are the same they all have level. They are placed upon their own understanding of the material that they are given. 

The mason think that they are in the game and to an extent they are. The higher up the more game is revealed. The low end masons will end up being slaves and the middle class.

If I can strike a chord, why would you be against your own people?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 15, 2008)

@Sisterofyu

I may take a look at it. 

It is something that I know about already and it wasn't from reading about. It is just something that I have been told by the One.


----------



## chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> @Sisterofyu
> 
> I may take a look at it.
> 
> It is something that I know about already and it wasn't from reading about. It is just something that I have been told by the One.



I figured you probably have investigated every possible conspiracy or scandal but it was an interesting read.


----------



## editec (Oct 16, 2008)

There are a lot of conspiracy theories, but it is hardly a theory to say there are conspiracies.


----------



## chloe (Oct 16, 2008)

editec said:


> There are a lot of conspiracy theories, but it is hardly a theory to say there are conspiracies.




haha funny, unknowme72 said they were told information by the "one" I assume uknowme72 might be involved in a conspiracy and is researching there own personal theory about it.


----------



## cjcord (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> No such thing as reptilians.
> 
> Masons are a specal intrest group to the ruling elite that gets orders handed down to them so they can continue their propaganda.


I would have to respectfully disagree. I would, however, state that you are entitled to your own opinions, but are not authorized to dictate anyone else's.




> If I can strike a chord, why would you be against your own people?


Could you put this question in context? unless you are not speaking to me. I don't think I said anything against "my own people', whomever that may be.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 16, 2008)

cj - was for the societies of secrets.


Sisterofyu - I have found made my connection with you and found out why you are here. Should I say more?


----------



## cjcord (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> cj - was for the societies of secrets.


* WHAT* was for the societies of secrets? And OT, but I have to ask- is English not your native language? I find it very hard to understand you most of the time, and no it is NOT because I am unenlightened or something equally as absurd.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 16, 2008)

cjcord said:


> * WHAT* was for the societies of secrets? And OT, but I have to ask- is English not your native language? I find it very hard to understand you most of the time, and no it is NOT because I am unenlightened or something equally as absurd.





You need the super special decoder ring with a "*G"* on it to understand what he's saying cj.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> cj - was for the societies of secrets.
> 
> 
> Sisterofyu - I have found made my connection with you and found out why you are here. Should I say more?


oh, by all means, say more

LOL


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dive- on the outside it is for the media blitz on paganism. If you paid any attention to fox, cnn, discovery, national geo, the history channel. 

EZ - those Green Latern rings are nice. lol i guess so.

Cj-


> Could you put this question in context? unless you are not speaking to me. I don't think I said anything against "my own people', whomever that may be



Your answer, I guess I have to point to the question you asked.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Dive- on the outside it is for the media blitz on paganism. If you paid any attention to fox, cnn, discovery, national geo, the history channel.


for or against paganism?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 16, 2008)

They are just trying to confuse the people that do not know about it and make it seem creepy and akward. It is designed to turn "sheep" people off and make fun at it. 

It is also so this board has another authority in a field that is not covered by someone so they can lead out information. What ever it may be for the people looking for it.

They need someone to deal with me because they can not figure it out. I talk about too many things and draw the lines on how they are all related and the need an authority for discrediting.

Has any figured out what I am doing on the board?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> They are just trying to confuse the people that do not know about it and make it seem creepy and akward. It is designed to turn "sheep" people off and make fun at it.
> 
> It is also so this board has another authority in a field that is not covered by someone so they can lead out information. What ever it may be for the people looking for it.
> 
> ...


um, could you try that again, this time make sense?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> They are just trying to confuse the people that do not know about it and make it seem creepy and akward. It is designed to turn "sheep" people off and make fun at it.
> 
> It is also so this board has another authority in a field that is not covered by someone so they can lead out information. What ever it may be for the people looking for it.
> 
> ...


Herding sheep into your field?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 16, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Herding sheep into your field?



Breaking the illusion and tearing down the invisible fences that are keep you corralled so you can roam free.

If you look at my underlining message which is,

We all live here on Earth and we are all in it togother. We need unity and responsibility from all, not just some. We have been taken advantage of and we need to gather our own forces and make it our way, not theirs.

************

When I say their I mean the ones that are ruling the system we are in. Trust and Believe when I say that they are not who you think they are and your are not in their best interest. The current system is flawed and a slave system. It is not going to get better until *YOU* make it better.

************

That is all I have ever said that should mean anything to you. 

I may speak on 'out there' topics but it is important to understand that they are only talked about because they are real. I am not the first one to talk about them, I have only given you the wake up call.

************

It is a different game out there when you become a player in it.


----------



## chloe (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> cj - was for the societies of secrets.
> 
> 
> Sisterofyu - I have found made my connection with you and found out why you are here. Should I say more?




Uknowme_72 I think we should stick with the "secret" theme, my PM box is open


----------



## chloe (Oct 16, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> It is a different game out there when you become a player in it.



reminds me of that song especially the last line....

It's not as you're thinking
Or as you've imagined
To live in the shade
Of beliefs that were fashioned
To leave you in slavery
And drain out your soul
But what can I do when
There's so many liars
That crawl through your veins
Like millions of spiders
That seek out their victims
And who is the wiser
Watch out
Gotcha - 

Oh my God, I can't deny this
I've been taught just to kill and fight this
don't bury it deeper
where nobody can find it
like nobody wanted to know

confused
misused

ooh, if it opens your eyes
well, just don't bet on a strong compromise
I was willing to be lost in the shuffle
if only you had let me know

and they won't give in 
'cause they know what they're after
I'll give you them days 
like it's all that would matter

ooh, when they're done with the show
like the tide out on the ocean
the wave's already set in motion
the only one in the game who's lost is you..



Guns n Roses


----------



## jodylee (Oct 17, 2008)

the central baning faimliys rule us all, even the pope is in their pockets. dont get supersticion mixed up with the very real power of printing money.


----------



## editec (Oct 17, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Breaking the illusion and tearing down the invisible fences that are keep you corralled so you can roam free.


 
And you really think any of us need a secret conspiracy to explain things?

Amigo the obvious conspiracy is more than enough for most of us to intuit that we are hardly free



> If you look at my underlining message which is,
> 
> We all live here on Earth and we are all in it togother. We need unity and responsibility from all, not just some. We have been taken advantage of and we need to gather our own forces and make it our way, not theirs.


 
That's a big 10-4



> When I say their I mean the ones that are ruling the system we are in. Trust and Believe when I say that they are not who you think they are and your are not in their best interest. The current system is flawed and a slave system. It is not going to get better until *YOU* make it better.


 
True enough



> That is all I have ever said that should mean anything to you.
> 
> I may speak on 'out there' topics but it is important to understand that they are only talked about because they are real. I am not the first one to talk about them, I have only given you the wake up call.


 

Thanks.  EVen if I think your conspiracies explanations are silly, you basic conclusions about our world are fairly tame



> It is a different game out there when you become a player in it.


 
Few of us will ever know.


----------



## cjcord (Oct 17, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Breaking the illusion and tearing down the invisible fences that are keep you corralled so you can roam free.
> 
> If you look at my underlining message which is,
> 
> ...



I'm sorry...I'm still reeling from the fact that you made a coherent post. So...do you just play stupid? Like...on purpose? Why? And as for your comment to me...what question did I ask that referred to "my own people"?


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 22, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> The mason think that they are in the game and to an extent they are. The higher up the more game is revealed. The low end masons will end up being slaves and the middle class.


Just to make your day, I'm getting the York Rite orders conferred upon me in about 10-days, the final being the Order of the Temple.



cjcord said:


> Could you put this question in context? unless you are not speaking to me. I don't think I said anything against "my own people', whomever that may be.


"What do you mean, you're people?!"
 - Tropic Thunder movie

lol

Uknow_me72, you just seem to be spreading fear to coddle people into your circle.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 22, 2008)

> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > "What do you mean, you're people?!"
> ...


----------



## eots (Oct 22, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Just to make your day, I'm getting the York Rite orders conferred upon me in about 10-days, the final being the Order of the Temple.
> 
> 
> "What do you mean, you're people?!"
> ...



so who do your worship in this temple ?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 23, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Just to make your day, I'm getting the York Rite orders conferred upon me in about 10-days, the final being the Order of the Temple.


That seems like you are moving right up the way. So does that make you a master mason moving to level 4?




KSigMason said:


> Uknow_me72, you just seem to be spreading fear to coddle people into your circle.



I need no one in my circle that doesn't want to be in it on their own, everyone that knows anything about your organization knows that your people are wizards and warlocks with a few witches. In the mainstream terms of course you call it something different. It is no different then the people of the Golden Dawn as you represent the same symbol in your avatar. 

I have the code for you 4 6 3 8 A B K 24 A L G M O R 
 Y X 24 89 RP STOV AL....

Well is that the right one.... maybe not


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

Uknow_me72 said:


> That seems like you are moving right up the way. So does that make you a master mason moving to level 4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the code is: 

4  8 15  16  23   42


----------



## eots (Oct 23, 2008)

no the code is 2+2= 4

Freedom is the freedom to say that 2 + 2 = 4. All else shall follow. ...

George Orwell.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 23, 2008)

echo Zulu said:


> no, The Code Is:
> 
> 4  8 15  16  23   42



9 4652 3545912154


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 23, 2008)

eots said:


> so Who Do Your Worship In This Temple ?



Arra


----------



## GigiBowman (Oct 23, 2008)

ok, I think this beats yours.  

You'll never think the same way again. . . The Revelation

This one can get really depressing till the last chapter when you come to realize that all we truly have is faith.  Hopefully no one will confiscate my faith anytime soon


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Oct 23, 2008)

You'll never think the same way again. . . The Revelation



> From the moment our senses first register the presence of our parents we are being shown the way that life apparently is. Through no fault of ours or theirs, our parents begin the programming process as their views of life, shaped by their education, employment and the media are imposed on us. Formal education through schools, colleges and universities continues the systematic indoctrination where the 'correct' views and interpretations of science, history and society result in exam passes and the ability to 'get on' in life. Alternative views and the rejection of establishment education lead to supposedly lesser jobs and a struggle against economic poverty. Our entire understanding of the world and current affairs is filtered through the mass media, interpreted by journalists and so-called experts. Their views become our views simply because we are not offered any alternatives. To overcome daily problems within society we turn to elected representatives of our community. We give our decision-making abilities to these few people who are increasingly remote, as local council power is removed to national government and ever more to Europe.



This is the samething that I say and represent in everything I say about this world. 

You know why dates are important, because it gives credibility to the subject for the people that want proof. lol. Or it takes the credibility away from another source that claims to know it first.

I can write an article and then give it a date like March 3 1907 and people will be like ooooo aaaaaaaa.... Prophet!!!! That practice happens all the time when children are taught to obey something.



> Who controls the past, controls the future: who controls the present, controls the past
> (from '1984') George Orwell


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, this last Friday the Brethren of my Lodge elected me to the position of Worshipful Master.  For those who don't know the WM is the leader of the Lodge.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 16, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Well, this last Friday the Brethren of my Lodge elected me to the position of Worshipful Master.  For those who don't know the WM is the leader of the Lodge.



Congrats!

Is that the 33rd degree, or can you say? My dad was the 32nd Degree, that's about all I know about that....


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 16, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Well, this last Friday the Brethren of my Lodge elected me to the position of Worshipful Master.  For those who don't know the WM is the leader of the Lodge.


Cool.  I'm a past master of my lodge.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 16, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is that the 33rd degree, or can you say? My dad was the 32nd Degree, that's about all I know about that....


All degrees past 3rd are from bodies that are outside, but affiliated with, the blue lodges.

In order to be the Worshipful Master of your lodge you need only be a Master Mason, or 3rd Degree.  In fact, The only degree necessary to be the Most Worshipful Grand Master of Freemasons of any State or region that has a Grand lodge is to be a 3rd Degree Mason.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Well, this last Friday the Brethren of my Lodge elected me to the position of Worshipful Master.  For those who don't know the WM is the leader of the Lodge.



call no man master..so who do you worship at this temple of yours... oh whoreshipful masterbator...?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 17, 2008)

eots said:


> call no man master..so who do you worship at this temple of yours... oh whoreshipful masterbator...?



Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass or a tinkling cymbal. And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. And now abideth faith, hope, charity-these three, but the greatest of these is charity.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 17, 2008)

Gnosticism is the pursuit of all knowledge- scientific and philosophical, the occult and black and white witchcraft, and sorcery, (without acknowledging, consulting or including Yahweh-God). 
The practices of witchcraft, wizardry, sorcery, and magic will be promoted as normal but the techniques will not be readily available.
But only the elite new one-world order insiders will know the true occult information. False technology will be taught to the general public, which will cause people to die and they wont know why. The true occult technology will be hidden, controlled and not released.
* The New One-World God will be Satan. Satanism will develop, with direct worship of Lucifer (light bearer) or Satan as God, will be taught and enforced by law. Since he will be operating here on Earth in human form, he will demand, expect and coerce people to worship him


witches are taking over...damn i wished someone would have clued me in on this...i got nothing to wear to a take over....i got riot and looting gear...but no take over gear...in my 55 years of life....i have known how many satanists?  zip, nada, zero...are they just being real secretive about the take over or what....


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass or a tinkling cymbal. And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. And now abideth faith, hope, charity-these three, but the greatest of these is charity.



ya not really an honest answer..is it ..Satan-boy


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 17, 2008)

eots said:


> ya not really an honest answer..is it ..Satan-boy



Your answer is there. You just have to be smart enough to read it.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 17, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is that the 33rd degree, or can you say? My dad was the 32nd Degree, that's about all I know about that....


Thank you.  No the Worshipful Master presides over the Blue Lodge (the base of the Masonic tree).  33rd degree is in the Scottish Rite, a branch of the Masonic tree.



eots said:


> call no man master..so who do you worship at this temple of yours... oh whoreshipful masterbator...?


Think what you want, no matter how misguided it is.  We don't worship anyone at our Lodge or Temples.  We only better ourselves as men.

Worshipful: Chiefly British - Used as a respectful form of address.



CrimsonWhite said:


> Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass or a tinkling cymbal. And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. And now abideth faith, hope, charity-these three, but the greatest of these is charity.


1 Corinthians 13: 1-13.  Great series of verses, great point.



eots said:


> ya not really an honest answer..is it ..Satan-boy


So quoting the Bible is a sign of the Satan?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 17, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> 1 Corinthians 13: 1-13.  Great series of verses, great point.



I have always thought that the Second Degree gave the best explanation of what the organization is about. I love that the purpose for the existence of the Blue Lodge lies in Paul's letter to the Corinthians.


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2008)

> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.  No the Worshipful Master presides over the Blue Lodge (the base of the Masonic tree).  33rd degree is in the Scottish Rite, a branch of the Masonic tree.
> ...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 18, 2008)

eots said:


> > so it is a place to worship man ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part where he said that worship is not a part of lodge procedings? Reading is fundamental.


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

is it a lodge now..you refer to it as a temple in other post ?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 18, 2008)

eots said:


> is it a lodge now..you refer to it as a temple in other post ?



He said Lodge and Temple. They are two different entities. Neither is built for worship.


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

tem·ple 1 (tmpl)
n.
1. 
a. A building dedicated to religious ceremonies or worship.
b. Temple Either of two successive buildings in ancient Jerusalem serving as the primary center for Jewish worship.
c. Judaism A synagogue, especially of a Reform congregation.
d. Mormon Church A building in which the sacred ordinances are administered.
2. Something regarded as having within it a divine presence.
3. A building used for meetings by any of several fraternal orders, especially the Knights Templars.
4. A building reserved for a highly valued function: the library, a temple of learning.
5. Temple Either of two groups of buildings in London, the Inner Temple and the Middle Temple, that house two of the four Inns of Court and that occupy the site of the medieval Knights Templars establishment.



so no ceremony of a spiritual nature takes place in these temples ?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 18, 2008)

eots said:


> tem·ple 1 (tmpl)
> n.
> 1.
> a. A building dedicated to religious ceremonies or worship.
> ...



Ceremony of a spiritual nature is not worship. The only requirements for being a Mason are being a man, free born, and have a belief in a supreme being. It is an organization built on faith, but not of faith.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 18, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Ceremony of a spiritual nature is not worship. The only requirements for being a Mason are being a man, free born, and have a belief in a supreme being. It is an organization built on faith, but not of faith.


i guess he didnt read the last three definitions he himself posted


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i guess he didnt read the last three definitions he himself posted



oh I have read them very carefully ...have you


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 18, 2008)

eots said:


> oh I have read them very carefully ...have you


well then, you have the answer to your question


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

[





> QUOTE=CrimsonWhite;902239]Ceremony of a spiritual nature is not worship.



that couldn't be any more false..even if you don't know it..







> The only requirements for being a Mason are being a man, free born, and have a belief in a supreme being. It is an organization built on faith, but not of faith.



so it would be fundamentally opposed to the gospel then ..would it not ?
_not that there is anything wrong with that.._


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> well then, you have the answer to your question



or..I have the deceptive words of a serpents tongue


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2008)

what is the average age of the free masons now?  they are slowly dying out..


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2008)

But he probably won't be the last. Because California's contingent of Freemasons is expected to grow, the average age of its members, once 71 and now 65, is expected to drop. By 2018, as Casalou predicts, the state will be awash in 55-year-old pre-retirement Masons giving each other secret handshakes, wearing ritual aprons and invoking the Grand Architect of the Universe.

Freemasons in midst of popularity, membership boom - Los Angeles Times


----------



## eots (Nov 18, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> But he probably won't be the last. Because California's contingent of Freemasons is expected to grow, the average age of its members, once 71 and now 65, is expected to drop. By 2018, as Casalou predicts, the state will be awash in 55-year-old pre-retirement Masons giving each other secret handshakes, wearing ritual aprons and invoking the Grand Architect of the Universe.
> 
> Freemasons in midst of popularity, membership boom - Los Angeles Times



.....you forgot disingenuously quoting scripture while worshiping Lucifer..


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 18, 2008)

eots said:


> [
> 
> that couldn't be any more false..even if you don't know it..
> 
> ...



You are basing your argument that Christianity and Freemasonry are mutually inclusive. They aren't. The Lodge isn't opposed to the Gospel any more than it is opposed to the Quran or the Torah. The Lodge isn't a religious organization. We don't prothelasize. We don't preach. We don't recruit membership. One has to ask to be a Mason.  Faith is merely a common bond and our ceremonies reflect that. We don't worship a God, in Lodge or Temple. We honor the belief that there is something greater than ourselves. That we were created. 

The goal of Freemasonry is to take a good man and make him a better man. We do this by service to our communites. Through charity. 



> And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.



We are not an evil society hell bent on world domination. We don't have a treasure buried under New York City and we do not worship Lucifer.


----------



## eots (Nov 19, 2008)

I am sure you are a well meaning person that belive's.. he is... and is .on some level doing _good_


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 19, 2008)

eots said:


> I am sure you are a well meaning person that belive's.. he is... and is .on some level doing _good_



Yep, I guess you are all knowing.


----------



## eots (Nov 19, 2008)

A PERSONAL WORD FROM JIM 
As this true story is closed, I would be greatly remiss if I did not make it clear that in my pre-Christian life I truly loved Freemasonry. I loved the men with whom I was associated in the Lodge and the men with whom I worked so hard in the degrees and bodies of the Scottish Rite. Most of all, I was so very sure that I was doing what was right and pleasing in the sight of the Great Architect of the Universe. 

Never in all my years of dedicated service to Masonry did anyone in the Lodge witness to me about the love and saving grace of Jesus. The Lodge attended a church once each year as a group. Each time the pastor (who was himself a Mason) would introduce us to the congregation and then exalt the Craft, telling them about all our wonderful works. We usually left the church thinking of how wonderful we were and feeling sorry for all those in the church who were not Masons, participating in all our good deeds. 

After having been witnessed to by my ophthalmologist for some time I read those simple, wonderful words of Jesus, "Verily, verily, I say unto you, he that believeth on me hath everlasting life." These words, so short and so sweet, went right through my heart. I looked in the Bible for more and I found blessed assurance everywhere I looked. Jesus the Christ, the Son of God, really loved me as a real Brother! He will do the same for you. 

- Jim Shaw 33rd Degree Freemason Initiation - Deadly Deception, Jim Shaw, 33rd Degree


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 19, 2008)

eots said:


> A PERSONAL WORD FROM JIM
> As this true story is closed, I would be greatly remiss if I did not make it clear that in my pre-Christian life I truly loved Freemasonry. I loved the men with whom I was associated in the Lodge and the men with whom I worked so hard in the degrees and bodies of the Scottish Rite. Most of all, I was so very sure that I was doing what was right and pleasing in the sight of the Great Architect of the Universe.
> 
> Never in all my years of dedicated service to Masonry did anyone in the Lodge witness to me about the love and saving grace of Jesus. The Lodge attended a church once each year as a group. Each time the pastor (who was himself a Mason) would introduce us to the congregation and then exalt the Craft, telling them about all our wonderful works. We usually left the church thinking of how wonderful we were and feeling sorry for all those in the church who were not Masons, participating in all our good deeds.
> ...



One more time. We are not a religious organization, simply one that is religious in nature. We are not a church, therefore we wouldn't talk about Jesus would we? If Mr. Shaw was looking for salvation in the Lodge, then we was sadly looking in the wrong place. Two things are forbidden for converstaion within the walls of any given Lodge. They are religion and politics. We are men of all faiths. We seek all knowledge, in order to become better men for it. 

Mr. Shaw's story is nothing more than that was dissapointed for not finding what he was looking in place that it never was. 

Anything else all knowing one? Here is anoth site you can pull this bullshit propaganda from.

Freemasonry Watch - Is the Devil in the details?


----------



## eots (Nov 19, 2008)

titles like _all knowing one_ or._worshipful..master_ are formalities we can dispense with here ...brother...you can call me eots


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> > We don't worship anyone at our Lodge or Temples.
> ...


So what part of "DON'T WORSHIP ANYONE" don't you get?



eots said:


> > 2 a: one having authority over another : ruler , governor b: one that conquers or masters : victor , superior
> > *Pronunciation: \&#712;mas-t&#601;r\ *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Ceremony of a spiritual nature is not worship.
> ...



that my friend... is fundamentally opposed to Christianity...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> that my friend... is fundamentally opposed to Christianity...



How so? The Masonic Lodge is in the business of charity. The Church(insert denomination here) is in the business of salvation. The are not mutually inclusive. You would have a case if Freemasonry were a religion, but is not and you argument fails. Dismissed.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just finished reading Atlas Shrugged and now I'm ready to tackle your post.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

re·li·gion (r-ljn)
n.
1. 
a. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
b. A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship.
2. The life or condition of a person in a religious order.
3. A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.
4. A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion.

spir·i·tu·al (spr-ch-l)
adj.
1. Of, relating to, consisting of, or having the nature of spirit; not tangible or material. See Synonyms at immaterial.
2. Of, concerned with, or affecting the soul.
3. Of, from, or relating to God; deific.
4. Of or belonging to a church or religion; sacred.
5. Relating to or having the nature of spirits or a spirit; supernatural.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> re·li·gion (r-ljn)
> n.
> 1.
> a. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
> ...



This doesn't help your case.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

you are required to have a belief in a supreme being are you not..

is your institution and its systems grounded on such a belief 

do you have teachers and leaders..of this system

do they purse it with zeal or devotion

do Masonic teachings have a spiritual nature...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> you are required to have a belief in a supreme being are you not..
> 
> is your institution and its systems grounded on such a belief
> 
> ...



Spiritual nature is not religion. Your argument is based on your opinions of the relationship between two definitions. That is where you fail.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> that my friend... is fundamentally opposed to Christianity...


How is that?



eots said:


> you are required to have a belief in a supreme being are you not..


Yes, but we are not to talk about religion or politics within the Lodge because of the diversity of Men.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Spiritual nature is not religion. Your argument is based on your opinions of the relationship between two definitions. That is where you fail.



well.... I say it is based on your opinion of the relationship between the definitions and this is where you fail


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

eots said:


> well.... I say it is based on your opinion of the relationship between the definitions and this is where you fail



Considering that I am actually a member of the organization, I think that I am in a better position to define it.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

or in a worse position having been programmed by it..


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 20, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Considering that I am actually a member of the organization, I think that I am in a better position to define it.


Exactly.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Exactly.



unless of course it is a ex member  that disagrees...oh no wait their opinions don't count either...so what does that leave us with...only  a member in  good standing has a opinion that is valid.....well I guess that puts your little club above reproach then doesn't it.....


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 21, 2008)

eots said:


> unless of course it is a ex member  that disagrees...oh no wait their opinions don't count either...so what does that leave us with...only  a member in  good standing has a opinion that is valid.....well I guess that puts your little club above reproach then doesn't it.....



What is your gripe with the Masons anyway? Have they harmed you in some way? If not, then what the fuck is your problem?


----------



## eots (Nov 21, 2008)

President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2

john said it best in his opening lines..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 21, 2008)

eots said:


> President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2
> 
> john said it best in his opening lines..
> 
> YouTube - President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2



Okay, so what is secret about Freemasonry? I can direct you to a couple of sites that tell you everything there is to know about. There is nothing that we do that is secret anymore. 

So like I said. What has Freemasory done to you. Be a man and answer the fuckin question rather than deflecting with stories from other people and speeches given by Presidents almost 50 years ago. In your own words, what is your problem with Freemasonry?


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2008)

[





> QUOTE=CrimsonWhite;907671]Okay, so what is secret about Freemasonry? I can direct you to a couple of sites that tell you everything there is to know about. There is nothing that we do that is secret anymore.




oh good so describe your secret handshake so we can all do it
so tell me what oaths have you sworn....






> So like I said. What has Freemasory done to you. Be a man and answer the fuckin question rather than deflecting with stories from other people and speeches given by Presidents almost 50 years ago. In your own words, what is your problem with Freemasonry?[/



the fact it was 50 tears ago is an irrelevant and weak argument ..how old are your Masonic teachings ?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 22, 2008)

eots said:


> [
> 
> oh good so describe your secret handshake so we can all do it
> so tell me what oaths have you sworn....
> ...



Again, deflection. Google Freemasonry. There are a plethora of sites out there. I won't describe anything, because I am bound by oath not to. Others don't take there oaths as seriously as I do.


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2008)

So bush and kerry where both members of skull and bones .. a secret  society.. while running for president and swore oaths to skull and bones before a oath of public office..do you think this is a good thing for America


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2008)

eots said:


> So bush and kerry where both members of skull and bones .. a secret  society.. while running for president and swore oaths to skull and bones before a oath of public office..do you think this is a good thing for America


did they have to violate either oath?


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2008)

we don't know.. they cant say.. because one of the oaths is a  secret...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2008)

eots said:


> we don't know.. they cant say.. because one of the oaths is a  secret...


have they violated the oath you DO know?


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> have they violated the oath you DO know?



the answers the same...and that's the problem..I belive Bush to be treasonous ,,but how many of the actions where influenced by other loyalty's
and masters... I can only wonder..


----------



## Said1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gunny said:


> What I'd like to know is the part from the thread title ... how to get you banned?  You don't get banned from here solely for being a retard.



Gunny! You really  needed to quote the ENTIRE post? I had to scroll past it TWICE!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2008)

eots said:


> the answers the same...and that's the problem..I belive Bush to be treasonous ,,but how many of the actions where influenced by other loyalty's and masters... I can only wonder..


ok, so you have nothing to lead you to believe that, yet you believe it anyway


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, today I received the Commandery (or Chivalric) orders.  It started at 08:00am and didn't end till 04:00pm, then we had a dinner.



eots said:


> unless of course it is a ex member  that disagrees...oh no wait their opinions don't count either...so what does that leave us with...only  a member in  good standing has a opinion that is valid.....well I guess that puts your little club above reproach then doesn't it.....


1) One it would be hard to prove your membership, that you did have, to us over the Net.

2) There's a reason we're still members



eots said:


> So bush and kerry where both members of skull and bones .. a secret  society.. while running for president and swore oaths to skull and bones before a oath of public office..do you think this is a good thing for America


I can't speak for the Skull&Bones, but if you had paid attention to your Oath you would know that the Obligation we take appertains to only Freemasonry.

Personally, I think you are a disenfranchised ex-member that has nothing, but bitter motives.  My thoughts on the Craft is, you get what you put into it.


----------



## eots (Nov 23, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> ok, so you have nothing to lead you to believe that, yet you believe it anyway



no I have a lot reason to belive..and there is without question  in such a situation potential for conflict of interest and cabal like behaviors which 
in itself  is wholly inappropriate ...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 23, 2008)

eots said:


> So bush and kerry where both members of skull and bones .. a secret  society.. while running for president and swore oaths to skull and bones before a oath of public office..do you think this is a good thing for America



Freemasonry is not the Skull and Bones. Another deflection.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 23, 2008)

eots said:


> no I have a lot reason to belive..and there is without question  in such a situation potential for conflict of interest and cabal like behaviors which
> in itself  is wholly inappropriate ...



This is your opinion.


----------



## eots (Nov 23, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> This is your opinion.



a well reasoned.. logical  and informed one


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 23, 2008)

eots said:


> a well reasoned.. logical  and informed one


how is it "well reasoned" when you dont even know the oaths you are worried about
if anything it is nothing but unreasoned fear


----------



## eots (Nov 23, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Well, today I received the Commandery (or Chivalric) orders.  It started at 08:00am and didn't end till 04:00pm, then we had a dinner.
> 
> 
> 1) One it would be hard to prove your membership, that you did have, to us over the Net.
> ...



And I am sure you have given your heart and soul to.._the craft _


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 23, 2008)

eots said:


> a well reasoned.. logical  and informed one



Another opinion. I don't agree.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 23, 2008)

eots said:


> a well reasoned.. logical  and informed one


What has any Skull&Bones member done to show a conflict of interest?  And how does this relate to Freemasonry and your thinking its evil?



eots said:


> And I am sure you have given your heart and soul to.._the craft _


Well, I have put much of my heart into it.  I take pride in what I do, what I do I try to do well, go beyond standards or expectations.  Heart and Soul usually means complete faith or vital part of an experience, by this it would be correct, but I have a feeling you have rude intentions.  My soul is intact and has been sold to no one.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Nov 26, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass or a tinkling cymbal. And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. And now abideth faith, hope, charity-these three, but the greatest of these is charity.



You can not buy forgiveness with material charity misconceptions. True it does open up more flow to you in the end as you spread your energy with all that you touch and all that good flow will find its way to you but eternally it does nothing itself if the lesson learn is not true.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Nov 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> Gnosticism is the pursuit of all knowledge- scientific and philosophical, the occult and black and white witchcraft, and sorcery, (without acknowledging, consulting or including Yahweh-God).
> The practices of witchcraft, wizardry, sorcery, and magic will be promoted as normal but the techniques will not be readily available.
> But only the elite new one-world order insiders will know the true occult information. False technology will be taught to the general public, which will cause people to die and they wont know why. The true occult technology will be hidden, controlled and not released.
> * The New One-World God will be Satan. Satanism will develop, with direct worship of Lucifer (light bearer) or Satan as God, will be taught and enforced by law. Since he will be operating here on Earth in human form, he will demand, expect and coerce people to worship him
> ...




You have been clued in now. Might want to get that gear. It is called a people. Build your network.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Nov 26, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> Think what you want, no matter how misguided it is.  We don't worship anyone at our Lodge or Temples.  We only better ourselves as men.



Same process as the Church of Scientology and the Yogi's of old, balanced and creative thoughts. I have been through a few different course's on a few sides learning what people know. I never had to pay money because as we all know knowledge is free and some elite mason's think that the rest of the people are fools for not figuring out the allegory and use money as coercion for secrecy. It makes it more powerful when they say they have more and more secrets. Bait and tackle, line and sinker you get hooked. You have your entire network and connections that are lost if you step out of bounds and rules. Your in your in. Make your reports that others are talking outside. 



KSigMason said:


> So quoting the Bible is a sign of the Satan?



If Jesus is Satan, and the aliens wrote the Bible.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Nov 26, 2008)

eots said:


> or in a worse position having been programmed by it..



I was once told by my Grand Father, who is alive and retired from military and was a rocket engineer that worked on the Apache Helicopter and the Tomahawk Missile his math was responsible for the accuracy of these machines, anyways he let me know that this world is not what it seems and someone will always lie to me until the day ends because they have nothing to benefit by telling you. That's all he told me. Then he gave me an awkward hand shake and said at this rate I'd never know what he was talking about.

Moral - same people here.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Nov 26, 2008)

KSigMason said:


> What has any Skull&Bones member done to show a conflict of interest?  And how does this relate to Freemasonry and your thinking its evil?
> 
> Well, I have put much of my heart into it.  I take pride in what I do, what I do I try to do well, go beyond standards or expectations.  Heart and Soul usually means complete faith or vital part of an experience, by this it would be correct, but I have a feeling you have rude intentions.  My soul is intact and has been sold to no one.



The thing is that seems to be blind to everyone here, and I know you guys are protecting your organization, is the fact that secret societies exist and to what extend and influence they have is unknown to anyone that is unaware of them. 

That is deception and can not be trusted. If it was all it was cracked up to be then there would be no secrets and no secrets should be kept from the inhabitants of this planet that are vital to survival and we should all be put on the same playing field so we all have an equal opportunity. Now if you do not see oppression and coercion in that then I am not the one that is blind.

You might say I don't know because I am not in, exactly my point. Why do I need to be in the club to know what the club does and the secrets, but the club decides my outcome if I am unaware of it. Doesn't seem fair at all.

All these organizations are the same with different names to throw people of and a deflection as the Super Mod said. 

I have not been threw the level of Free Masonry as others had but I have been through more levels of Scientology then level 8 at the current COS has. I have been through over 20 levels. I mention this because as the levels go up you get more secrets/technology to use. One the outside and to the current members the highest level is 8, so how can I do over 20? 

Secret number 8 which I have no problem telling because we should all know.
I will make it plain for you and is all in your understanding on how you use it.

*YOU ARE THE CAUSE AND EFFECT OVER LIFE*


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else knows this but you never left heaven. This universe was created because not everyone agreed with heaven so God alouded an alternate existance to be created and people to forget. 

When they say visualize what you want like the secret and your thoughts change the future they do. We are in a machine that we created the reality. However we can change the way things are if we so please. If more people get together with and idea and the same vision things change at a rapid pace. 

Jesus came because the people of old forgot that they were playing a game and we being taken advatange of others in this universe. That is the aliens and the evil. 

This is where all the Bible, Mayans and other prophets get their information. They all have had contact with the outside or others that know other information. This was to create a vision. Everyone buys into that because the are told about it and read about it, so that is what is comming true. That is what people are visualizing.

It is really that simple, you are eternal... this is your future video game that you are playing. 

You are already in the future but put yourself in the past. When you are waiting for the future, you are waiting for where you already are... this existance is alternate and it is a game. So if you want to become a player in the game you must make this realization. 

Your game is to come up with an ideal universe with your people, conquer evil and live with prosperity while discovering what this universe holds in mystery.

You get to play life over and over again if you choose. You are infinate, you are God playing. You are God as we all are. 

Once one supernatural person appears on the TV a bunch more will, then everyone will be because they see it. It helps them visualze if they see people do it. Then they can believe it...

You are the cause over life.

You know the war of good and evil and you are likely to understand why that needed to be stopped. 

As it is said, Free Will... up to you to decide.(I have to say that makes it a theory, now its something you must investigate)

If you know everything then you know nothing.


----------

